# Regional Pill / MDMA Discussion - not for those who wish to roll balls.



## 5StarSquatHotel

continued from here... 

250mg of sarole down the hatch soon, lovely


----------



## deano88

headfuck123 said:


> sorry for the late reply. I hadn't done pills in months but had done acid and amt the previous days to trying the dominos. Took them in 1/4s and they still felt pretty lethargic and mongy which i usually associate with doing too much md (not the case doing them in 1/4s). 1 pill did me from around 6pm - 4am. Something weird about these pills, felt like a bit of mdea in them as i just wanted to sit, chill and talk shit rather than be jumping about loving everyone.
> 
> edit: this could be due to lots of alcohol being consumed and maybe a cross tolerance with the acid/amt?



I'd defo say doing the acid and amt the days previous would of affected the buzz of the pill. They sound strong anyway which is good

I usually take base with pills anyway to take the mongy edge of it. Be trying these myself at a rave in couple of weeks, can't wait.


----------



## headfuck123

your right, i had half one about 5 hours ago and still shwiped.


----------



## Inflorescence

still desperatly trying to find any kind of report on Red sea horse pills...I am actually beginning to think we have/had (not this eve I hasten to add..speedy Gonzales tonight) imagined their very existence!


----------



## madeofstone

Any sign of the all stars disappearing soon? They're all that's available in the north-east and it sounds as if the quality isn't as good as the first batch that were about. Not seen a press dominate the scene this much since the red rockstars about 18 months ago.


----------



## stoopidlies

^ theres more kicking about mate, I'm from Newcastle & have only been offered the allstars once.

keep the faith


----------



## HouseFever

Bitcoins have stopped and Blue Androids have replaced them.


----------



## The_Phantasm

madeofstone said:


> Any sign of the all stars disappearing soon? They're all that's available in the north-east and it sounds as if the quality isn't as good as the first batch that were about. Not seen a press dominate the scene this much since the red rockstars about 18 months ago.


Plenty of the good ones still round here pal!


----------



## ScotchMist

The_Phantasm said:


> Plenty of the good ones still round here pal!


Do you live in the drug equivalent of 'Toys R Us' or something???

Are you the luckiest drug user in the country or are you something else.... hmmmmm :/


----------



## The_Phantasm

Jealous or what?


----------



## ScotchMist

No...


----------



## The_Phantasm

Well you probably should be, m8.


----------



## ScotchMist

I dont use drugs...


----------



## The_Phantasm

I believe you.


----------



## swedger77




----------



## deano88

swedger77 said:


>



haha thats joke! just got booted out of a club so where to go next? the casino! imagine those two in there.






one of my favs


----------



## madeofstone

The_Phantasm said:


> Plenty of the good ones still round here pal!



I'll blame it on the fact I left the scene in August and I'm only just returning now then! Not tried any of the all stars in fairness, just seems they're not as good as when they were first around from various reports. Last pill I took was a ninja turtle back in August which took my head clean off.


----------



## nailz

Whats this about? 

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/new-synthetic-ecstasy-tablet-puts-five-in-hospital-625836.html


----------



## JG0007

nailz said:


> Whats this about?
> 
> http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/new-synthetic-ecstasy-tablet-puts-five-in-hospital-625836.html




Several people have been hospitalised after taking a* new type of synthetic ecstasy*.

Basically its a new type of ecstasy, like newer than the old fashioned stuff, better than the old fashioned stuff too, but its also synthetic, very much so.


----------



## deano88

JG0007 said:


> Several people have been hospitalised after taking a* new type of synthetic ecstasy*.
> 
> Basically its a new type of ecstasy, like newer than the old fashioned stuff, better than the old fashioned stuff too, but its also synthetic, very much so.



Eh?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What, you mean ecstasy _isn't_ synthetic?


----------



## JG0007

deano88 said:


> Eh?



I am takin the piss as we say here.


----------



## deano88

JG0007 said:


> I am takin the piss as we say here.



I know you are, and we say that here too  I'm more confused at the article it doesn't really go into much detail or make any sense


----------



## nailz

deano88 said:


> I know you are, and we say that here too  I'm more confused at the article it doesn't really go into much detail or make any sense



Exactly, seems like bollox to me, far as I know those pills pictured are totally standard too so any actual info would be nice. Ridiculously shit reporting.


----------



## Soccertrendy

I had the white loius vuittons and people really loved them, like really loved them. Don't know any chemicals or numbers tho! 

Anyone seen or tried green tomorrowlands?


----------



## HouseFever

Soccertrendy said:


> I had the white loius vuittons and people really loved them, like really loved them. Don't know any chemicals or numbers tho!
> 
> Anyone seen or tried green tomorrowlands?



Thats good to hear as I can get these, there expensive, but everyone ive heard thats tried them says there amazing. A lot are saying better than some of the big Dutch presses.


----------



## Septonn

HouseFever said:


> Bitcoins have stopped and Blue Androids have replaced them.



May I ask where you got this from? Not saying you're wrong but I haven't heard anything about them here in NL, and a quick run through the Dutch forums I often use for reference didn't bring me any info on this either, so if I were you I'd be careful with these. The stamp's not the most difficult to copy..


----------



## Uncle Robert

Took the bitcoins again recently after a bit of alcohol. Was pretty fucked on 3 pills. We all got the short-term amnesia thing big time off these pills this time, a few seconds hesitation and too often we didn't have a clue what the start of the sentence was. Massive eye wobbles as well. Friend had a pretty awful time coming up, not being able to do much and feeling sick.

Strong pills so I'd probably dose lower next time but it's definitely quality stuff, packed full of md.


----------



## swedger77

More tabloid reporting:-

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/scots-clubbers-facing-new-drug-3285765



> SCOTS clubbers are facing a new drug danger every week, and ruthless Triad gangsters are to blame.
> 
> The Chinese crooks run secret labs in their homeland where their chemists create a constant stream of new, untested, mind-altering compounds that could kill.
> 
> The Triads then play a major role in supplying the drugs to dealers in Europe, who put them in the fake ecstasy tablets made on the Continent and sold in our clubs.
> 
> Kids who buy them think they’re getting ecstasy, with its active ingredient of MDMA.
> 
> But in fact, they are swallowing potentially-lethal mixtures of drugs they have never heard of.
> 
> Tablets from the same brand will often contain wildly different – and totally unpredictable – combinations of these so-called legal highs.
> 
> The Chinese and other crooks churn out new compounds at the rate of one per week.
> 
> And with youngsters continuing to die from fake ecstasy, police are desperate to convince kids at risk that they are “rolling the dice” every time they take a pill.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with the Daily Record, Police Scotland drugs expert Detective Sergeant Michael Miller said: “Any of these pills can contain anything. Any one of them could kill you.
> 
> “Drug dealing is about making money.
> 
> “People will sell the cheapest product they can to make the maximum profit.
> 
> DS Miller is warning clubbers they are dicing with death by taking pills such as Mortal Kombat, below right, and Green Rolex, above rightDS Miller is warning clubbers they are dicing with death by taking pills such as Mortal Kombat, below right, and Green Rolex, above right
> “If dealers can take out some of the more expensive MDMA, and add in something cheap instead they will do it.
> 
> “We are seeing the new substances they are bunging into pills and selling on the street.
> 
> “A lot of them are made in China. Dealers can easily go and buy them – and mix them.
> 
> “There are so many of these drugs now. It’s estimated they could be producing as many as one a week.
> 
> “Nobody knows the effects and the dealers don’t care. It’s about maximising profits.”
> 
> Families across Scotland will spend the rest of their lives paying the price of the dealers’ greed.
> 
> Schoolgirl Regane MacColl, 17, from Clydebank near Glasgow, died last month after apparently taking a red Mortal Kombat tablet at the city’s Arches nightclub.
> 
> And last summer, 18-year-old Demi Campbell, of Alexandria near Dumbarton, became the seventh victim in Scotland of a form of fake ecstasy known as Green Rolex.
> 
> Demi’s uncle said her death had “destroyed the family”. The pills also killed 13 youngsters in other parts of the UK.
> 
> DS Miller said kids pay attention to press warnings about lethal drug batches. When names such as Mortal Kombat and Green Rolex appear in headlines, the clubbers stop buying them.
> 
> But they move on to other pills, believing they are safe, when in reality they can have no hope of knowing what they’re taking.
> 
> We reported the Mortal Kombat tragedy of Regane MacColl last month and the Green Rolex death of Demi Campbell last yearWe reported the Mortal Kombat tragedy of Regane MacColl last month and the Green Rolex death of Demi Campbell last year
> DS Miller said: “Last year, we were asked to find pills called Yellow Rockstars. We found six different types at the one time – same logo, same colour, totally different chemical make-up.
> 
> “Brand names are just marketing ploys. Just because it has the same symbol doesn’t mean it’s the same pill.
> 
> “Someone could take one pill one week and be fine, then take it again the next week and it’s a completely different pill, off a completely different press, with completely different drugs.
> 
> “It’s like mixing your drinks. People know not to do that.
> 
> “But if you buy an ecstasy tablet, there’s a high possibility the manufacturers are mixing their drugs.
> 
> “When you mix two drugs that aren’t supposed to go together, your risk is increasing. You’re gambling, rolling the dice.
> 
> “And I’ve encountered a tablet that had four different drugs in it.”
> 
> DS Miller works for the specialist Police Scotland unit who keep track of the array of substances hidden in “ecstasy” pills.
> 
> They do whatever it takes – even sweeping nightclub floors.
> 
> DS Miller explained: “A lot of pills are dumped on the floors of clubs. We collect these and we analyse them.
> 
> “And if one of them, even if it hasn’t caused a problem, contains something we know is dangerous, we will get the message out there. Our priority is keeping people safe.
> 
> “We’re constantly evolving and we’re pro-active.
> 
> China PhotosOfficers guard Triad gangsters in Shenzhen but they are fighting a losing battleOfficers guard Triad gangsters in Shenzhen but they are fighting a losing battle
> “We’re working far better with health and addiction services and drug charities and the formation of Police Scotland has made communication and information- gathering easier.
> 
> “Intelligence that perhaps wouldn’t have reached me in the past will reach me now.
> 
> “It’s like a jigsaw. We’re seeing more of the bigger picture.”
> 
> DS Miller’s Statement of Opinion (STOP) unit also give evidence at drug trials and issue press warnings about danger drug batches.
> 
> He said: “If there is an immediate risk, we have to get the message out there about the dangers of a particular pill.
> 
> “But the bigger picture is that we can’t focus in on one pill. They are all potentially dangerous.”
> 
> DS Miller said most pills sold in Scotland are made on the border between Holland and Belgium.
> 
> It’s rare for Scots dealers to make their own tablets, and DS Miller has never heard of MDMA being manufactured in this country.
> 
> The Green Rolex deaths last year were linked to a substance called PMA, which is cheaper than MDMA, more toxic, and can kill at lower doses. It also takes longer to work, meaning users endanger their lives by taking more pills in a bid to get high.
> 
> DS Miller said police were also seeing wide use of benzocaine – a dental anaesthetic usually made in China – to bulk out ecstasy pills.
> 
> MPs heard in February that Chinese crooks were trawling the internet for old pharmaceutical research papers to help them produce legal highs.
> 
> Drugs minister Norman Baker said he would ask the Beijing government to help curb the labs activities.



Interesting stuff and probably a fair amount of truth in amongst the bullshit


----------



## swedger77

Just to add in the news paper the pig officer said that they have found 7 different types of yellow rockstars which were connected with a few deaths.

At least the cops have seemingly learned their lesson.  A few years back the E=Mc2 pills killed a few guys in ayrshire, we on bluelight had heard rumours that it was this stamp. ^ months later a few folk died up near inverness on the same pills. The police never released details that it was the E=Mc2 stamp that killed the guys in Ayr....

Blood on their hands IMO. After the guys in inverness died they eventually released details of the stamp.


----------



## Bearlove

swedger77 said:


> Just to add in the news paper the pig officer said that they have found 7 different types of yellow rockstars which were connected with a few deaths.
> 
> At least the cops have seemingly learned their lesson.  A few years back the E=Mc2 pills killed a few guys in ayrshire, we on bluelight had heard rumours that it was this stamp. ^ months later a few folk died up near inverness on the same pills. The police never released details that it was the E=Mc2 stamp that killed the guys in Ayr....
> 
> Blood on their hands IMO. After the guys in inverness died they eventually released details of the stamp.



We on here heard rumours - the police also probably heard the same rumors but not knowing wtf fuck to do  (they can hardly compare them with x pill going around at that time) they did nothing so it was 'just' another 'Ecstasy' Death.    You know we had people taking these Einsteins and enjoying them - we also had people doing them and saying they were at parties where people were dying (I believe this was Captain Codshit ?).

I'm not having a go at you just chatting so - look after the last incident where the police said 'Mortal Kombats' killed x people - going from Lab results from the samples of those pills they were probably incorrect.

There talking about stamps now which is a step in the right direction - it may take a while longer before they put a bit of thinking behind 'Stamps'?


----------



## communitydub

Purple mushrooms?
he said theyre like mushrooms from mario so yeah anyone heard of purple 1up mushrooms?
I know there is blue and red ones but I couldnt find anything on the purple ones


----------



## parttime crackhead

I'm getting a couple of swedge the night. Any chance of a quick rundown of current good and bad juans?


----------



## Uncle Robert

Bitcoins good
Dominoes good


----------



## Sprodo

Uncle Robert said:


> Bitcoins good
> Dominoes good



These, Red USBs are low dose but very clean.

Also blue Defqons coming out, got some off a DNM as a freebie with something else, 2 big reliable dutch players that normally get the big presses early now have them.


----------



## communitydub

Blue Androids, and who knows anything about purple 1up mushrooms?


----------



## MiniNapalm

^ If the greens were anything to go by, we're in for a treat ;-)


----------



## deano88

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/717403-Stretching-on-MDMA?p=12242529#post12242529

guys it's unsafe to stretch on mdma,  saw this over at ED and had to laugh.

Only for those who wish to roll balls


----------



## Sprodo

Not sure why I said Defwons above, I meant Androids. They are the same as I have, look lovely and will be saving them for a later date!


----------



## thewhitebuilding

White Bugattis [Domino Successors]
Yellow Eagles [Warner Brother Successors]
Green Monsters [Bitcoin Successors]

Been touted this?

Anyone any info?


----------



## pothole

White bugatti and yellow eagles I've heard of(done bugatti on Saturday)
Not heard anything about monsters but thought the blue androids were bitcoin replacement.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

pothole said:


> White bugatti and yellow eagles I've heard of(done bugatti on Saturday)
> Not heard anything about monsters but thought the blue androids were bitcoin replacement.




How was the buggatti? and what have you heard re the eagles?


----------



## Septonn

The Bugatti's are an in-between press, dominos will return soon. Content wise they should be the same. Yellow eagles should be ~200mg. Red Chupa Chups making the rounds here too, 130-160mg reportedly


----------



## Sprodo

Septonn said:


> The Bugatti's are an in-between press, dominos will return soon. Content wise they should be the same. Yellow eagles should be ~200mg. Red Chupa Chups making the rounds here too, 130-160mg reportedly



That Chupa Chups press looks quality ! Are they replacing the red USBs ?


----------



## Bearlove

Sprodo said:


> Not sure why I said Defwons above, I meant Androids. They are the same as I have, look lovely and will be saving them for a later date!





thewhitebuilding said:


> White Bugattis [Domino Successors]
> Yellow Eagles [Warner Brother Successors]
> Green Monsters [Bitcoin Successors]
> 
> Been touted this?
> 
> Anyone any info?





pothole said:


> White bugatti and yellow eagles I've heard of(done bugatti on Saturday)
> Not heard anything about monsters but thought the blue androids were bitcoin replacement.





thewhitebuilding said:


> How was the buggatti? and what have you heard re the eagles?





Septonn said:


> The Bugatti's are an in-between press, dominos will return soon. Content wise they should be the same. Yellow eagles should be ~200mg. Red Chupa Chups making the rounds here too, 130-160mg reportedly





Sprodo said:


> That Chupa Chups press looks quality ! Are they replacing the red USBs ?



IF I was paranoid - I would say your all friends and 'Big Upping' These pills.


----------



## Sprodo

Bearlove said:


> IF I was paranoid - I would say your all friends and 'Big Upping' These pills.



Ha does look like that but defo not I promise. Hoping to get on the androids this weekend and will do my first review if so.


----------



## jaydrog

thewhitebuilding said:


> White Bugattis [Domino Successors]
> Yellow Eagles [Warner Brother Successors]
> Green Monsters [Bitcoin Successors]
> 
> Been touted this?
> 
> Anyone any info?



have you got a pic of the green monsters?
 last 1s round here where shit


----------



## madeofstone

Green Monsters were about the North-East October 2012. Supposedly full of speed.


----------



## HouseFever

Aparently androids are just temporary replacements for the Bitcoins. And some others will replace them soon.


----------



## Bearlove

Sprodo said:


> Ha does look like that but defo not I promise. Hoping to get on the androids this weekend and will do my first review if so.



Just playing


----------



## thewhitebuilding

My opinion, Partyflocks lacked the real MD amazing quality. Do the bitcoins, dominos or bugattis have this?

Ie Euphoria, chattiness massive love?


----------



## Uncle Robert

Chattiness massive love? Tbh, nah


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hi guys, I have two questions I hope to find answers 

1) which one is better between Android green or dominoes?

2) has anyone tried the pills silk road? my supplier says it is about 300 mg mdma, has anyone tried these pills?

thanks


----------



## stoopidlies

erbaviva_girls said:


> hi guys, I have two questions I hope to find answers
> 
> 1) which one is better between Android green or dominoes?
> 
> 2) has anyone tried the pills silk road? my supplier says it is about 300 mg mdma, has anyone tried these pills?
> 
> thanks



1- I've had both personally, I'd say the Domino's "felt" better. Although I overdid them both on the occasions I did them. It's not fucking big and it's definitely not clever I know. 

2- Never believe what you're dealer/source/whomever says regarding content wise md. I believe these were lab tested & the results are posted on this site somewhere.  Though even that can be misleading ala supermen.

To whoever mentioned monster pills there were green & yellow 1s in the ne late 13. Absolutely dink then.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Uncle Robert said:


> Chattiness massive love? Tbh, nah



So like the flocks? "fucked", a little happyness, and a nice rush, but no phoawr factor?

If so, do any pills provide this? 

As MD is fucked as far as I can source.


----------



## benson7

So are these Bugattis any good? Anyone here gobbled one down?


----------



## stoopidlies

^ mates have had them, they say no different from the Domino's which I had about a week ago. Decent pills (Domino's) not near swirls / shreks but better than droids.


----------



## benson7

stoopidlies said:


> ^ mates have had them, they say no different from the Domino's which I had about a week ago. Decent pills (Domino's) not near swirls / shreks but better than droids.



Cheers for that buddy


----------



## stereo mic

I'm getting some all stars for this weekend. It's all I can get atm. I know they're not the strongest but has the strength gone down in the most recent batch? I'm sure I read that somewhere on here.


----------



## mister

If you could make your own pill, what would you call it?......farty plocks is coming to mind


----------



## bogman

Pink Rolex pill with 80mg of PMMA http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/PMMA_April_2014.pdf


----------



## Shambles

Just had a couple pills dropped off somewhat randomly and wondering if anybody knows owt about 'em. He didn't name them as anything in particular but they're yellow with what appears to be the Warner Bros logo on and shaped to fit the logo rather than being round. Scored vertically down the back too. His pills are generally good (not to mention expensive ) so am presuming they're decent but would be good to get any info on 'em. I'm not so worried about PMA/PMMA as I'm not the first to be sampling them and it would've come up by now but an idea on dosage would be handy - I think some people are getting a bit too fond of charging a tenner a pill no matter what's actually in 'em but if they're of similar quality and dose to Bitcoins or other decent pills I guess I can't complain as it seems to be standard price these days.


----------



## bogman

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0314.pdf

lab test at 115mg, think i have seen other results around the 140/160mg mark. will have a look around.

btw a lad i know picked up some blue stars @ 90mg for €1.50 a pop


----------



## bogman

177mg http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0114.pdf


----------



## Shambles

Thanks for digging those out for me, Bogman 

It's hard to be sure but mine look to be the latter ones - they're a lot better pressed and more well-defined than in the former pic. The colour is more uniform on mine than on either pic but more similar to the second pdf (177mg batch). That would fit with the kinda dose I was expecting. Pricey at a tenner each given how much xtal goes for at the moment but I can't get xtal at the moment so complaining is kinda pointless. Sounds like that lad you know got himself a rather sweet lil bargain. Seems like forever ago when pills went for those prices and came at such sensibly middle-of-the-road dosages. I much prefer the option being to take more rather than to be expected to faff cutting pills or to not bother and just take considerably more than intended. Although having said that 177mg or so is just about right for me - perhaps a tad light as a one-off dose but that's why I have two. I'd still rather have pills dosed at 100mg or slightly under for preference though - much easier to work with. Also less likely to be sold at stupidly inflated prices. But mainly simplicity and convenience.

Thanks again for digging up details for me


----------



## SilentRoller

In my eyes, I can't see my touching pills in a long while, as 250mg of APDB shits over pills so hard, it's incredible.

However, I say this, but I'm off to the dam in June with a mate, so I may have to smash a few swedgers. Also, the warner brother pills are pretty good Shambles. Not as good as the bitcoins, but not bad either


----------



## Shambles

SilentRoller said:


> Also, the warner brother pills are pretty good Shambles. Not as good as the bitcoins, but not bad either



Good good 

I really don't think it's an either/or situation with regards 6-APDB/MDMA. There are obvious similarities and overlap between them but the same could be said for any number of drugs. They're also quite different and unique in their own way. At the moment I'm much more interested in MDMA cos I don't have it very often these days whereas I can have 6-APDB any time - and do have it quite frequently. A while back I'd've said the exact opposite. I mostly think it's great having options. I do get considerably more vicious comedowns from 6-APDB though so that is a limiting factor for me. I get intense brain zaps after using 6-APDB at anything more than really rather low dose (which - for obvious reasons - doesn't happen all that often) so would generally choose MDMA for more day-to-day use. Not that either are really day-to-day drugs but I know I can get away with using MDMA more casually than I could 6-APDB where I need to be a bit cautious about how much and how often I use it. Some people seem to be precisely the other way around which is kinda interesting.


----------



## SilentRoller

> I get intense brain zaps after using 6-APDB at anything more than really rather low dose



See, this is really interesting. On the flip side of the coin, I don't seem to suffer from suicide tuesday/intense brain zaps from APDB, where as MDMA will have me crying into my pint if I smash it hard. I love MDMA, but don't you find that 6-APDB just lasts longer? The euphoria lasts for ages and there doesn't seem to be a sharp drop-off like there is with MDMA....

Back on topic though. MDMA is still the gold standard and I will always take it when it's available. Shame my contact is now doing 13 years hard time.....


----------



## deano88

tried the dominos at a rave last weekend and gotta say they are the strongest pills i had in years. they literally floored me which is ok if your sat at home but at some points i found it hard to dance and was just leaning on wall rushing my tits off! i took some base before during and after the event also.

i ended up stupidly taking 3 the whole night which was far too many as it made me feel sick especially after the third but never threw up (i never do on mdma anyway) but came close. after the third it started to get really trippy i was seeing people i recognised everywhere and was so convinced it was them i would have to ask only to get strange looks. peoples faces would morph before my eyes and i'd thought i was talking to someone else and forget what the fuck was going on.

now i'm no lightweight with pills been taking them years but even i would advise taking in halfs perhaps with a bit of phet thats if your out in a club because it will floor you and sometimes i like to dance but at home a whole one would be ok. 3 was too many imo just made me feel sick sometimes less is more


----------



## deano88

Shambles said:


> Thanks for digging those out for me, Bogman
> 
> It's hard to be sure but mine look to be the latter ones - they're a lot better pressed and more well-defined than in the former pic. The colour is more uniform on mine than on either pic but more similar to the second pdf (177mg batch). That would fit with the kinda dose I was expecting. Pricey at a tenner each given how much xtal goes for at the moment but I can't get xtal at the moment so complaining is kinda pointless. Sounds like that lad you know got himself a rather sweet lil bargain. Seems like forever ago when pills went for those prices and came at such sensibly middle-of-the-road dosages. I much prefer the option being to take more rather than to be expected to faff cutting pills or to not bother and just take considerably more than intended. Although having said that 177mg or so is just about right for me - perhaps a tad light as a one-off dose but that's why I have two. I'd still rather have pills dosed at 100mg or slightly under for preference though - much easier to work with. Also less likely to be sold at stupidly inflated prices. But mainly simplicity and convenience.
> 
> Thanks again for digging up details for me



tenner a pill seems standard for decent pills these days but some people still try sell weak ones at those prices which is just greedy. the cost of living going up as well might be a small factor to the rising prices. when you think the price of a pint is about £3 these days and even more if you live in london i'd rather have a nice strong pill than 3 or 4 pints. i remember when pills were 5 for a tenner but they lack the quality of some of todays pills. i can't speak for pills in 80s and 90s but when you think xtc used to be £15 to £25 thats a lot of money for them days.


----------



## Shambles

^ When compared to a night out drinking a night on virtually any drug is always gonna be cheaper. Could probably squeeze in a decent crack session for the cost of a night out in London. I was mostly comparing cost of pills with MDMA xtal - you get quite a bit more for your money with the latter. Or at least you did last time I bought MDMA xtal. It used to work out cheaper buying pills years back as I recall but that seemed to change around when these "superpills" started showing up regularly.



SilentRoller said:


> See, this is really interesting. On the flip side of the coin, I don't seem to suffer from suicide tuesday/intense brain zaps from APDB, where as MDMA will have me crying into my pint if I smash it hard. I love MDMA, but don't you find that 6-APDB just lasts longer? The euphoria lasts for ages and there doesn't seem to be a sharp drop-off like there is with MDMA....



I actually find that I take approximately the same amount of either over the course of a debauched night. Probably more or less the same on a more sensible night too come to think of it. I would agree that 6-APDB lasts longer and tails off more gradually but on the flipside that also means it drags on longer which is not always desirable. I won't be able to sleep for at least 12h after my last 6-APDB dose has - to all intents and purposes - worn off but sleep fine fairly soon after my last MDMA dose wears off. It's another one of those horses/courses things for me. There are situations where one would be more suited than t'other I'm sure, but mostly comes down to which one I've been using more often recently for me in choosing which I'm more interested in taking.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

bogman said:


> http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0314.pdf
> 
> lab test at 115mg, think i have seen other results around the 140/160mg mark. will have a look around.
> 
> btw a lad i know picked up some blue stars @ 90mg for €1.50 a pop



on this page  it says that pill domino has only 135mg mdma on pillsreport says 200mg, what is the truth?


----------



## deano88

Yeah saw that and thought that was strange. Dominos have been the strongest I have tried since the snowflakes I'm just going by my experience and effects felt can't speak for mg content but they felt stronger than 135mg


----------



## HouseFever

erbaviva_girls said:


> on this page  it says that pill domino has only 135mg mdma on pillsreport says 200mg, what is the truth?




Well the lab test is 100% accurate for that pill, so go with that. People throw doses around on pill reports and most of the time its what they have been told by their source.


----------



## deano88

People never used to worry about mg content before, a good pill is a good pill and dominos are good. You say go with that but I seen pills I tried on there some of them with higher mg but these still seem stronger. Maybe there's a bigger spread in these pills than we think?


----------



## headfuck123

deano88 said:


> Yeah saw that and thought that was strange. Dominos have been the strongest I have tried since the snowflakes I'm just going by my experience and effects felt can't speak for mg content but they felt stronger than 135mg



I agree, iv had the dominos a couple times now. Half of one hit me harder and lasted longer than a 100mg bomb of good MDMA.


----------



## HouseFever

There have been lab tests for 200+ for the dominos hasnt there. Thats an unusually high spread. So who knows which batch you have in your hands. At least we k now there MDMA.


----------



## oui

Wonder what pills where coming from them


----------



## JG0007

oui said:


> Wonder what pills where coming from them



Ma money says yellow lions - edit,  a press could be a hydraulic press for cocaine. Report doesnt say tablet press just press.


----------



## HouseFever

JG0007 said:


> Ma money says yellow lions - edit,  a press could be a hydraulic press for cocaine. Report doesnt say tablet press just press.



It does say they found an ecstasy manufacturing plant.


----------



## Digger909

JG0007 said:


> Ma money says yellow lions - edit,  a press could be a hydraulic press for cocaine. Report doesnt say tablet press just press.



The lions were dutch


----------



## JG0007

HouseFever said:


> It does say they found an ecstasy manufacturing plant.



This is Ireland. Youngfella down the road got caught with 250grams of cocaine and a blender here, they said it was a cocaine factory. 
Interested to hear more though and would love to see a few pics.


----------



## stoopidlies

Media / police always jump to thingss..


----------



## ferrett1979

Didnt really rate the Dominos, thought they were mongy but certainly strong. Bitcoins alot smoother, lasted longer and more euphoric. Looking forward to the blue androids, if the Buggatis r like the dominos ill give me a miss.


----------



## headfuck123

bugattis are very similar if not the same as dominos. Strong and mashy with lots of eye wiggles etc but not much empathy. Could be tolerance after a few weekends in a row taking md etc though


----------



## bogman

Domino's lab tested http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_1.pdf

Blue Android 212mg http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_2.pdf

3 different blue qp http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_3.pdf


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Has anyone else noticed the striking similarity between 'ecstasy pills' and branded RC pellets? Whilst the former are seriously discussed regarding the difference in effects, the latter are slagged off as something only idiots and 'noobs' would take because 'you don't know what you're getting!'. I personally like a little bit of mystery in what I'm taking - it colours the experience in many different ways (obviously not so keen when said unknown compounds are nasty), but as you can never truly know what you're getting anyway, the discussion over different types of 'ecstasy' - which can contain any number of substances to make the experience slightly different - seems slightly hypocritical to me.

Whenever I've had supposed pure crystal MDMA (which isn't often admittedly), I've found it slightly disappointing. I'm sure it's the added extras which make one pill loads better than another regardless of MDMA dosage......


----------



## deano88

bogman said:


> Domino's lab tested http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_1.pdf
> 
> Blue Android 212mg http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_2.pdf
> 
> 3 different blue qp http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014_3.pdf



the top one is dice not dominos


----------



## Grassman

I've got some yellow bitcoins from a reliable source.  They are Dutch.  Was there any truth to the rumours saying they were adulterated? Anyone got a link to a test result? (Not a pillreports one, but one with an actual test result)


----------



## Sprodo

Grassman said:


> I've got some yellow bitcoins from a reliable source.  They are Dutch.  Was there any truth to the rumours saying they were adulterated? Anyone got a link to a test result? (Not a pillreports one, but one with an actual test result)



I think there has been talk of dodgy Bitcoins. Someone did die, although from taking 3. If they were the higher dosed originals that is around 600mg of MDMA! But there was talk of badly
pressed copies that were not right, but never saw anything else. A lot of the reports were Scotland-ish area.

I've got some of the early batch still, and these are good quality, well pressed clear pills. 

On a related note, I've got the chance to try some MDA from an excellent source. He has made caps that are 65/35mg split MDMA/MDA. This seems quite inconsistent with doses I've seen on other forums, but mainly from our American cousins, and I'm not keen on taking advice from a nation that refers to it as Molly and "rolling" and seem hell bent on creating "regimes" with the contents of
Holland & Barretts just to bosh a couple of pills... So does anyone have good advice here? Always been interested in MDA.


----------



## IrishBiscuits

Wheres the best place to pick up some testing kits? EZ tests are charging 25 euro for shipping and Im not paying that.


----------



## stoopidlies

^ have you tried local 'head' shops mate? 

Some, well one in my local area sells the vial test kits. Worth a shot.


----------



## ferrett1979

Tried the blue speckled androids last night. Not as good as bitcoins but everyone very impressed


----------



## IrishBiscuits

stoopidlies said:


> ^ have you tried local 'head' shops mate?
> 
> Some, well one in my local area sells the vial test kits. Worth a shot.



No head shops where I am, unfortunately


----------



## swampdragon

bogman is the person to ask, I think, as he's in Ireland. Has he been around recently?


----------



## dan88

Picked up some of those blue androids last night, tested up fine. Will be tucking into them this sat hopefully


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Anything on youtubes?

And is the general consensus bitcoins/ghosts > domino/bugattis?


----------



## benson7

thewhitebuilding said:


> Anything on youtubes?



I'd be interested to. They are certainly an odd looking shape. Anyone know if these producers have done previous stamps?


----------



## bogman

some lab results here http://www.drogen-info-berlin.de/htm/hochdosierte_mdma_pillen.html


----------



## bogman

third eye squeegee said:


> 243.5mg in the Bitcoin they tested.. That's a serious pill to swallow!



only thing is i think there is a few different batchs about going from 130mg up to 245mg.


----------



## Septonn

thewhitebuilding said:


> Anything on youtubes?
> 
> And is the general consensus bitcoins/ghosts > domino/bugattis?



Red ones? According to someone on another (Dutch) forum they've been tested as clean, ~200mg. There's just one testresult available however and not much other info


----------



## benson7

bogman said:


> some lab results here http://www.drogen-info-berlin.de/htm/hochdosierte_mdma_pillen.html



Did anyone see the comments on the MDMA crystal? Up to 8% cocaine added. Mad or what!


----------



## HouseFever

bogman said:


> only thing is i think there is a few different batchs about going from 130mg up to 245mg



I think that result came from a swiss lab. Dont they test slightly differently from the Dutch labs. Dont they just measure the amount of MDMA HCL, without taking into account the actual amount of MDMA within that. So that Bitcoin result will actually be just over 200mg of MD.


----------



## benson7

benson7 said:


> Did anyone see the comments on the MDMA crystal? Up to 8% cocaine added. Mad or what!



Seriously, no one thinks this is insane?

"From late October 2013 to early November 2013 8 MDMA crystals were submitted for analysis in the DIZ . The average MDMA content was 84.4 % and ranged between 68.5 % and 92.1 %. 3 samples consisted only of MDMA and an extender without psychoactive effects

Unusual were the remaining 5 (63%) samples were cocaine and levamisole, a typical cocaine extenders, stretched.

The average cocaine content was MDMA crystals with cocaine in the crushed state 8.4 % and fluctuated between 3.2 % and 14.8 %. The average Levamisolgehalt was 0.84 %. A characteristic of these samples is that the crystals exhibit a dark to black color. If these hacked , the powder is white , so the color is indeed but an indication is not 100 % certainty (see images: the first image is the whole crystal , the third picture shows the crystal completely crushed ) .

MDMA crystals with cocaine than powder cocaine and levamisole As with stretched MDMA crystals contain several psychoactive substances , the physical stress increased due to the mixed consumption automatically . Although swallowed cocaine affects not very psychoactive, yet it should be noted that the combination of MDMA and cocaine provokes a mutual cancellation of the effect. Characterized there is a risk that " refilled " and so a high dose of MDMA is taken . The simultaneous intake of both substances increases the likelihood of brain damage due to a greatly increased serotonin and dopamine concentration in the brain."


----------



## deano88

Didn't think cocaine was effective swallowed or am I wrong?


----------



## Rayvon

havent been on in ages, hope ye all are keeping well!

cant see much on here about two different dutch beans that are in ireland.. 

anyone know which are best between the warner brothers or aps?? both apparently good, it looks like the WB's are stronger.. i d like to know which has the best synth or best overall.. its not all about strength for me!


----------



## Digger909

Not tried the warner bros but the pink ap's are really nice. No need to half em, a full pill is a perfect dose. The synth is a more sociable high compared to the party flock/bitcoin/android pills.  

I can still function/dance/speak after eating 2 or 3 ap's but the other pills i mentioned just leave me monged and sat on my arse...

No nasty comedown either


----------



## Sprodo

Anyone heard about Red Dominoes ? Legit ?


----------



## HouseFever

Heard of red dices. People call em dominos, if they are square-around 140mg.


----------



## Sprodo

Ah ok was only aware of yellow dices but makes sense


----------



## stoopidlies

I've heard about the red Domino's but have yet to see one pal.

Anyone have any info on chupa chups?


----------



## HouseFever

Chupa chups are 140mg.


----------



## niall1290

chupachups are good pills. perfect dose for me. start with 1 then maybe another later in the night. really clean high, good synth. I believe from the q-dance pressers.
would recommend got them really cheap round my end too


----------



## Sprodo

Chuppa Chups replaced Red USBs which I got free with some Bitcoins and absolutely loved, like above said, perfect dose for me, drop 1 early, then another or halves later and get a perfect 5 hours or so (as a low-med user)


----------



## benson7

deano88 said:


> Didn't think cocaine was effective swallowed or am I wrong?



Probably not, but if if it's snorted then the coke will negate the MDMA as stated and cause the user to take more, and more etc...Although I suppose that depends on the ratio of each chemical.

Anyone been snorting their MDMA recently? I tried a line of brown cola stuff for shits and giggles and noticed nowt different.


----------



## Munroe

*Tragic.*

*NSFW*:


----------



## HouseFever

Its good to see they are sticking with HR and not wearing hats.


----------



## deano88

Anyone tried the blue androids? Some reports on PR seem hit and miss


----------



## dan88

I had them last night, they're good pills. They felt better than the bitcoins


----------



## mattnotrik

Someone just emptied the bargain bin into the mixer or what?

Amphetamin*HCl: 20.0 mg 
Coffein: 41.4 mg 
MDMA*HCl: ca. 2 bis 6 mg 
4-FA*HCl: ca. 2 bis 10 mg 
Ketamin*HCl: 3.3 mg 
DPIA: Qual. 
1-Benzyl-3-methylnaphtalen: Qual.

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/XTC_div_Inhaltsstoffe_Mai_2014.pdf


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

mattnotrik said:


> Someone just emptied the bargain bin into the mixer or what?
> 
> Amphetamin*HCl: 20.0 mg
> Coffein: 41.4 mg
> MDMA*HCl: ca. 2 bis 6 mg
> 4-FA*HCl: ca. 2 bis 10 mg
> Ketamin*HCl: 3.3 mg
> DPIA: Qual.
> 1-Benzyl-3-methylnaphtalen: Qual.
> 
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/XTC_div_Inhaltsstoffe_Mai_2014.pdf



Hahahahahahahahahaha. What you moaning about? There's MDMA in there!


----------



## vicko

hi guys i am new on forum..I wanted to ask you about much androids,bitkoins or domins do they have effects like those guys on video??


----------



## Septonn

There's been quite a few negative comments on the green Li-Ions (sometimes called green batteries) here in the Dam, haven't heard of any real problems with them but in general people seem to dislike them, with some getting really sick. Just a heads up


----------



## Tec

Hi Guys,

Haven't touched any MDA since about 2005, where I ended up sitting in the middle of the road in my boxer shorts at 2am talking to invisible people washing their cars. Didn't realise it was MDA at the time but in retrospect it was definitely a mixed pill. 

Anyhow we're having a bit of a gathering on Sunday for the footy and I've managed to source some MDA for after. The guys I'm doing it with aren't heavy MDMA users and have never tried any MDA. 

I'm wondering how I should dose it, we've got 3.5g of MDMA and 1g of MDA. I'm thinking something like 100mg/75mg (MDMA/MDA) split to get the ball rolling, then topping up with MDMA for the rest of the night? 

Anybody have a different suggestion, cheers.


----------



## ColtDan

Wouldnt mind some Green lacoste pills again. those things used to get me tripping my tits off


----------



## Sprodo

Tec said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Haven't touched any MDA since about 2005, where I ended up sitting in the middle of the road in my boxer shorts at 2am talking to invisible people washing their cars. Didn't realise it was MDA at the time but in retrospect it was definitely a mixed pill.
> 
> Anyhow we're having a bit of a gathering on Sunday for the footy and I've managed to source some MDA for after. The guys I'm doing it with aren't heavy MDMA users and have never tried any MDA.
> 
> I'm wondering how I should dose it, we've got 3.5g of MDMA and 1g of MDA. I'm thinking something like 100mg/75mg (MDMA/MDA) split to get the ball rolling, then topping up with MDMA for the rest of the night?
> 
> Anybody have a different suggestion, cheers.



I'm in similar boat, but saving it for a special occasion. Seems to be no consistent answers on the net for ratio. Someone did suggest 50mg of each, with maybe another 50mg of MDMA later on, but then have seen suggestions for a touch more MDA. Will keep an eye on this


----------



## headfuck123

tried some red stars at the weekend, seemed clean enough med dosed pills, quite large with a break line on the back.


----------



## afctu

Anyone seen any decent pills knocking around the West Mids lately? 

I've been out of the loop for a while, but got at least 2 festivals lined up this summer and don't wanna make the same the mistake as last year by leaving it too late and only managing to source them on the final night of the actual festival! (Random group of scousers flogged me some pink/red DNAs - banging!)

I've seen Bitcoins and Dominos being mentioned a lot. Anything particular to look out for in the mids? Cheers!


----------



## sparkz55

Looking to get some pills in belfast for a party tonight!
Looks like I'm going to be getting blue pills with stars on them? anyone in the area had these or heard of them?
cheers


----------



## headfuck123

i had some blue stars about 4 months ago. they were clean md. I had red ones at the weekend too. Not sure how much help this is because they could be different batches. both red and blue  looked like these pills -http://pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31547


----------



## mister

Is it possible to get MDA thats brown and the consistency of flour, not gritty like crushed up crystal, literally cant feel it when rubbed between the fingers?


----------



## growit&smokeit

I have some supposed mda that is like that.  Have tried it a couple of times at it is nice much more stimulating than MDMA but Ir wasn't trippy at all.


----------



## HouseFever

If it wasnt stimulating and it wasnt trippy it wasnt MDA.


----------



## afctu

mister said:


> Is it possible to get MDA thats brown and the consistency of flour, not gritty like crushed up crystal, literally cant feel it when rubbed between the fingers?



Could have been 6-apb? Analogue of MDA and The last batch I had a while back was a light brown/tan flour-like powder.


----------



## mister

afctu said:


> Could have been 6-apb? Analogue of MDA and The last batch I had a while back was a light brown/tan flour-like powder.



Im thinking it is 5-MAPB due to the duration and effects such as making me have the runs thats BURNT!! only the APB's do that to me.

It was sold as MDA though


----------



## thewhitebuilding

I've asked similar things to this a few times, so I apologise if it's getting nowhere, but surely others on here might agree. And its bringing the whole Old Md v New Md argument up again....to an extent.

When that came around the first time, I think it was started by a few old-school ravers who had lost the magic, and the nostalgia had blinded them into thinking MD of that time (was what? 2 years ago now?) was not the same as "back in the day". I'd started on stuff in 2006 or so, pre that big drought, on what was perfect MD and good pills (white hearts/smileys - lovely tiny little things). We rarely took it, maybe a big night every 2-3 months. Had great nights everytime, and were assured by much older experienced users that this was what it was all about.
When this drought happened a few years back, and people started going on about the new MD emerging had something missing, I was on the (i think it was the majority) side that said MD was just as good as it had been pre-drought. (this was when there were hardly any pills just quite surfacing. The MD (never had pills this period) we were getting was just the same as what we had to start with, same effects, same everything.

HOWEVER, since this mini drought about a year ago, and the emergence of these super strong dutch pills, I hate to be the guy that this time says ....." there's something missing". We've had 86% pure dutch MD, we've had the party flocks, the red supermen. These were all on the back of an extended break too. And they've all been lovely, had great nights, been happy, danced, excited. But there's been a social and an empathy missing. And the massive LOVED UP (there's a slight loved-up ness) and "oh my word" feelings aren't quite there. Its not a tolerance issue. This is an opinion shared by a group of about 5 of us, some more experienced than others, some who have only taken half a dozen times in 4 years, but not with a tolerance big enough for these effects to be completely absent.

I've done my research and read that an alternate synth without saffrole is what's driving all this dutch stuff (md and pills) and that something to do with difference racemics is to do with the subtle differences in effect.

Does anyone share this??

I've only had access to "dutch imported MD" and to "partyflocks". Does anyone know if any of the other popular pills are saffrole synthed? I read somewhere the saffrole synth was making a comeback. As I'm not going to bother paying for this 80% plus dutch MD if I know there is proper made MD around. And if there are pills being made which have all the qualities of what I'm after, then I'm interested. 

I can get the "newest presses" from the Q dance and Nintendo "crews", whatever that means, from next week. Should I expect more of the same? Or should I be intrigued?


----------



## ColtDan

mister said:


> Im thinking it is 5-MAPB due to the duration and effects such as making me have the runs thats BURNT!! only the APB's do that to me.
> 
> It was sold as MDA though



I find the comeups of the APBs double or longer the time of MD etc


----------



## mattnotrik

thewhitebuilding said:


> I've only had access to "dutch imported MD" and to "partyflocks". Does anyone know if any of the other popular pills are saffrole synthed? I read somewhere the saffrole synth was making a comeback. As I'm not going to bother paying for this 80% plus dutch MD if I know there is proper made MD around. And if there are pills being made which have all the qualities of what I'm after, then I'm interested.



Its a common theme that is heard a lot but no one has really managed to put some facts to it. You hear a lot saying they are missing a lot of what the old pills were about, and then you hear some saying nothing has changed. Could have been MDA, amphet??? or a mix There are new routes, but safrole is still widely used.

How about this, the biggest ever MDMA lab to be busted that looked like it supplied a large proportion of Europes MDMA supply was safrole based.

Products seized included around 1,000 kilograms of MDMA and *18.5 tons of ecstasy precursor safrole,*



> The drug factory had the ability to produce £1.1 billion of Ecstasy.
> 
> Following around 30 police raids in Belgium, the Netherlands and Poland, 14 main suspects were arrested and, in Belgium, nine men and two women have been charged with possessing, manufacturing and trafficking drugs.
> 
> The suspects, from Belgium, Bulgaria and Poland, are thought to be part of a well-established international organised crime group.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor....3bn-found-in-Europes-biggest-drugs-raid.html

So safrole is still being widely used, this bust was in 2013.

Another recent one gone un noticed. This was also in 2013.
*12 tons of safrole precursor seized in bankgok* about to be shipped to Rotterdam in the Netherlands.
http://thainews.prd.go.th/centerweb/newsen/NewsDetail?NT01_NewsID=WNSOC5608020010001

Its still being made the same way. At least some of the MDMA is, if not the majority.

==

SAYING THAT some of the latest dutch pills have been dodgy, some a lot better than others, Either they are using other precursors.. as PMK oil or the other routes not sure allowed to say on here, maybe just the quality of the chemist. Its a mystery.


----------



## mattnotrik

Anyway heeres some wee double posting investigative shite for you.

The main presser, e.g the Bitcoin guys often have residue or very tiny 1mg< left over chemicals of MDDM within the pills.
http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Januar_2014.pdf
http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014.pdf

MDDM


> This compound is however occasionally encountered as an impurity in 3,4-methylenedioxy-N-methylamphetamine (MDMA) which has been synthesized by methylation of MDA using methylating reagents such as methyl iodide.*The presence of MDDM as an impurity can thus reveal which synthetic route was used to manufacture seized samples of MDMA*.



So it appears the big press may be using this route ^^. It appears they are converting lovely MDA into MDMA through a new route specificed through using the precursor helional oil, may contribute?

Whilst others..such as the tri-forces. have left over reisude of MDDA
http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Maerz_2014.pdf


> 3,4-Methylenedioxyphenylpropan-2-one[1] or piperonyl methyl ketone (MDP2P or PMK) is a chemical compound consisting of a phenylacetone moiety substituted with a methylenedioxy functional group. It is commonly synthesized from either safrole ((which, for comparison, is 3-[3,4-(methylenedioxy)phenyl]-2-propene) or its isomer isosafrole



I need sleepy anyway, only recently seen this new data on MDDM though ive typed my keyboard to death over the argument.


----------



## flashbak1

Any info on white Dollars $ ? Tested up well but can't find anything on PR.


----------



## mister

ColtDan said:


> I find the comeups of the APBs double or longer the time of MD etc



I found the come up with 5-MAPB to be quite quick, similar to MD's. But the APB's in general take a LONG time


----------



## thewhitebuilding

mattnotrik said:


> Anyway heeres some wee double posting investigative shite for you.
> 
> The main presser, e.g the Bitcoin guys often have residue or very tiny 1mg< left over chemicals of MDDM within the pills.
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Januar_2014.pdf
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_April_2014.pdf
> 
> MDDM
> 
> 
> So it appears the big press may be using this route ^^. It appears they are converting lovely MDA into MDMA through a new route specificed through using the precursor helional oil, may contribute?
> 
> Whilst others..such as the tri-forces. have left over reisude of MDDA
> http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Maerz_2014.pdf
> 
> 
> I need sleepy anyway, only recently seen this new data on MDDM though ive typed my keyboard to death over the argument.




Cheers. Very interesting.

So what presses are the tri-forces currently on with


----------



## Mental Kenny

ColtDan said:


> Wouldnt mind some Green lacoste pills again. those things used to get me tripping my tits off



I had those years ago, the rushes and visuals were out of this world. 

Did them twice at Frabric once and the other time at Turnmills with Dave Clarke playing, epic nights both of them.

They were a fiver instead of the usual 3 quid, I guess because of the extra MDA in them.

On one of those nights I had full blown visuals, epic stuff.


----------



## headfuck123

was that the ones with the double break line? Now that you mention they had mda in them.. I remember being in a club on them and it looked as if people where smoking inside, peoples faces resembling people i thought i knew but with another look they faded into random people etc. makes me now wish id saved some!


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah full blown visuals is spot on, i should of done them in halfs back then, less is more sometimes, some of the states me and my mates used to get in off them were messy, and massive memory blackouts one night, by far the strongest pills ive ever had and the most trippy. i remember peoples faces at the rave changing into family members, glasses and top hats on people, loads of random stuff happening, snapping in and out of conciousness, got home and ended up snapping out of talking to the stairs banister and all sorts of shit, rang some girl up and apparently said there was a helicopter landing outside and that id just nibbled on my curtains and fuck knows what

I love getting spangled but that was far beyond, not keen on getting like that


----------



## downtown66

Hi, like you see Im new on here.
I was just wondering what is the price you pay for pill (~200mg, bugattis,bitcoins,supermans... )


----------



## Sprodo

downtown66 said:


> Hi, like you see Im new on here.
> I was just wondering what is the price you pay for pill (~200mg, bugattis,bitcoins,supermans... )



 Paid £22 for 5 bitcoins when they first came out. Been offered dominoes for £5 each but prefer lower dosed pills anyway


----------



## MiniNapalm

Average is a tenner each but that can drop depending on your source/volume you purchase.


----------



## pothole

Would say £7-10 is about right


----------



## mattnotrik

£10er a pop should be long gone, abo8ut 3 yers a go £5-7£ is about avg... dpends wheree u buying


----------



## Tec

thewhitebuilding said:


> I've asked similar things to this a few times, so I apologise if it's getting nowhere, but surely others on here might agree. And its bringing the whole Old Md v New Md argument up again....to an extent.
> 
> When that came around the first time, I think it was started by a few old-school ravers who had lost the magic, and the nostalgia had blinded them into thinking MD of that time (was what? 2 years ago now?) was not the same as "back in the day". I'd started on stuff in 2006 or so, pre that big drought, on what was perfect MD and good pills (white hearts/smileys - lovely tiny little things). We rarely took it, maybe a big night every 2-3 months. Had great nights everytime, and were assured by much older experienced users that this was what it was all about.
> When this drought happened a few years back, and people started going on about the new MD emerging had something missing, I was on the (i think it was the majority) side that said MD was just as good as it had been pre-drought. (this was when there were hardly any pills just quite surfacing. The MD (never had pills this period) we were getting was just the same as what we had to start with, same effects, same everything.
> 
> HOWEVER, since this mini drought about a year ago, and the emergence of these super strong dutch pills, I hate to be the guy that this time says ....." there's something missing". We've had 86% pure dutch MD, we've had the party flocks, the red supermen. These were all on the back of an extended break too. And they've all been lovely, had great nights, been happy, danced, excited. But there's been a social and an empathy missing. And the massive LOVED UP (there's a slight loved-up ness) and "oh my word" feelings aren't quite there. Its not a tolerance issue. This is an opinion shared by a group of about 5 of us, some more experienced than others, some who have only taken half a dozen times in 4 years, but not with a tolerance big enough for these effects to be completely absent.
> 
> I've done my research and read that an alternate synth without saffrole is what's driving all this dutch stuff (md and pills) and that something to do with difference racemics is to do with the subtle differences in effect.
> 
> Does anyone share this??
> 
> I've only had access to "dutch imported MD" and to "partyflocks". Does anyone know if any of the other popular pills are saffrole synthed? I read somewhere the saffrole synth was making a comeback. As I'm not going to bother paying for this 80% plus dutch MD if I know there is proper made MD around. And if there are pills being made which have all the qualities of what I'm after, then I'm interested.
> 
> I can get the "newest presses" from the Q dance and Nintendo "crews", whatever that means, from next week. Should I expect more of the same? Or should I be intrigued?



You're completely right mate and I've posted on here before about it, I haven't bothered sourcing any MDMA for a while now due to this and I never deal with pills anyway.

MDMA/MDA combo on Sunday though, hoping for some magic for a change.


----------



## GarageFlower

Been getting the Nintendo's recently. 

Good clean pill but the other day he had none and we got transformer cut outs instead ... Bought 4 , 2 were red & 2 were blue. Couldn't find much about them on pill reports but didn't think they were as good (or clean) as the nintendo all stars.

Anyone else had them ??


----------



## afctu

Anyone tried the Pink Squares? Supposedly 180mg mdma


----------



## Grassman

I've tried the pink squares, weaker than that in my opinion


----------



## dan88

Sprodo said:


> Paid £22 for 5 bitcoins when they first came out. Been offered dominoes for £5 each but prefer lower dosed pills anyway



Good deal man, I'm paying £35 for 5 for the main Dutch pills


----------



## benson7

The Bugattis were a very decent bean. I had a couple at the weekend and they certainly did the trick. Good clean, strong pills.


----------



## afctu

Grassman said:


> I've tried the pink squares, weaker than that in my opinion



They decent?


----------



## Grassman

Yep, they are good and clean, just weaker


----------



## afctu

Grassman said:


> Yep, they are good and clean, just weaker



Cheers fella


----------



## bogman

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Mai_2014_3.pdf

217mg high dose Domino's, the mitzi triangles at 126mg much better dose for most folk.


----------



## treidantested

think maybe youz are payin a bit much for top qual pills recenty i came across a new source and have got dominoes, bugattis, red supermen, blue androids, green party flocks all for between 3 and 4 quid each.


----------



## madeofstone

Even the all stars are still going at £10 where I am, would love to see where all these dealers offering these top Dutch pills for less than £10 are!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

MaidofStone is my gf....true story.


----------



## treidantested

well the most i would buy is ten and they would be 30 to 40 quid. those supermen acquired those last nite only ate a couple and am still half mangled. there was two differant types in the handful i got. well they were the same type but differant one was pink the other was pink with red specks. the pink ones were a bit smaller than the redspeckled ones. all the same i sampled both and they hit the spot.


----------



## treidantested

the dealers your refering to madeofstone are in holland.lol


----------



## deano88

Sounds like bulk prices to me. If your just buying one it works out more per pill


----------



## headfuck123

i found prices to be dropping from 10 a pill to 5 when the medium dosed MDMA pills like legos where abundant but now that everyone seems to have the dutch pills and doing them 10 each in singles it seems when I'm out and find a medium dosed pill there are people still trying to sell them for a tenner because every other pill is around that price. This is just for single pills though, its obviously cheaper when buying more and not off a random person at a rave.


----------



## treidantested

well my input into this and i hope no one takes offence at this but if your paying over a fiver for a pill you need to step back and take a think about things. any man that can have the face on him to flog pills to people for a tenner when they are costing them 2 to 4 quid is a greedy boy indeed. and what people need to realise the dealer is not your friend of course hes your friend if your banging at the door with a fistful of twenty pound notes. but if you end up wiped and getting stuff on tick you will see quickly how you are just a commodity to your dealer a walking cash machine. ive been eatin pills for all of twenty years and ive seen it all been part of it all and removed myself from it all. i will say i have been having severe problems sourcing good quality pills this past 6 months, though ive no got things sorted for myself with a good supply of personal use yolks. i know i cant say my source but i think perhaps i can say its online sourcing which is all new to me but it cancels out having to run the risk of calling to houses under surveillance etc. and also leaves the consumer not feeling raped at a tener a pill


----------



## pothole

Online is a different ball game altogether.  On the street expect to pay 5 to 10 quid a pill depending on strength and who you know. Don't forget there's still plenty of shit pills about that tend tobe sold for a ccouple of quid each, butnot aalways.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Had some good MD for the first time in over a year at the weekend.

None off this dutch 98% purity crap. Proper saffrole, brittle nice crystals. Very brown.

It did lack a *little* compared to the MD that returned post-drought a few summers ago. But it was the best stuff we've had in over a year (pills or MD). The most noticeable difference was we found ourselves just smoking and watching the sunrise for 5 hours whilst we came down nicely. I'm talking 4 hours AFTER dropping, we set up shop on the balcony and watched the sunrise talking and just generally feeling great together. We've not had that from anything in TIME. It was lovely. Hopefully a sign of things to come. As this was unfortunately just a one off sample.


----------



## deano88

The thing is its the dealer is the one taking the risk so you got to weigh up the profit plus risk cuz lets not forget ecstasy is still a class A drug and you could potentially go down for selling it, its not like your selling cheap fags.

yes ten pound is a rip off for average pills but I'd rather pay that bit extra for quality than pay cheaper for average shite. Considering a pint is 3.50 in some places that one pill (if decent) will get you a lot more fucked than a few pints would.

I remember when I used to get 5 pills for a tenner but they were just awful compared to some today.


----------



## ColtDan

deano88 said:


> yes ten pound is a rip off for average pills but I'd rather pay that bit extra for quality than pay cheaper for average shite. Considering a pint is 3.50 in some places that one pill (if decent) will get you a lot more fucked than a few pints would.



^ this

Most of the crystal MD i've had from diff sources for the past couple of years has been lacking... looks the part, smells the part, tests to black... doesnt act the part... i thought i had broken myself or something... until i got some stuff awhile ago that did properly work. and now i just cant be assed with it. 6-APB kinda nicely replaced it for me


----------



## HouseFever

6-apb has made all the mandy after the drought a joke. Can get much more euphoria and messyness of meph abd 6-apb. Mandy is different, cant be fucked to get into it. But what the fuck, 300MG pills that people find ok, or even dissapointed. Something is wrong.


----------



## ColtDan

Yep, very wrong


----------



## Chatative

Anybody tried those *Nintendo Allstars*?

Just got back in touch with an old dealer whose number I'd lost & he has access to these.


----------



## deano88

Dunno tho I got some dutch crystal recently and it was really nice that was first time I had crystal in about 4 years and it was tons better than the crystal I got back then I only ever done pills after that up until now.

Only tried 6-apb once also around 4 years ago in pellet form and it was ok but wouldn't say it's better than decent mdma didn't last long enough for me and wouldn't really say it's a club drug, ok for at home I suppose.


----------



## ColtDan

Powder all the way, and its a pefect club drug on the right dose, raved every weekend through 2012 on it. one bomb lasted 8 hours or more


----------



## Munroe

Chatative said:


> Anybody tried those *Nintendo Allstars*?
> 
> Just got back in touch with an old dealer whose number I'd lost & he has access to these.



Yeah, they've been around for ages now. Not worth a tenner like I've heard some cheeky cunts trying. I wouldn't put them at the 180mg some people seem to be shouting. More like 120mg.


----------



## Chatative

Are they a clean roll even they aren't as strong as they are made out to be? A couple of folk mentioned nausea...

I'm able to get them for £7-8 a pop depending on how many I acquire.


----------



## Munroe

I enjoyed them, I don't normally get nausea from mdma and these were no different. I found em very smooth.
If I'd got the choice between them at £8 each or one of the strong dutch pills at £10 I'd take the latter.

Wouldn't hesitate to have buy them if the price was right though


----------



## Sprodo

Chatative said:


> Anybody tried those *Nintendo Allstars*?
> 
> Just got back in touch with an old dealer whose number I'd lost & he has access to these.



I had some of these last summer, and were decent but mates that sourced them around Xmas said they were OK. £8 a pop maybe a bit steep as only 120mg-140mg dose, for similar price I'd rather go bugattis/dominos/bitcoins.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Tec said:


> You're completely right mate and I've posted on here before about it, I haven't bothered sourcing any MDMA for a while now due to this and I never deal with pills anyway.
> 
> MDMA/MDA combo on Sunday though, hoping for some magic for a change.





ColtDan said:


> ^ this
> 
> Most of the crystal MD i've had from diff sources for the past couple of years has been lacking... looks the part, smells the part, tests to black... doesnt act the part... i thought i had broken myself or something... until i got some stuff awhile ago that did properly work. and now i just cant be assed with it. 6-APB kinda nicely replaced it for me



Has anyone who agrees with me on the "dutch" MD of the last year being poor actually got an opinion on any of these superpills? 

I've only had the Party flocks properly.

But are they all just basically the same "dutch" MD and have the same effects as the "dutch mandy I have complained about? Or are certain presses different in terms of effects? Do any have the real, arms stretching "this is the best night ever" sort of love? I've heard the dominoes are slightly better than some? But then I also heard the same about the bitcoins before somebody disagreed.

EDIT: Basically what I'm trying to ask is, is anybody rating these new "superpills" on anything other than their massive quantities (200mg +) rather than their subjetive "loveyness" effects? I remember the only pills I've ever had that were the business were the small, white lovehearts/ smileys just after the first drought. I'd take an 80mg loveheart circa then anyday above some of this dutch stuff (unless I'm wrong......which is what I'm asking ha).


----------



## Sprodo

thewhitebuilding said:


> Has anyone who agrees with me on the "dutch" MD of the last year being poor actually got an opinion on any of these superpills?
> 
> I've only had the Party flocks properly.
> 
> But are they all just basically the same "dutch" MD and have the same effects as the "dutch mandy I have complained about? Or are certain presses different in terms of effects? Do any have the real, arms stretching "this is the best night ever" sort of love? I've heard the dominoes are slightly better than some? But then I also heard the same about the bitcoins before somebody disagreed.
> 
> EDIT: Basically what I'm trying to ask is, is anybody rating these new "superpills" on anything other than their massive quantities (200mg +) rather than their subjetive "loveyness" effects? I remember the only pills I've ever had that were the business were the small, white lovehearts/ smileys just after the first drought. I'd take an 80mg loveheart circa then anyday above some of this dutch stuff (unless I'm wrong......which is what I'm asking ha).



I've has some dutch Mandy recently that I really rated. Nice chatty stuff, and felt like I got that connection with people just by looking and smiling that I haven't had in a while. Personally I rate the 130mg ish Dutch pills (USBs & Chupa Chups recently) over the stronger ones


----------



## ColtDan

thewhitebuilding said:


> arms stretching "this is the best night ever" sort of love?



I love that kinda love


----------



## deano88

Anyway I'm hoping to score a couple blue androids soon, what's the opinion on those?


----------



## deano88

Sprodo said:


> I've has some dutch Mandy recently that I really rated. Nice chatty stuff, and felt like I got that connection with people just by looking and smiling that I haven't had in a while. Personally I rate the 130mg ish Dutch pills (USBs & Chupa Chups recently) over the stronger ones



funny you say that cuz over last few years i been taking the high strength dutch pills and when i got a bit of dutch mandy i sorted into 130 - 140mg doses and enjoyed it much more, more social, more energy probably even more music appreciation compared to say the dominos which don't get me wrong were nice but too strong for a club setting they literally floored me and made me a bit e-tarded and had proper hallucinations from them, lasted so long too. i used to like getting really fucked up like that but these days i like to be able to get up dance etc and some of the super strong ones inhibit that a bit.


----------



## Grassman

Chatative said:


> Anybody tried those *Nintendo Allstars*?
> 
> Just got back in touch with an old dealer whose number I'd lost & he has access to these.



I really liked them to be honest.  

What about green herbalifes? Anyone had them?


----------



## Chatative

I've decided I have nothing to lose from trying some.

I will probably get some in for the weekend.


----------



## Sprodo

deano88 said:


> funny you say that cuz over last few years i been taking the high strength dutch pills and when i got a bit of dutch mandy i sorted into 130 - 140mg doses and enjoyed it much more, more social, more energy probably even more music appreciation compared to say the dominos which don't get me wrong were nice but too strong for a club setting they literally floored me and made me a bit e-tarded and had proper hallucinations from them, lasted so long too. i used to like getting really fucked up like that but these days i like to be able to get up dance etc and some of the super strong ones inhibit that a bit.



Yeah my current bit is like that. 140mg and smaller redose after an hour and 4 hours ish of fun. All the good qualities. I got some UK stuff last year off what is usually a good local source, and it was alright, but bit of a creeper, and never quite got all the way there.


----------



## Digger909

deano88 said:


> funny you say that cuz over last few years i been taking the high strength dutch pills and when i got a bit of dutch mandy i sorted into 130 - 140mg doses and enjoyed it much more, more social, more energy probably even more music appreciation compared to say the dominos which don't get me wrong were nice but too strong for a club setting they literally floored me and made me a bit e-tarded and had proper hallucinations from them, lasted so long too. i used to like getting really fucked up like that but these days i like to be able to get up dance etc and some of the super strong ones inhibit that a bit.



+1

I think the ideal dosage on the flocks/bitcoins/androids is 3/4 of a pill in one go.  As soon as i have more than that, i'm ruined  (i'm 17 stone and took my first dove in 1993, so i'm no lightweight )


----------



## Septonn

Sprodo said:


> I've has some dutch Mandy recently that I really rated. Nice chatty stuff, and felt like I got that connection with people just by looking and smiling that I haven't had in a while. Personally I rate the 130mg ish Dutch pills (USBs & Chupa Chups recently) over the stronger ones



I'd say its the dose, not the MD that's giving these subjective effects. I've only ever had Dutch MD so can't compare to any of that mythical lovey dovey stuff that seems to occasionally pop up in the UK but can relate to pretty much every 'best night ever' as well as 'mehh not that good of an experience' story in this thread


----------



## thewhitebuilding

ColtDan said:


> I love that kinda love




You had any of these new pills about these days? Any opinions?


----------



## ColtDan

Nah havent had any for awhile. the last ones i got (cant remember the name) wernt massivly loved up, and were pretty trippy


----------



## mister

without getting in to a "good ole days" debate, one thing Ive noticed is that the pills circa 1990-2000 took a good hour, sometimes longer, to feel anything but I start to feel these new pills after 20minutes?

ALWAYS felt loved up on the old pills, now I just feel trashed?

Nothing to do with tolerance as i had a HUGE break (years), and some of the newer pills give me that old loving feeling, but most dont.


----------



## bogman

got a text to say these are about again http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31663#comments


----------



## Sammy G

mister said:


> without getting in to a "good ole days" debate, one thing Ive noticed is that the pills circa 1990-2000 took a good hour, sometimes longer, to feel anything but I start to feel these new pills after 20minutes?
> 
> ALWAYS felt loved up on the old pills, now I just feel trashed?
> 
> Nothing to do with tolerance as i had a HUGE break (years), and some of the newer pills give me that old loving feeling, but most dont.



Last time I bothered to check, MDMA was still the same old boring, sweaty, overrated hippy drug I got bored of years ago.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Sammy G said:


> Last time I bothered to check, MDMA was still the same old boring, sweaty, overrated hippy drug I got bored of years ago.



You need to get some Safrole based mdma, some friends and a decent sound system -you will be yogurt weaving in no time. I admit a lot of the strange synthed mdma is shite and 'boring'  these days but the real thing is the polar opposite. I am not old enough to have done pills in the true golden age but the pills cira 2000 where amazing as is the current age Safrole synth mdma. Its one drug I would like to continue to use providing it does not effect my mental well being too much.


----------



## ColtDan

Hes not much into the empathy are ya sammy... "hippy bullshit" haha

Most of the MDMA ive done since 2011-ish must be lacking the safrole synth, feels dull, mongy and boring these days, lacking


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

ColtDan said:


> Hes not much into the empathy are ya sammy... "hippy bullshit" haha
> 
> Most of the MDMA ive done since 2011-ish must be lacking the safrole synth, feels dull, mongy and boring these days, lacking



Yeah I find that, and its dead cheap as well. The safrole based stuff is the shit though. Most the old school pills were Safrole based synthed and the sassafras bark was not regulated so all was easy to import and produce till they scheduled the bark/tree and people started using new synths but none were quite the same. I think most of the mdma about these days is there just as a money making tool but the good stuff is about still but hard to find.


----------



## Sammy G

darkinthepark said:


> You need to get some Safrole based mdma, some friends and a decent sound system



Sounds like the worst fucking night imaginable. Give me peace, quiet and maybe a few oxys any day. 

When I started taking MDMA, it _was_ 'safrole MDMA'. I just got thoroughly bored of it. Talking nonsense, fake camaraderie, jaw aches... enough already.

I'm a firm believer in the idea that MDMA just gets boring after a while. Call it 'loss of magic' if you will, but it's what happened to me.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Sammy G said:


> Sounds like the worst fucking night imaginable. Give me peace, quiet and maybe a few oxys any day.
> 
> When I started taking MDMA, it _was_ 'safrole MDMA'. I just got thoroughly bored of it. Talking nonsense, fake camaraderie, jaw aches... enough already.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in the idea that MDMA just gets boring after a while. Call it 'loss of magic' if you will, but it's what happened to me.



It only loses its magic if you abuse it (as does nearly every drug). Having hammered both substances for nearly 15 years I can honestly say I would rather be coming up like a kipper with my mates while enjoying good tunes than sat on my own nodding and pretending I am having a good time. I guess its horses for courses but mdma is far more social and enjoyable. If the music is too loud then you are too old! Shit I turn 30 next month, I hope I don't start listening to minimal, drinking in trendy wine bars and wearing edgey cardigans while I moan about the youth of today.


----------



## Sammy G

It comes to us all, DITP. Comes to us all. 

Agree with you about abuse ruining it. I abused the fuck out of the stuff.


----------



## ColtDan

darkinthepark said:


> honestly say I would rather be coming up like a kipper with my mates while enjoying good tunes than sat on my own nodding and pretending I am having a good time. I guess its horses for courses but mdma is far more social and enjoyable. If the music is too loud then you are too old! Shit I turn 30 next month, I hope I don't start listening to minimal, drinking in trendy wine bars and wearing edgey cardigans while I moan about the youth of today.



Not a fan of opiate nods, i find em so dull and boring. not a big fan of opis in general... you ever tried pre ban meph? what sorta music you into?


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Sammy G said:


> It comes to us all, DITP. Comes to us all.
> 
> Agree with you about abuse ruining it. I abused the fuck out of the stuff.



I can safely say as of my seizure last year and the psychosis that caused, I am not in a position to abuse any drugs so it will never lose its magic. I can maybe do a mdma session once every 3 months without any negatives effects and I am very grateful for that and wont be pushing it and testing my luck, I learnt my lesson and my drug bucket days are over. I would even go as far as saying safrole mdma helps my psychosis and it stops the voices a treat and I get no rebound symptoms providing I sleep, that's not my inner addict justifying my drug use as its just turefax, and truefax iz true (said the inner addict).


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

ColtDan said:


> Not a fan of opiate nods, i find em so dull and boring. not a big fan of opis in general... you ever tried pre ban meph? what sorta music you into?



Yeah preban meph was great for what it was but a bit 'toxic' if that makes sense? Re the music I think you checked my soundcloud, I am sure I took you back in time? Anyway most EDM genres mate but mainly Techno (London squat), HardTrance, Hardhouse, DnB, Grime and hiphop ect. There are good tunes in every genre, the problem is finding them. Check my Soundcloud, some of it is old but worth a browse -I did have a Youtube account with some tracks having 30k+ plays but it got pulled for copyright.

https://soundcloud.com/darkinthepark


----------



## ColtDan

Wicked i'll have a listen, just followed you on there, yeah toxic does indeed make sense haha... amazing stuff but brutal... yeah same here, most EDM plus loads of other stuff... so much love for music... youtube acc https://www.youtube.com/grimreefer1

Speaking of hip hop... 1 minutes onwards... Love this. Forgot all about this tune

Binary Star - Reality Check

Properly back into hip hop at the mo... DJ Premier, 9th wonder, gramatik beats... love them


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

ColtDan said:


> Wicked i'll have a listen, just followed you on there, yeah toxic does indeed make sense haha... amazing stuff but brutal... yeah same here, most EDM plus loads of other stuff... so much love for music... youtube acc https://www.youtube.com/grimreefer1
> 
> Speaking of hip hop... 1 minutes onwards... Love this. Forgot all about this tune
> 
> Binary Star - Reality Check



Nice, that you on the guitar I take it? Some of those licks are crazy! My old man plays lead/bass so I am accustom to the sound and can appreciate it even if I am not a metalhead/rocker. That hiphop tune is  nice and chilled, good for summer days/daze smoking I imagine.


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah mate thats me, some of the older recordings are better than the new... Wicked how long has your dad been playing for? thats cool that you appreciate it, proper love for music

I've kinda lost interest in it now, wish i had gotten some decks years ago or something. or learnt how to produce

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze - Cover 

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child intro cover 

got loads of random stuff on that account


----------



## Chatative

darkinthepark said:


> I would even go as far as saying safrole mdma helps my psychosis and it stops the voices a treat and I get no rebound symptoms providing I sleep, that's not my inner addict justifying my drug use as its just turefax, and truefax iz true (said the inner addict).



I've heard that sort of thing too. 

I read something that some guy who had Schizophrenia liked taking LSD because it would help him differentiate between what was real & what wasn't. Certainly drugs like Ket & MDMA can have a positive impact on mood levels too if taken irregularly.

I'm pretty sure that using MXE & aMT kept my mood pretty stable despite binging a lot of Meph back in the day.


----------



## swampdragon

Sammy G said:


> Last time I bothered to check, MDMA was still the same old boring, sweaty, overrated hippy drug I got bored of years ago.


Thbbbppt.

I love the stuff. Just don't bother talking about it that much. :D


----------



## ColtDan

Deffo agree with Ket and MXE... usually glowing after


----------



## Chatative

Last time I had some crystal MDMA, I had an afterglow that lasted just over a week. Even though the comedown was pretty rough, I still felt this sort of positive energy inside.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

ColtDan said:


> Yeah mate thats me, some of the older recordings are better than the new... Wicked how long has your dad been playing for? thats cool that you appreciate it, proper love for music
> 
> I've kinda lost interest in it now, wish i had gotten some decks years ago or something. or learnt how to produce
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze - Cover
> 
> Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child intro cover
> 
> got loads of random stuff on that account



My Dad has been in various groups for 40 odd years now, he did play at live aid back in the 70's or when ever it was. His group was called Butcha and they used to bring a pigs head on stage to kick about then throw into the crowd (greatest keep sake ever), he was the proper long hair dope smoking stereo type you would imagine him to be. He packed drugs in during his 30's and managed to settle down so I hope I do the same. Checking out those videos now, you got skills man. My old man was at Jimi's last or near to last ever live concert at the isle of wight, I asked him if it was any good and he said it sounded good but quite from the camp site but he had locked himself away in the tent while tripping as it got a too intense -mushrooms and lsd will do that.
If you ever want to try Fl studio for making some beats then I could hook you up, you are never too old and a passion for music is as good as being trained in musical theory. As my dad says 'hit shit till it sounds good and if it still sounds like shit then turn up the distortion' haha. I may do a quick online mixy stream in 15 if you fancy a gander?


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah go for it mate

Tried Ableton, didnt have the patience to learn it, had a mess around with FL studio recently, made these messing about. a bit shite but was fun to make... fun and kinda frustrating haha. pretty good at chopping vids up but shit at making music

https://soundcloud.com/daniel-selwood/beat-idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u11nwTaPV8U


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Got to start some where mate, will check they out. Live linky to live mix stream  http://www.younow.com/Dj_Dark_Mark


----------



## ColtDan

Wicked, im watching... love it, sweet harmony... belter of a classic... slap Future Sound Of London - Papua New Guinea in there


----------



## Grassman

Green Herbalife's......anyone?


----------



## treidantested

Grassman said:


> Green Herbalife's......anyone?



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=32903
these what your looking to know about? average spread of 91mg to 112mg.
these are a cheaper pill from the dutch pressers it seems. well maybe not cheaper but lower strength


----------



## treidantested

everybodys talking about the pills now not having them same loved up feeling as before. i can safely say over the past year ive ate a lot of those blue ghosts both lying in the house and out in clubs. i can say in the house i didnt experience much euphoria but was mashed pretty good. but takin the same pills in a club i was buzzin my tits off on a good level of happiness bustin moves flat out to the tunes. on the same nights out my mates were eating the same pills and lyin up lookin like somebody had died.  what im trying to say is its all about the mood your in etc  i dont take pills only every few months maybe 5 or 6 times a year and any time i do they are doing exactly what it says on the tin. same as they did years ago maybe not as intense as the snowballs and doves of the early nineties but at that stage i had no tolerance level at all so its not really a fair comparison. but i8 can say the effects are dam near to what i have always got back in the day.


----------



## mattnotrik

Very nice of these pressers, actually stating the contents of the pill on the logo.

2CE

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/2C-E_Mai_2014.pdf


----------



## afctu

Getting hold of some pink squares (apparently 180mg) soon, will report back on here when they've been tried!


----------



## ColtDan

Wicked


----------



## Bearlove

Those Green Apples are doing the rounds again - AVOID.


----------



## breakcorefiend

Tried 2 blue androids and some pure double washed MDA crystals, stuff looked as pure as broken glass!!

The androids were great, really nice buzzy high off them, Eyes felt as if they were gunna wobble out of my head! my jaw was clattering about, not so mongy, but this may also be down to the fact i did a 100mg bomb of MDA in between pills!

Never have i tripped so hard yet it felt so REAL! i was sat down holding a pint n all of a sudden the pint just slid off the table n smashed on the ground..

It didn't, i had my hand firmly gripped around it the whole time yet it literally felt as if it happened!! many odd occurrences that night! good times


----------



## afctu

breakcorefiend said:


> Never have i tripped so hard yet it felt so REAL! i was sat down holding a pint n all of a sudden the pint just slid off the table n smashed on the ground..
> 
> It didn't, i had my hand firmly gripped around it the whole time yet it literally felt as if it happened!! many odd occurrences that night! good times



Haha, good stuff :D I've found a (previously not used) source for MDA, its definitely on the 'to do' list in the near future!


----------



## Sprodo

Found a couple of bitcoins in my drawer. I took them whole before and they floored me a bit, and off to an event next weekend, not done any MDMA for about 6 weeks, so tempted to take half, then the other half as I'm coming up. Reckon that will leave me less floored as I'm spreading the dose ? Gonna be a big night so don't wanna find myself sitting in the smoking area for half the night!


----------



## bogman

Another death in Ireland and looks like it could be these pills http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33320#comments

http://donegalnews.com/2014/05/young-st-johnston-man-who-dies-following-house-party-is-named/


----------



## swampdragon

Sprodo said:


> Found a couple of bitcoins in my drawer. I took them whole before and they floored me a bit, and off to an event next weekend, not done any MDMA for about 6 weeks, so tempted to take half, then the other half as I'm coming up. Reckon that will leave me less floored as I'm spreading the dose ? Gonna be a big night so don't wanna find myself sitting in the smoking area for half the night!


Quite often I'll take a smaller initial dose and then have a bit more after a few hours, depending how I'm feeling.. technically redosing is meant to be more neurotoxic, but at least it makes it easier to get to the right amount of spangled.


----------



## SilentRoller

Anyone tried the white pacman ghosts? I know they had a few batches of the blue ones a while back, I managed to pick up a few of the white variety. I have been told they aren't that strong, so I'll need to double drop... (this is the plan)

Opinions? I've been used to PF's, Androids and bitcoins previously, so anything less than 200mg is underwhelming.


----------



## Raasyvibe

don't double drop... it's always a danger...


pill + half = the way forward


----------



## Sprodo

swampdragon said:


> Quite often I'll take a smaller initial dose and then have a bit more after a few hours, depending how I'm feeling.. technically redosing is meant to be more neurotoxic, but at least it makes it easier to get to the right amount of spangled.



Yeah with MDMA I usually take a larger first dose then smaller top ups. Maybe I'll just take a bit of MDMA as well and balance it out that way over the night rather than a single massive dose.


----------



## Listonishere




----------



## HouseFever

Why are you temp banning Liston? Put the ban hammer fully down. Obvious vendor is obvious.


----------



## afctu

HouseFever said:


> Why are you temp banning Liston? Put the ban hammer fully down. Obvious vendor is obvious.



Just cos he posted a pic? Or am I missing something?


----------



## HouseFever

afctu said:


> Just cos he posted a pic? Or am I missing something?



Your missing something. Liston is well known. And thats probably not even the real Liston. Its probably just our local shit scammer.


----------



## stoopidlies

Ok random.  Gonna get chupas or wifis. Which tell me plzzx!!


----------



## madeofstone

Sprodo said:


> Yeah with MDMA I usually take a larger first dose then smaller top ups. Maybe I'll just take a bit of MDMA as well and balance it out that way over the night rather than a single massive dose.


Always done a high dosed bomb then a couple of bumps myself. Does the trick perfectly. 

I always find myself being able to sleep fine after a night on MD, anyone else the same? Up for ages on pills, but for some reason I'm okay on MD.


----------



## Septonn

stoopidlies said:


> Ok random.  Gonna get chupas or wifis. Which tell me plzzx!!



wifis are somewhat higher dosed. testcenters here put them at 190-210mg, chupas are around 160 I believe. I've seen both red and blue chupas, should be the same content


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Septonn said:


> wifis are somewhat higher dosed. testcenters here put them at 190-210mg, chupas are around 160 I believe. I've seen both red and blue chupas, should be the same content



I would not be so sure about the red and blue chupas having the same content mate. I know they colour code some pills to keep track of them but I knew a pill presser who would colour the tabs depending on the ratios in them. He was a well known presser as well and his pills used to make it all around the Uk and you could see them pop up on the various test sites. Just a thought.


----------



## ScotchMist

Ive got some chuppas, I was told they were 130-140 mg... Apparently the md is said to be of a better quality. So that being said and them being slightly cheaper than the wifis, depending on your dealer id go for the Chuppas, well I did anyway. ...

I haven't tried them but reports indicate to a great bean.


----------



## headfuck123

Tried the chuppas last weekend and will agree that something about them just feels nicer than a lot of the other dutch pills. Some would say its the high doses which make a lot of the dutuch pills too mongy but even taking the dominos in halfs i felt monged out and i didn't get that as much with the chuppas.


----------



## stoopidlies

Thanks for the replies, I'm going for the chupas but he has bugattis as well so we shall see.


----------



## Septonn

darkinthepark said:


> I would not be so sure about the red and blue chupas having the same content mate. I know they colour code some pills to keep track of them but I knew a pill presser who would colour the tabs depending on the ratios in them. He was a well known presser as well and his pills used to make it all around the Uk and you could see them pop up on the various test sites. Just a thought.



True. I've yet to find TC results on the blue ones so I can only go with what I've heard from people that've used them and dealer talk which is indeed not very reliable.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Are people thinking the chupas are differently synthed MD then if they're giving nicer, more euphoric/less mongy effects?


----------



## Sprodo

thewhitebuilding said:


> Are people thinking the chupas are differently synthed MD then if they're giving nicer, more euphoric/less mongy effects?



Perhaps, the Chupa Chups replaced the red USBs which were similar. I was told they were same presser as the bitcoins/androids etc, as my source only stocks their stuff


----------



## Bruin

I thought Chupa Chups were from the Q-Dance stable, a weaker wi-fi.


----------



## ScotchMist

Im pretty sure the Q-Dance/Android/Defqon/Wifi etc are the same pressers


----------



## HouseFever

I think your getting chupa chups and wifis confused mate.
Rolls Royce are replacing Androids apparently. They look good.


----------



## afctu

Just got my hands on these little fuckers. Pink Squares. Theyre well pressed and look to be the business. Sold as 180mg, but someone on here said they reckon they're a bit weaker than that, but still a good clean pill.  They look pinker in real life than they do on the photo I took.

Either these or that strange looking gram of meph is getting tested indoors tonight. Decisions...


----------



## ColtDan

Test the meph


----------



## Safrolette

ColtDan said:


> Test the meph


Ah yeah, definitely %)
Hope it's top notch stuff


----------



## Grassman

Do the pills! Meph? Horrible stuff


----------



## afctu

Grassman said:


> Do the pills! Meph? Horrible stuff



Too late. The next 2 days are now being treated as healthy detox days and the MD test can wait til next weekend


----------



## swampdragon

Bruin said:


> I thought Chupa Chups were from the Q-Dance stable, a weaker wi-fi.





HouseFever said:


> I think your getting chupa chups and wifis confused mate.
> Rolls Royce are replacing Androids apparently. They look good.


^ I love that this all makes perfect sense when you know the context. :D


----------



## ColtDan

Been offered some of these

Blue Androids


----------



## Septonn

swampdragon said:


> ^ I love that this all makes perfect sense when you know the context. :D



Indeed. Would be fun to let my grandparents read this and see what they can make of it


----------



## HouseFever

swampdragon said:


> ^ I love that this all makes perfect sense when you know the context. :D



Haha, thats brilliant


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Should i go for chuppas or youtubes?


----------



## deano88

ColtDan said:


> Been offered some of these
> 
> Blue Androids



Got my hands on some of these also but not tried yet. Let us know how they are if you get round to trying them. Heard mixed reports on PR but I don't know what ones to believe tbh as it seems like a lot of dealers post on there.


----------



## stoopidlies

Blitzed.  3 wifis im humble but smashed. 
.
.

I've taken 5 green androids in a night and was less fucked.  But they were ify!


----------



## Septonn

ColtDan said:


> Been offered some of these
> 
> Blue Androids



Should be clean and high dosed, ~200mg if im not mistaken. I'll check a Dutch forum later today and report


----------



## coors light

Tried the red chupa chups last night, lovely clean buzz off them I thought. two did the trick which is surprising because i would normally take more when im taking the stronger dutch pills nintendos/androids etc


----------



## afctu

coors light said:


> Tried the red chupa chups last night, lovely clean buzz off them I thought. two did the trick which is surprising because i would normally take more when im taking the stronger dutch pills nintendos/androids etc



Pretty sure the nintendos are UK pressed pills. Havent tried them yet.

In other news, the pink squares get the thumbs up from me. They actually did feel like the 180mg that they were sold as. Dropped half, then another half an 1hr30mins later. Sweaty, euphoric, eye wobbles, empathy and music appreciation. Nice clean buzz, slept like a baby 6 hours after dropping the first half and im feeling pretty fresh today.


----------



## brimz

Blue turtle ? 

Yeah good @£1 proper I had half iv took all that shit out n was loving it wish I had well doing e solo is meh


----------



## dan88

ColtDan said:


> Been offered some of these
> 
> Blue Androids



I've been getting them lately, they're good pills, better than most of the mongy Dutch pills


----------



## afctu

dan88 said:


> I've been getting them lately, they're good pills, better than most of the mongy Dutch pills



Is the MD actually mongy or is it just because they are highly dosed and they are flooring people?


----------



## brimz

Is it a bloody android or a turtle  Well they is good

140 mg I heard but I not sure


----------



## ColtDan

afctu said:


> Is the MD actually mongy



Probably the MD, theres seems to be lots of MD around thats mongy and shite


----------



## brimz

Sss init n if they r the same blue biscuits then IMO it was a good saffy like synth


----------



## deano88

So blue androids not so mongy then, sounds good to me ;-)


----------



## oscthebooklad

purple toadstools?


----------



## ColtDan

Red supermans


----------



## MiniNapalm

Had the red (well pink really) supermen last weekend and they were superb - clean, euphoric with minimal comedown. I think the estimates of 140 - 180 are about right.


----------



## bogman

some lab results here http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0614.pdf


----------



## Grassman

I took a green herbalife and felt nothing, literally fuck all. Was from a reliable Dutch source too.


----------



## Digger909

Lots of mdma crystal originating from manchester at the moment. At too good to be true prices. 

Does anyone know if its quality or shite?


----------



## mattnotrik

Parklife festival 7th and 8th June will be carrying out the

 "pioneering drug testing scheme they introduced at the Warehouse Project to help keep festival-goers safe this weekend."

It will be dealing with a much larger scale of confiscations etc so we will see how this goes and if they find many dodgy pills.


----------



## ponch

Just picked up some nintendo allstars. How long have these been abput? Feels like ages. Manchester still seems to be absolutely flooded with them.


----------



## Bearlove

ponch said:


> Just picked up some nintendo allstars. How long have these been abput? Feels like ages. Manchester still seems to be absolutely flooded with them.



been around for a while  (one year now ?) - never hear a single bad report !


----------



## HouseFever

I take my hat off to that press. Fair play for knocking out consistent good gurners. I had a PG tip, thats from that press and it was old skool style. Rubbing my legs rushing kinda stuff.


----------



## Grassman

Yep, I've had them many times - really nice beans


----------



## Chatative

I thought this would be the place to ask rather than making a new thread...

Which reagents do you guys use for testing?

If you can identify the pills from Pillreports, read what others have to say & use the basic EZ Marquis test to confirm MDMA content that is enough right?


----------



## HouseFever

I would say so. Pill reports is good, but there are a fakes of big pills. So as long as your pill looks legit, and tests ok with marquis you should be fine. You can always put a picture up on this thread, of the pill and test results. Another good thing is a good source. Most of the big guys on the place we dont speak about only sell legit pills.


----------



## ponch

Marquis will confirm the presence of MDx but not much else. To test for PMA you want robadope which gives goes red when PMA is present, unfortunately it also goes red when MDA is present.


----------



## ColtDan

Should be trying these soon

Yellow Bitcoins


----------



## Chatative

^^ Will be interesting to hear how you find those! 



HouseFever said:


> Most of the big guys on the place we dont speak about only sell legit pills.



Yeah these were local. I've yet to try these places we don't speak of. I mentioned them a few pages back, Nintendo Allstars... few reports from recently suspect around 120mg. Apparently someone had one tested & it had 135mg. _(can't remember where I read it)_

The most recent reviews from Manchester area of these have been pretty good. The reviews from Scotland earlier this year were hit & miss.

Hard to know really but I don't think they'll be a bad roll all the same.

I'm not entirely sure whether to do just 1 or top up with half 90 mins later when I try them next week... guess I'll just play it by ear. I'll probably be reasonably sensitive. I've not done much MDMA in the past & although it's never hit me hard before... I was abusing the shit of Meph back then. Hopefully the break will make for a better roll. Let's hope so.


----------



## PlayHard

I found the nintendo allstars to be inconsistent - taken them on a few occasions the first time being the best. But yes they have been around and enjoyed for some time now.


----------



## PlayHard

afctu said:


> Haha, good stuff :D I've found a (previously not used) source for MDA, its definitely on the 'to do' list in the near future!



Ive been getting off mix coloured blanks from a friend who works in london for awhile now - simons goes royal blue  will upload photo later


----------



## jayseek

I'd only take em in halves but which do folk recommend, chups, dominos or androids?


----------



## deano88

Dominos are good if you like strong trippy pills, they last long too. I got some blue androids but not tried yet but they also strong beans. Not tried chups but from what I heard on here they not as strong but nice synth mdma very clean rushy pills. All good pills


----------



## ColtDan

Androids are apparently quality. glad i didnt buy the Dominos and ordered bitcoins instead, not overly keen on trippy pills


----------



## deano88

ColtDan said:


> Androids are apparently quality. glad i didnt buy the Dominos and ordered bitcoins instead, not overly keen on trippy pills



looking forward to trying the androids will update on here when I have. Yeah the dominos literally floored me which I don't mind if I'm at home chilling but I was at a rave and found it a struggle to dance longer than 5 minutes without having to lean on something or sit down lol. Was pretty intense


----------



## ColtDan

Haha ive been in that state before, not ideal for raving at all. i prefer meph for raves usually. Did some mongy crystal MD recently which was flooring as well, put me on my ass, deffo not as good as the stuff i used to get, cant be assed with it now. used to get green lacoste pills back in 2011 as well, ended up tripping my tits off on them. think by the 2nd pill ontop of booze random people at the rave looking like they had glasses on, hats, faces turning into family members or turning into different people i knew and weird shit, got closer and realized it was somebody completely different and they had no hat or classes on. then loads of snapping in and out of conciousness and memory blackouts, vauge recollection of being in a taxi in a right pickle, then next thing i knew i was in the kitchen on the blower to a lady friend apparently talking complete random bollocks, i wanted to nibble on some curtains and theres a police helicopter in the sky, snapped out of it and was like... wtf am i on about? and she was laughing her head off. snapped out again and found myself half up the stairs talking to the banister. dont expect i woke up too fresh from that


----------



## deano88

I usually take base at raves now as well as pills, the last one I went to I had crystal instead of pills and dosed them pretty low and mixed with speed I was able to dance all night rarely needing a rest and was able to at least string a few sentences together haha. 

Never tried the lacoste pills but back in 2011 I was getting orange stand bys which were pretty decent as well as jumbos and snowflakes (now they were nice). Still yet to try mda tho something I always wanted to try at least once to so I tried it.


----------



## ColtDan

Wicked, i love the speed at the mo, gonna have to mix it with MD at some pont. what did you dose them at?. Tempted to do half a bitcoin with some speed

Loving this beat, so smooth

Kev Brown - All We Got (Instrumental)


----------



## Uncle Robert

ColtDan said:


> Wicked, i love the speed at the mo, gonna have to mix it with MD at some pont. what did you dose them at?. Tempted to do half a bitcoin with some speed



A damn fine question that I'd like an answer to as well, as I'll be doing it tomorrow.

Initial thoughts are a decent amount of speed, off to a house party for an hour or so, then off to a club on md with small bumps of speed depending how I feel.

A lot of the time on md it feels like an effort dancing so would be nice to get the best of both worlds from an mdma + speed combo.


----------



## deano88

I made capsules of mdma between 130 - 140mg and just had tiny dabs here and there of speed. The speed is really good stuff so didn't need massive amounts of it.

Probably had about 3 capsules the whole night maybe 4 max but I found the dose of mdma just right with the speed for clubbing anyway.

loving that beat as well! Might have to listen to the full track with the rapping in it when I'm back on break


----------



## Septonn

ColtDan said:


> Wicked, i love the speed at the mo, gonna have to mix it with MD at some pont. what did you dose them at?. Tempted to do half a bitcoin with some speed
> 
> Loving this beat, so smooth
> 
> Kev Brown - All We Got (Instrumental)



I'd say the speed takes away from the MDMA experience. 
HR mode: It's given me a racing heart on occasions too, and apparently the combo is much more neurotoxic than one of the drugs alone, due to the release of both serotonin and dopamine, where dopamine may end up in serotonin pathways, blocking them as it were and doing some serious damage (someone with more knowledge than me can hopefully elaborate).


----------



## ColtDan

deano88 said:


> loving that beat as well! Might have to listen to the full track with the rapping in it when I'm back on break



Glad you like it, i fooking love decent hip hop


----------



## niall1290

Regarding the speed with mdma ive had mixed experiences.. Personally prefer mdma on its own as I find speed to take away from some of the loveyness of E. 
If you do It I recommend taking the mdma first, wait til you've came up, then doing the speed as and when if your lacking the get up and go.
It might just be me but when ive been on whizz for a few hours then drop the md, the mdma just dosnt work. Its happened a few times not sure why? My preference is to wait til ive came down from the mdma then do the amp to get back up there if its a long night of clubbing/raving.
Anyways the bitcoins are a good strong bean Dan, would recommend a full one though if you have at least some tolerance to stimulants in general.


----------



## Treacle

Orange Wi-Fis are very good. Better then Dominos, I'd say.


----------



## jayseek

Orange Wifis and Chuppa Chups seem to be the go.

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## smik2

Anyone had white Ice cream cones? Picked up one in a club in Glasgow at the weekend but haven't seen any reports.


----------



## pothole

Think I remember the ice cream cones or some people called them pizza slices and they were piperazine.From a few years back though


----------



## HouseFever

Oh fuck. There were so many horrible piperzaine pills. Hammers and spanners, remember them? X5s? Fucking nasty.


----------



## stoopidlies

Wifis were mint no lies unreal empathy


----------



## matt<3ketamine

hammers and spanners an old press that never once had a hint of mdma


----------



## foolsgold

just been offered this pills  White Domino's 200 mg Orange WiFi's 200 mg Red Youtube's 175 mg thing maybe buy one of each and some powder


----------



## Chatative

*Possible Warning*

I figured I better give a possible warning over the Nintendo Allstars. Mostly with regards to re-dosing/using multiple pills.

I'm almost convinced they have some 2C-x in them. I have no experience with any 2C-x but... _(I accept I might be completely wrong in my reasoning.)_

Someone had said in a comment on Pillreports:



> suspect a little 2c as just a bit trippy.



Others have mentioned them being a little trippy whilst others hadn't noticed. People had described them as hit & miss, I assume because each colour would be a separate batch. There is so much going around about these, I didn't see the point in testing as people had resoundingly said _'a clean md-xx high'_ apart from one or two comments about trippyness I didn't realise the significance of. I had got them off a trusted source.

My reasoning for thinking 2C-x was:

*1)* I was barely an hour into my roll & suddenly it tapered off very quickly into a more stimulated high before I even redosed. I read something that said 2C can change/overpower the MDxx roll somewhat?

*2)* People say that these pills take quite a long time to kick in sometimes. 2C-x takes longer to come up. _ (also would explain the above happening with that timing.)_

*3)* Around 2 hours after my final re-dose, I decided to smoke some weed to help ease me down since I had a fair bit of residual stimulation from re-dosing. A single bowl had me getting rather trippy & after another one, I was full on tripping. _(the weed itself was most definitely psychoactive itself, but I'm talking ++ verging on +++ trip)_

*4) *The trip element, notably - time was so slow it was impossible, my perception of objects was such that the outline & size of objects was changing, I couldn't keep my mind focused on anything... had little idea what I was doing, I felt what I assume was mild ego-loss _(I very much wasn't in control)_ & also I was able to recognize a _'headspace' _that I assume is typical of Phenethylamines._ (I only have experience with a tryptamine headspace but this seemed similar but markedly different.)_



I think I should point out here, I took a total of 3 pills. 1 followed by another 1 90 minutes later... the other two halves were taken 2-3 hours later, spaced apart by 90 minutes again._ (admittedly a bit pointless.)_ The significance here is if it was indeed a 2C-x, then it's effects would last much longer & the re-doses would have had a cumulative effect. I don't think it would have been as big a problem if I hadn't inadvertently potentiated it with the weed.

One thing I did notice was that I had some hyperthermia going on.  My flat is very warm this time of year anyway but even with the windows open I was having a hard time keeping cool. My temperature was up around 37.8°C. This was making me very dehydrated & I suspect posed problems for keeping my electrolytes balanced despite using 2 electrolyte pills with some of my water over the course of the night. What with the ++(+) trip & all that was going on, I slightly over-hydrated. 

I wasn't doing anything stupid, I was making efforts to keep cool & was hydrating using electrolytes too. I think the real issue was with regards to the 2C-x or whatever anyone else thinks might fit the bill. _(I had looked up 2C-B on the assumption that was most likely)_ Again I suspect the hyperthermia was largely due to the presence of this other chemical.

No-one else has had any such problems but I suspect they probably had more tolerance. I probably should have stuck to just the 2 pills. Regardless, something to be aware of. I've used large amounts of MDxx without any real tolerance before & not had any issues... so I don't think it was as simple as merely too much MDxx.

It might be something, it might be nothing. I just thought you should all know.

I will probably test the two remaining pills with reagents & put this up on pill reports, assuming there is some merit to it all & not just an adverse reaction. Thoughts?

Be careful folks. I very much have the *MDMA: Essential Guide v1.00* to thank for my wellbeing given the circumstances.

Still not 100% but I'm reasonably confident that I'm not in any immediate danger.


----------



## lurching

Doesn't sound abnormal for high dose MDMA (500mg within a few hours?) plus cannabis without much tolerance. 

A reagent test should be simple and quick if you're still doubting.


----------



## Chatative

~360-420mg over 8 hours or there abouts.

What about the nature of the trip, is that all possible with MDMA? It seemed a very full on trip... There was no suggestion of MDA anywhere on pillreports. But perfectly willing to accept it if it's your conclusions.

Someone said there was a hint of yellow at the edge of the mandelin test but they weren't sure if that meant anything?


----------



## ColtDan

lurching said:


> Doesn't sound abnormal for high dose MDMA (500mg within a few hours?) plus cannabis without much tolerance.



Indeed, high amounts of MD can get me tripping my tits off


----------



## Chatative

I never realised MDMA could be such a full on trip. Power of the weed really, it does wonders with aMT for me.

Well I guess we learn this things the hard way sometimes... 

I will let you guys know what the tests come up with, although it might well be nothing as you suggest.


----------



## Grassman

I have tested them and taken them loads. They are just MDMA, but maybe the binder isn't great, cos they can be a bit sickly. I've done 4 over a night before and yes, they can become trippy. Just MDMA trippy though, nothing else.


----------



## blue_cheese

I've had experiences on high dose mdma that I considered far more intense than even some light 2cx trips (thinking 2cb specifically here.) Breathing walls, hearing voices of friends that were nowhere to be seen, shadows flowing back and forth, etc.

Had the all stars on 3 occasions and didn't notice presence of any 2cx but did eat 3 on all but one of the occasions so would be hard to tell whether twas the MD or any other substance causing the trippiness


----------



## ColtDan

Ive had that before, absolutely tripping my nuts off. infact it felt delirious, didnt know what the fuck was going on, hours of memory blackouts. was intense. full blown tripping. felt kinda wrong but not scary or anything


----------



## Grassman

It's a bit like acid, but without the chance of it turning into a scary nightmare


----------



## blue_cheese

ColtDan said:


> Ive had that before, absolutely tripping my nuts off. infact it felt delirious, didnt know what the fuck was going on, hours of memory blackouts. was intense. full blown tripping. felt kinda wrong but not scary or anything



Yes mate, it can be quite intense. Had a similar experience last time I did it, (stupidly) eyeballed a bomb that sent me west. Had to go outside and lie down for 15 while the initial rushes passed. Did mellow out though and just spent rest of night couchlocked and utterly consumed by blaring techno. Bliss.


----------



## deano88

reading this thread is making me wanna get on it tonight but I'm trying to have a break til July when I go to a festival. Got some blue androids with me and there calling my name lol


----------



## Septonn

Just got a load of wifis. Chose them over domino's, chupachups and youtubes because of what has been said in this thread, they'd better not disappoint


----------



## deano88

ok i'm typing this whilst i'm still getting the rushes still feeling pretty spangled having come from a house party that looked like the jeremy kyle reunion party still kinda nice how the tower block can party in harmony whilst the staffi runs loose rubbing its blood dripping anus on anyone who gave it half a chance. but when your on pills and whizz standards go out the window, not like i had many anyway but when i'm off my tits its the high life haha

anyway enough chatting shit and to the point i'm trying to get at, i tried a blue andriod last night only the one but omg these has to be the most rushy pills i have ever had the rushes were just so intense i could do nothing but pull silly duck faces whilst breathing heavy in full bliss listening to jungle techno on the hifi. still turned up to work feeling spangled to do 4 hours overtime which felt like 8 hours and was so bored was chatting shit to people at work (not a good idea as its quite a new job) but the case of verbal diarrhea would not stop and i had to talk to someone, ANYONE!

tried talking to people on phone but most were in bed and was really not in the mood lol. even ended up phoning my ex and actually talking to her and really seemed to be enjoying it even she seemed shocked that i was so talkative she had to cut me short which is just as well cuz my mouth was way ahead of my brain tonight and could of got me in trouble haha


Short version: the blue andriods are the dogs bolox best empathy from a E from as long as i can remember!


----------



## ColtDan

Haha excellent. i've heard theyre wicked, been meaning to get hold of some. thats how MD should be, none of the crystal stuff ive gotten for ages has had me nowhere near that, given up on the shite and sticking with pills from now on


----------



## HouseFever

Has anyone see the gold bars. They look great. They have gold on the front and 199.9mg printed on the back. Would post a pic but on phone.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ColtDan said:


> Haha excellent. i've heard theyre wicked, been meaning to get hold of some. thats how MD should be, none of the crystal stuff ive gotten for ages has had me nowhere near that, given up on the shite and sticking with pills from now on



Hmmm, I'm wondering if that's because 'pills' usually have other actives in them. From my experience with 'crystal' (which isn't that great tbh), I found it a little 'meh' to say the least. Just goes to show, ya can't beat mixin' yer droogz!! (but from an HR perspective - please don't do as I do, or say, for that matter...)


----------



## Septonn

HouseFever said:


> Has anyone see the gold bars. They look great. They have gold on the front and 199.9mg printed on the back. Would post a pic but on phone.



Yep, seen them. They indeed look awesome


----------



## blondin

MDMA is  white crystaline substance so all theis stuff about the non pill variety always makes me ponder - years ago (89-91_) we use to get white crystal and it was the dogs. Then again havent popped an e for 12 years or more.


----------



## ColtDan

The MD crystal i used to get was amazing


----------



## communitydub

Septonn said:


> Yep, seen them. They indeed look awesome


----------



## Inflorescence

The MDMA crystal I used to get was dark brown..in the days when I  was silly and had no scales..would always do too much in guesstimates..and it was BLOW YER head off stuff. I rarely do pills these days but would much rather take a 'known' pressed decent dutch pill..testing when possible too.lil Miss HR tryer these days..gettin on now. I would also rather take a weaker pill..or halves of the higher doses..call mea light weight but nowt wrong with doing an amount that makes you happy rather than edgy. worried and gurning yer head off.



My Mam threw all my rave flyers away in the bin bag I left them in in her loft.Found an immaculate Raindance flyer '91 today in pages of a book..proper lovely memory..sigh.


----------



## cosmiccars

inflorescence said:


> My Mam threw all my rave flyers away in the bin bag I left them in in her loft.Found an immaculate Raindance flyer '91 today in pages of a book..proper lovely memory..sigh.



Boo what is it with parents and chucking stuff out!?
I went to a raindance once - must have been a much later one though...96/7 maybe? Quality pills, quality night


----------



## deano88

its so obvious that there can significant difference in pills and batches of crystal which is why it gets annoying when people say oh mdma is mdma and thats it! well thats fucking obvious yes but different pills/crystals batches can vary quite a lot. for example we know the dominos and blue androids are strong pills but very different even though they both clean mdma the difference in effects was quite noticeable.

dominos: very heavy hitting strong rushes here and there but not as often as androids. can make you very delirious and had some quite intense memory blacks outs  and hallucinations and not like hallucinations from acid but almost like reality shifts and peoples faces all look like people you know. found myself having to sit down a lot to get my head straight not in a bad way it was extremely pleasurable but legs felt too heave and holding a conversation nearly got impossible at some times. these are not all bad things but i just think these pills were too much for a rave as my energy was nearly non existent physically  towards   the end even with base dabbed here and there.  my legs cramped up so bad but my head was still flying in ecstasy but not what i really want  at a rave but still quality pills and one of the best around.

blue androids: now last night i was dabbing base through the night this was at a house party and we were all drinking as well until the footy finished then out came the androids. now i only had intentions of taking 1 as i knew i had work in the morning plus some billy  here and there so thought by time they were wearing off i should be fit enough for work. anyway the come up kicked in within a hour and the first floaty feeling claim that gradually built up to the stage i had full blown grin and before i know it the rushes were coming on stronger and stronger to the point my breathing was so heavy my eyes were rolling.

now this is where this blue androids stood out more than any of the others was the extreme empathy and intense rushes where i was finding it impossible to breath normal as my jaw was shaking good and proper not in a negative way it just felt bliss and this was not just on the come up this went on and on for ages (sorry i don't keep exact time logs when i'm enjoying myself) now i did have base as well but just in the few hours before the pill and didn't have anymore til the pill started dying down a bit. i can't tell you how long exactly it lasted but it was a very long time and i only had one and tbh i think even if i didn't have work in morning i would of just stayed with the one.

theres lots of different pill buzzes that can vary in euphoria, empathy, mongy etc but one way i could describe the androids in simple terms is just HAPPY! empathy wise they were on par with my first ever pill but stronger and longer lasting.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

3L of 7.5% cider, 60mg methadone, 600mg pregabalin and a spliff - just peeled my face off the keyboard and I'm now going to bed. Nighty night 

Edit.. Oops, wrong thread - meant to be in the 'I'm fucked' thread


----------



## foolsgold

^^ haha


----------



## ColtDan

inflorescence said:


> The MDMA crystal I used to get was dark brown..



Same... best stuff i ever got was dark brown, was fooking amazing



deano88 said:


> its so obvious that there can significant difference in pills and batches of crystal which is why it gets annoying when people say oh mdma is mdma and thats it! well thats fucking obvious yes but different pills/crystals batches can vary quite a lot. for example we know the dominos and blue androids are strong pills but very different even though they both clean mdma the difference in effects was quite noticeable.
> 
> dominos: very heavy hitting strong rushes here and there but not as often as androids. can make you very delirious and had some quite intense memory blacks outs  and hallucinations and not like hallucinations from acid but almost like reality shifts and peoples faces all look like people you know. found myself having to sit down a lot to get my head straight not in a bad way it was extremely pleasurable but legs felt too heave and holding a conversation nearly got impossible at some times. these are not all bad things but i just think these pills were too much for a rave as my energy was nearly non existent physically  towards   the end even with base dabbed here and there.  my legs cramped up so bad but my head was still flying in ecstasy but not what i really want  at a rave but still quality pills and one of the best around.



I agree mate tis indeed obvious, people on here saying "oh you've just lost the magic, its all the same blah blah.." maybe i have lost some magic but i can tell the difference between the stuff. nd friends who havnt hammered it half as hard as me can tell the difference. just like the difference between batches of meph. . blatent difference. and those dominos sound like the state green lacostes used to get me in, was nice.. not ideal for raving though. or doing owt, full blown euphoric tripping my pickle off, and delirious like you said.. dont think ive ever tripped so hard from pills before.. i shoulda halfed them


----------



## HouseFever

deano88 said:


> its so obvious that there can significant difference in pills and batches of crystal which is why it gets annoying when people say oh mdma is mdma and thats it! well thats fucking obvious yes but different pills/crystals batches can vary quite a lot. for example we know the dominos and blue androids are strong pills but very different even though they both clean mdma the difference in effects was quite noticeable



Agreed, only a few have given me that old skool ecstasy feeling, since the drought.


----------



## deano88

HouseFever said:


> Agreed, only a few have given me that old skool ecstasy feeling, since the drought.



I would definitely put the androids in the old skool bracket, much better than the green ones going around a while back.

looking back at some of my posts yesterday I'm quite shocked as I never write detailed reports normally but I was still on a nice after glow and its like I just can't stop haha


----------



## Raasyvibe

Eurgh, pills...


----------



## deano88

raas_2012 said:


> Eurgh, pills...



Not tried the eurghs, can't find anything on PR.


----------



## Greenstar420

Those gold bars do look awesome, look forward to hearing some reports.  I just scored some wifis and blue androids a few days ago, as well as some little dominos and a few pink superman shields.  Sounds like all of them are very good.  Anyone take a wifi yet?


----------



## Greenstar420

Much respect to the crews who pressed these beauties!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoopidlies

Greenstar420 said:


> Much respect to the crews who pressed these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I've had the wifis pal, they were very good 

Looks like someone is in for a great weekend!  Enjoy.


----------



## deano88

Blue androids are banging!


----------



## jaydrog

Are the gold bars the new wifis ?


----------



## Septonn

jaydrog said:


> Are the gold bars the new wifis ?



Si.


----------



## Greenstar420

Pretty funny the pressers made a gold bar pill.  I was thinking a few weeks ago that a awesome stamp would be "lady Fortuna",  as she appears on Pamp gold bars.  Square pills with lady Fortuna would look killer!  Maybe make some silver bars with 150 mg?


----------



## smik2

The white dominoes are fantastic! Reminded me of the original dutch nintendos, one pill split into three lasted me the whole night.


----------



## deano88

Yeah dominos very strong. Up there as one of the strongest I have ever tried. They proper spangle ya


----------



## Septonn

Gave a friend two wifi's which she took today on a festival and she said they were incredible. Can't wait till next saturday when I get a chance to try them myself :D


----------



## deano88

Anybody tried the youtubes? What's the verdict


----------



## Treacle

I've had orange Wi-Fis. Very nice, better than the dominoes. More euphoria and empathy, and no heavy legs, that I noticed. Blue Androids next.


----------



## chivers

here's a thought, so after a 3 month break i took half an audermars piquet pill - very nice big smiles and very clean smooth come up. Reportedly tested at 148/176. I', considering getting more however have had a red usb which is from the makers of the chuppa chupps, this had me flying jaw off the hook chattering and lots of rushes, i did a whole one. I have some dominoes, a wifi, bitcoin in my collection but most likely add the gold bars, chuppas youtube etc.

Or do i go with the audermars again - was a real nice high!

thoughts


----------



## communitydub

My pills got wet and as theyve been squashed its turned into this moist powder, sticking to the baggie
ive emptied the bag out into another bag so its a clean bag with this weird blue moist powder, am i good?
and how to dry it out?


----------



## deano88

try warming up a dinner plate in the oven so its quite hot and spread the moist powder over it and just keep choppingtit with a blade and spreading it around the plate it will eventually dry out.


----------



## stoopidlies

Hot plate, microwave my friend


----------



## stoopidlies

Edit lol what he said


----------



## communitydub

Okay il give it a go thanks


----------



## deano88

btw don't heat the plate with the powder on it put the powder on after


----------



## Bearlove

chivers said:


> here's a thought, so after a 3 month break i took half an audermars piquet pill - very nice big smiles and very clean smooth come up. Reportedly tested at 148/176. I', considering getting more however have had a red usb which is from the makers of the chuppa chupps, this had me flying jaw off the hook chattering and lots of rushes, i did a whole one. I have some dominoes, a wifi, bitcoin in my collection but most likely add the gold bars, chuppas youtube etc.
> 
> Or do i go with the audermars again - was a real nice high!
> 
> thoughts



After your three months break your tolerance would be low so the smaller dose pill would have hit you hard - IF you have been using in the mean time then I would suggest going for something stronger.  Still haven't heard much about the Gold Bars as everyone is enjoying the Blue Androids - WIfi's.


----------



## Bearlove

communitydub said:


> My pills got wet and as theyve been squashed its turned into this moist powder, sticking to the baggie
> ive emptied the bag out into another bag so its a clean bag with this weird blue moist powder, am i good?
> and how to dry it out?



Depending where your using them, how many got wet you could always just add some water/alcohol.  Give it a mix and dose that way - add x amount of liquid per pill so you know how many doses you have in your vial/jar etc?      If that's not an option then the hot plate is the best method - just spread out the wet paste/powder out in the middle of the plate and when dried use a razor to scrape it up


----------



## niall1290

anyone tried the gold bars yet?? On a bit of a break myself but thinking of ordering a few for the future. Heard great reviews of the wifi's/androids so hoping these are of the same quality


----------



## Sprodo

niall1290 said:


> anyone tried the gold bars yet?? On a bit of a break myself but thinking of ordering a few for the future. Heard great reviews of the wifi's/androids so hoping these are of the same quality



Nearly got some for this weekend, but realised my stash of ChupaChups, red USBs & Bitcoins are easily keeping me sorted for the rest of the year!


----------



## JG0007

Dominoes - thumbs up. Nice giggly come up which was weird. Strong but Id say Id need 1.5 if I was going again. Got me some tolerance these days.


----------



## RLP

I had some white dominoes in Amsterdam few weeks back. Took half because knew they were supposedly strong, but needed the rest relatively soon after, probably because was on MD the night before. Shame, would have been nice to sample them at full volume, so to say.


----------



## Greenstar420

Any review on them goldbars fellow BL'ers?  They sure do look amazing, would love to hear a write up on them.


----------



## lazygit

Blue Androids messed me and a mate up! Dropped one then another an hour or so later which was probably too much, seeing as how Pill Reports say they have 211mgs in!

Nice clean high dose Jilz :D Not too expensive neither


----------



## stoopidlies

I found the green 1s to be kinda weak, I took enough trust me.

The wifis were mint no lies, this syth crap... well they were better than Domino's so fuck me sideways. 

The golds, only seen 1 person advertising them so far, my guess tho same as the wifi, you dont change a routine over night,  plur.


----------



## deano88

The blue androids are the best in a long time imo but very strong but not in a mongey way either just nice intense rushy happy pills. had 2 last night and that was plenty getting some quite intense visuals too. took being spangled to a whole new level


----------



## ColtDan

Nice, thats how MD should be, none of that mongy love lacking shite


----------



## HouseFever

MDMA is MDMA apparenty (I know I sound like a broken record)


----------



## Sprodo

I dropped a bitcoin last night in halves, with about 75mg of MDMA in water about 2 hours in and had a quality night in a club. Just the right amount of everything and a top night, slightly messy towards the end, wicked closed eye visuals. I really do think a lot of this stuff is to do with your mindset and what's going on in your head at the time, as this was my 4th time on Bitcoins and this was by far the best!


----------



## deano88

mdma is mdma well yeah no shit so when I drink piss weak tesco value lager and I say stella is better no because beer is beer end of im just losing the beer magic and obviously a alcoholic


----------



## Bare_head

any belgians in here? what sort of price u looking to pay for a good mdma tab in tomorrowland, and does anyone know rules on taking valium into the country? is it a controlled drug like here? my script should be fine going through customs right (i doubt i even need a letter?)


----------



## HouseFever

deano88 said:


> mdma is mdma well yeah no shit so when I drink piss weak tesco value lager and I say stella is better no because beer is beer end of im just losing the beer magic and obviously a alcoholic



If you are referring to my post, I think we are agreeing on the same thing.


----------



## ColtDan

thewhitebuilding said:


> I've asked similar things to this a few times, so I apologise if it's getting nowhere, but surely others on here might agree. And its bringing the whole Old Md v New Md argument up again....to an extent.
> 
> When that came around the first time, I think it was started by a few old-school ravers who had lost the magic, and the nostalgia had blinded them into thinking MD of that time (was what? 2 years ago now?) was not the same as "back in the day". I'd started on stuff in 2006 or so, pre that big drought, on what was perfect MD and good pills (white hearts/smileys - lovely tiny little things). We rarely took it, maybe a big night every 2-3 months. Had great nights everytime, and were assured by much older experienced users that this was what it was all about.
> When this drought happened a few years back, and people started going on about the new MD emerging had something missing, I was on the (i think it was the majority) side that said MD was just as good as it had been pre-drought. (this was when there were hardly any pills just quite surfacing. The MD (never had pills this period) we were getting was just the same as what we had to start with, same effects, same everything.
> 
> HOWEVER, since this mini drought about a year ago, and the emergence of these super strong dutch pills, I hate to be the guy that this time says ....." there's something missing". We've had 86% pure dutch MD, we've had the party flocks, the red supermen. These were all on the back of an extended break too. And they've all been lovely, had great nights, been happy, danced, excited. But there's been a social and an empathy missing. And the massive LOVED UP (there's a slight loved-up ness) and "oh my word" feelings aren't quite there. Its not a tolerance issue. This is an opinion shared by a group of about 5 of us, some more experienced than others, some who have only taken half a dozen times in 4 years, but not with a tolerance big enough for these effects to be completely absent.
> 
> I've done my research and read that an alternate synth without saffrole is what's driving all this dutch stuff (md and pills) and that something to do with difference racemics is to do with the subtle differences in effect.
> 
> Does anyone share this??
> 
> I've only had access to "dutch imported MD" and to "partyflocks". Does anyone know if any of the other popular pills are saffrole synthed? I read somewhere the saffrole synth was making a comeback. As I'm not going to bother paying for this 80% plus dutch MD if I know there is proper made MD around. And if there are pills being made which have all the qualities of what I'm after, then I'm interested.
> 
> I can get the "newest presses" from the Q dance and Nintendo "crews", whatever that means, from next week. Should I expect more of the same? Or should I be intrigued?





Tec said:


> You're completely right mate and I've posted on here before about it, I haven't bothered sourcing any MDMA for a while now due to this and I never deal with pills anyway.
> 
> MDMA/MDA combo on Sunday though, hoping for some magic for a change.





ColtDan said:


> Most of the crystal MD i've had from diff sources for the past couple of years has been lacking... looks the part, smells the part, tests to black... doesnt act the part... i thought i had broken myself or something... until i got some stuff awhile ago that did properly work. and now i just cant be assed with it. 6-APB kinda nicely replaced it for me



...


----------



## blondin

Many years ago when i started taking pills in 88 the process wsa using organic saffrole after several years and big busts of the stuff they started using sythetic saffrole which I KNOW did not have the same effect so maybe whats going round now is proper withh organic S - i haven't popped a pill for 10 years or more btw.


----------



## deano88

blondin said:


> Many years ago when i started taking pills in 88 the process wsa using organic saffrole after several years and big busts of the stuff they started using sythetic saffrole which I KNOW did not have the same effect so maybe whats going round now is proper withh organic S - i haven't popped a pill for 10 years or more btw.



every once in a while this debate pops up again  i'm no good with the chemistry side of things cuz i'm thick but i can tell whats a banging pill and what's not thats all i need is my instincts and know what i'm feeling. i'm old skool kinda like a caveman but a wreckhead one


----------



## blue_cheese

MDMA an hour after a full stomach... Good, bad, less intense? Discuss....


----------



## ColtDan

Shouldnt make much of a diff


----------



## spudgun

Makes quite a pronounced difference to me - delays and prolongs the come-up and makes it hit you less hard overall IME.

I'd wait 2-3 hours after eating.


----------



## blue_cheese

spudgun said:


> Makes quite a pronounced difference to me - delays and prolongs the come-up and makes it hit you less hard overall IME.
> 
> I'd wait 2-3 hours after eating.



Oops, just had a hefty burger. Planning on droppin in 30. Wait another hour or not much diff? VOODOO RAY!!!!


----------



## blue_cheese

Why is booze so lethargic?!?! Got 140mg in the pocket... Its a test of the will indeed. Hope I can last another 30 mins at least so not coming down at 1.


----------



## ColtDan

Dunno, i find it so lethargic now after booze on its own, after years of mixing booze and stims, or even stims on their own, booze on its own doesnt cut the mustard and hasnt done for awhile


----------



## blue_cheese

ColtDan said:


> Dunno, i find it so lethargic now after booze on its own, after years of mixing booze and stims, or even stims on their own, booze on its own doesnt cut the mustard and hasnt done for awhile



Its always been that way for me dude!!! Guess im just not a booze fan. Don't get me wrong gimme a crate of Stella n a half g. Of (decent) coke over any drug any day! But booze on its own is toss! Roll on 10 o clock . bomb down me n house till the early hours.. Waheey.


----------



## blue_cheese

Bombs away
 Have a good night strangers. X


----------



## Greenstar420

*ORANGE WIFI =  Two thumbs way up!!!*

Much love and appreciation to the great folks who bring the world these little bits of joy!!  WE ALL LOVE YOU,  not trying to speak for everyone here, but I think its safe to assume.  I Started with half a wifi and a glass of water a bit earlier, munched the other half a hour later and woohoo!!


----------



## swampdragon

Sprodo said:


> I really do think a lot of this stuff is to do with your mindset and what's going on in your head at the time, as this was my 4th time on Bitcoins and this was by far the best!


Completely agree with this. A good set/setting really does bring out the best in the stuff. Obviously it's lovely anyway, but add the right people and music and it's rather 

I still think y'all have lost the magic, though.


----------



## deano88

had 2 of the blue androids fri night at a rave it was second time I tried them only had 2 all night and was completely smashed. felt stronger than the last time. seeing crazy visuals watching people dance and leaving loads of trailers and glowing halos around there body's. still felt a bit fucked going work next day haha


----------



## Septonn

Tried the wifis last night and they didn't disappoint. Overdid it a little and started seeing things, wicked CEVs and sunglasses on people everywhere


----------



## stoopidlies

^you've got to love the sunglasses buzz, that hats & tashes 

Anyone tried the gold bar's yet?


----------



## Septonn

Add burnt faces and tables strewn about the room to that list. Is there any knowledge/ theory on why people see the same stuff on MDMA?


----------



## ColtDan

I get the hats and glasses thing as well. and sometimes peoples faces morph, tis interesting a lot of people get that, might have to look into it


----------



## ScotchMist

Mates just reported back from some Drum and Bass holiday/festivally type thing in spain somehwere that the MDMA is absolutely amazing out there, the best hes had in 10 years or so, I assume hes meaning pre - drought..

The coke is tip top to


----------



## deano88

never had hats and glasses before but seen faces morph loads of times and trailers. sometimes lasers and strobes can fuck me up as well where i'm like wtf is going on lol out of it


----------



## ColtDan

Same here haha, snapping in and out of consciousness with strobes going, proper trippy. tracers as well


----------



## Cambo

Anyone tried the lemons around Glasgow? Huge yellow pills? My area has went daft with them recently but theres not even one pillreport! I hear theyre quite trippy.


----------



## spudgun

I got offered some called 'lemons' and I thought the guy was taking the piss. Giving it all 'they're from Rotterdam mate', but they didn't look convincing. Had to say I didn't fancy buying any lemons.

To be fair I'm still convinced he was taking the piss. These were yellow, no stamp and a bit small if anything.


----------



## deano88

spudgun said:


> I got offered some called 'lemons' and I thought the guy was taking the piss. Giving it all 'they're from Rotterdam mate', but they didn't look convincing. Had to say I didn't fancy buying any lemons.
> 
> To be fair I'm still convinced he was taking the piss. These were yellow, no stamp and a bit small if anything.



there bang tidy


----------



## HouseFever

Anyone heard of ice creams? Coming from same guy who had LVs.


----------



## deano88

HouseFever said:


> Anyone heard of ice creams? Coming from same guy who had LVs.



beware got bad brain freeze from these


----------



## ColtDan

Haha


----------



## blondin

how much do pills go for these days?


----------



## stoopidlies

The good ones say 5-15, I say 15 thats if you're unlucky & in a club


----------



## smik2

HouseFever said:


> Anyone heard of ice creams? Coming from same guy who had LVs.


Yeah I've had the ones in red and white. they were decent enough but nothing outstanding, did feel like clean MD though.

Just picked up a handful of the Lemons as well, they're huge big pills with a lemon on one side and LEMON on the reverse. Has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## blondin

no reason why pills should be big as 150mg or so is tiny - just full of binders and god knows what


----------



## Bearlove

Whats the score with the Blue Android pils - never heard any complaints about them until yesterday a few people were saying they weren't upto much on PR.   Anyone have any bad experience with them ?  Usually when I hear a few people saying x pill is rubbish (when everyone else is saying there great) it sets my alarm bells off.


----------



## blondin

I guess its that same old thing u get a good press and within a month its counterfieted with worming tablets and chalk


----------



## swampdragon

Well at least you won't have worms..


----------



## blondin

and if your stuck and need to write a message you have some handy chalk - so not all bad then


----------



## ColtDan

Exactly


----------



## blondin

...and a nice blue colour, where can i get some of these shonky pills- could come in very handy if i get worms and need to write a list for me shopping or owt


----------



## deano88

Bearlove said:


> Whats the score with the Blue Android pils - never heard any complaints about them until yesterday a few people were saying they weren't upto much on PR.   Anyone have any bad experience with them ?  Usually when I hear a few people saying x pill is rubbish (when everyone else is saying there great) it sets my alarm bells off.



the ones I got are nice, there light blue and have a break line. maybe there's shite copies been made wouldn't Suprise me. I find it hard to trust PR sometimes but usually the case on there is people writing bad feedback about good pills which is strange.

luckily my source has always been trustworthy and thats all I need. its if I get something of a randomer I start worrying.

I like the blue androids that much I'm saving a few for special occasions cuz I can't get any more unfortunately 

might be able to get some youtubes tho but don't seem to be much info on these


----------



## JG0007

spudgun said:


> Makes quite a pronounced difference to me - delays and prolongs the come-up and makes it hit you less hard overall IME.
> 
> I'd wait 2-3 hours after eating.



I had a chinese one night, we all took pills the same time about 10.30pm, I didnt come up until 3 AM!


----------



## deano88

JG0007 said:


> I had a chinese one night, we all took pills the same time about 10.30pm, I didnt come up until 3 AM!


thats just wong


----------



## ColtDan

Very wrong


----------



## Bearlove

deano88 said:


> I find it hard to trust PR sometimes but usually the case on there is people writing bad feedback about good pills which is strange.



Actually its pretty common - usually dealers will make a report on X pill, if Y pill comes out in their area they will post saying Y pill is shit etc :/.


----------



## parttime crackhead

JG0007 said:


> I had a chinese one night, we all took pills the same time about 10.30pm, I didnt come up until 3 AM!



Way back when I first started taking pills, two of us were sitting in my house full of pills and my mate who had never taken them before came round. He really wants to try them because we look like we're having fun. So we went out a mission and got another 3 pills (1 at a time was plenty back then). About an hour later we're flying and he's still saying he feels nothing, his pupils weren't even dilated. Two hours later he comes to the conclusion that eckies are shite. About 8 hours later when the original two of us are falling asleep, he's sitting rubbing his legs like "I think I can feel this now" and quickly got right out his chops. 

8 fucking hours. Fuck knows what caused that to happen, never heard of that before or since, and he had a normal come-up every other time afterwards.


----------



## spudgun

That happened to my mate too. She decided she wanted to try it, so we both had one. At about midnight I'm there buzzing and wondering why she can't feel it, thinking she must have had a shit one. 

In the end she goes home. Next thing I know she's calling me at about 6am buzzing her tits off - I'm well done by that stage, so I had to get her off the phone and leave her to pester her straight laced missus. 

Not sure if it's a first time thing or what - you don't know what to expect so it takes a while for your mind to process it. That still doesn't really explain why she was coming up when I was coming down though.


----------



## mattnotrik

Yeah then on an empty stomach its the complete opposite, like completely empty. Remember spewing everywhere when I had the shits etc nothing in my stomach at all, dropped a pill and was floored within about 30 minutes.


----------



## HouseFever

smik2 said:


> Yeah I've had the ones in red and white. they were decent enough but nothing outstanding, did feel like clean MD though.
> 
> Just picked up a handful of the Lemons as well, they're huge big pills with a lemon on one side and LEMON on the reverse. Has anyone tried them yet?



Thanks. Ive heard fuck all about them, person wants a tenner a pill though. Fuck paying 10 for 120mg of MD. Im gonna be trying out those gold bars Saturday.


----------



## SummerSerenade

What would people recommend as the best pill around at the moment then? I've been looking at bit but there always seems to be lots of conflicting reviews. Going to be doing md for the first time in a couple of weeks so obviously I want to be going for the best press  i can get.


----------



## JG0007

It happened me before actually, took 2.5 of some strong dutch bangers over the space of 2 hours and felt nothing. Rang my mate and he said man you are gonna be proper fcuked soon enough. Sure enough I was. Come up like a sledgehammer eyes like washing machines. I think things like full stomach, how hard the pill is pressed (blue defqons like rocks!) and if for example you made a bomb with too much skins can all affect the come up time. My mate swears by melting his MDMA into a little warm water then downing it with something fizzy. Says you come up in seconds. That and shoving them up his rear end.


----------



## Greenstar420

SummerSerenade said:


> What would people recommend as the best pill around at the moment then? I've been looking at bit but there always seems to be lots of conflicting reviews. Going to be doing md for the first time in a couple of weeks so obviously I want to be going for the best press  i can get.



Get a orange Wifi if possible,  awesome pills, great clean high.  Start with half and then go from there. Enjoy!!


----------



## Septonn

^ Yeah I can vouch for the wifis. Goldbars should be the same. 
Meph is highly serotonergic too, right? You might want to leave that alone for a while before starting with the MDxx then


----------



## parttime crackhead

JG0007 said:


> My mate swears by melting his MDMA into a little warm water then downing it with something fizzy. Says you come up in seconds. That and shoving them up his rear end.



I used to know some boys who would crush one or two swedgers into a shot glass full of lucozade then stick it in the microwave. Never tried it myself as I was always too busy laughing at that nonsense while just eating mine normally. 



Septonn said:


> Meph is highly serotonergic too, right? You might want to leave that alone for a while before starting with the MDxx then



Definitely. If you've been caining the meph all week you'll get a shite dunt off the MD. 

Has anyone on here hammered a lot of meph before ever taking a pill? I have a feeling that it'll ruin it a bit. I don't mean hammering it on the same day, I mean just having done a lot of meph at some point in your life before taking eckies. I think that whole first pill "THIS IS THE BEST FEELING EVVVVVAAAAR!!!!" thing will be severely diminished, as your body is used to (& has a tolerance for) a massive flood of serotonin. 

Not trying to piss on anyone's picnic here lol, just a thought..


----------



## blondin

BITD we made it a 'law' that all pills were taken on an empty tummy - 15-20 min and the little rushes start. THese were proper pills where if you took one you would go thro these stages; feeling a bit weird getting really hot and sweaty start feeling really horrid and just when you think 'uh oh dont like this' PING and you were in the MD zone riding the waves - 3-4 pills over 12 hours was more than enough.
I'd love to do a pill or two now since it must be 10 years or more since i last took one but all I can score is W and B


----------



## Chatative

Septonn said:


> ^ Yeah I can vouch for the wifis. Goldbars should be the same.
> Meph is highly serotonergic too, right? You might want to leave that alone for a while before starting with the MDxx then



Yup. I never had a decent roll the few times I took MDMA when I had been using Meph regularly... was using good pills/crystal too.

It didn't seem to have any long term impact though because the pills I had recently hit me pretty hard.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Yeah can get wifis so guess I'll go for them. And sorry to ruin the image of me as a mad meph addict who wakes up in the morning and instantly hoovers a few grams up but I've done literally about 100mg at most in the last couple of weeks so I'll be alright. As someone who's taken reasonably high amounts of meph overall before ever taking md though I'll let you know how it goes. I'm assuming there's not any cross tolerance with md and coke?


----------



## deano88

Not had meph in years is it even the same as it used to be pre ban or is it still shite? I'd rather stick to the good old fashioned drugs like ecstasy and speed. very rarely touch RCs these days, got tired of being a guinea pig lol


----------



## Septonn

SummerSerenade said:


> I'm assuming there's not any cross tolerance with md and coke?



No, but the combo sucks imho. I kind of understand why people want to add dopaminergic stuff to MDMA, have done it myself with speed or 4-FA a couple of times with mixed results, but mixing MDMA and coke for me makes for a messy experience which doesn't do either drug justice. Just stick to the MDMA


----------



## deano88

I've done speed with mdma loads of times in fact I can't remember the last time I done mdma in its own. However I don't think speed effects mdma in the way coke does, with coke it just don't feel right it made my arms feel numb and my heart felt like it was gonna explode out of my chest. This was proper high grade coke too weren't nah shit gear


----------



## ColtDan

How much speed do you mix with it?


----------



## deano88

Well dan the base i get is very strong so I just dry it up and put tiny amount in capsules probably about the size of my little
finger nail. I usually take a capsule then wait about 2 or 3 hours and have a pill or 2 and won't have more base until the pills start wearing off a bit.

it depends what I'm doing really, if I'm raving I might have more I don't have a set routine as such but I always have the speed first. I'm thinking of doing it other way round next time and having pill first and speed later will try that when I go festival in couple of weeks its 18 hours long so I wanna try go as long
as possible without feeling too burnt out.


----------



## ColtDan

Sounds good mate, ive thought about mixing them before. and i agree on the coke and MD combo, they dont mix too well

I find speed gets very doperminey at high doses which i love, but will probs keep the dose lower


----------



## deano88

I don't dose high on speed anymore especially the stuff I been getting lately I made that mistake few months ago so I just dry it up and put in capsules now as dabbling paste just becomes force of habit and before you know it your too fucked.

The only thing I hate about speed is the extreme lack of appetite, I'm a big eater and my body needs food! if only there was a way to get around this.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Septonn said:


> No, but the combo sucks imho.



It does. It's a waste of coke and MD. If it's shit coke it won't do anything, if it's good coke it will cut right through the MDMA dunt. Like the way a line of coke can straighten you up if you're too drunk.

But there shouldn't be any tolerance issues. If you were hammering coke on Tuesday, it wouldn't effect a pill dunt on Wednesday.


----------



## ColtDan

deano88 said:


> I don't dose high on speed anymore especially the stuff I been getting lately I made that mistake few months ago so I just dry it up and put in capsules now as dabbling paste just becomes force of habit and before you know it your too fucked.
> 
> The only thing I hate about speed is the extreme lack of appetite, I'm a big eater and my body needs food! if only there was a way to get around this.



Nah, although i find whey protein drinks useful during and after

Having loads to eat before getting on it seems to work well for me


----------



## niall1290

How much would tolerance go down in 3 months? 
Will be having an md session in a few weeks and it will be around 3 months since I last had any. Ive done a lot of mdma and last time I needed around 500mg to feel full effects which is ridiculous and why Ive had a break.
Im hoping 1 gold bar pill will last me all night but part of me doubts it..


----------



## ColtDan

Quite a lot i would of thought


----------



## niall1290

I thought so too, but a lot of people seem to speak of MDMA having somewhat of a permanent tolerance.
Of course I could just take 1 pill, see how I feel and take more as and when.. but Ive always found the 1st dose to dictate the entire experience, meaning no amount of redosing will get you "there" if the first dose is not enough..
Im probably overthinking things tbh, will just drop 1 and leave it at that. Hopefully i'll get full effects but mdma seems to be hit and miss with me these days..


----------



## Sammy G

MDMA can be _extremely_ hit and miss. Especially once you're accustomed to / bored of the effects.

Of course, you _could_ put it all down to certain batches 'lacking empathy' and formulate wacky theories about synth routes. :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Sammy G said:


> MDMA can be _extremely_ hit and miss. Especially once you're accustomed to / bored of the effects.
> 
> Of course, you _could_ put it all down to certain batches 'lacking empathy' and formulate wacky theories about synth routes. :D



Same with all drugs really.. Having said that, you just 'KNOW' when you get a really good batch of something - IME, if you have to question its effectiveness, then it is undoubtedly shite!


----------



## deano88

agreed! although setting plays a major part too. had some blue androids at a rave last week and it was like one of my first times best pill buzz I have ever had at a rave and I think it helped that it played my favourite tunes too.

ever been at a rave and your coming up really strong and everything seems slow motion and the music just pumps through you like you depended on it? the rushes from those androids I was on another planet the lights and lasers sent me to another dimension,  amazing. ..


----------



## ColtDan

deano88 said:


> ever been at a rave and your coming up really strong and everything seems slow motion and the music just pumps through you like you depended on it?



Yeah man, quite a few times, meph used to do that as well. its kinda like being in some sort of a dream


----------



## blondin

The times I use to like coke was on a sunday when we'ed been up all w/e on E, get a G between us and it keeps you up when popping another pill is just not gping to get you to where you want if yer working the next week.


----------



## blondin

ColtDan said:


> Yeah man, quite a few times, meph used to do that as well. its kinda like being in some sort of a dream



I use to get this feeling that the music and my dancing were interrelated like a machine with the music as the fuel and if i didnt dance the 'machine' would breakdown.....if you see what i mean8(


----------



## ColtDan

Haha kinda, i know that if im mashed enough and theres amazing tunes blasting, especially out of a rig, i cant stop myself from dancing or moving


----------



## parttime crackhead

blondin said:


> The times I use to like coke was on a sunday when we'ed been up all w/e on E, get a G between us and it keeps you up when popping another pill is just not gping to get you to where you want if yer working the next week.



Aye, I've used it for the same thing many a time.


----------



## bogman

WTF is in this pill http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...iv_Piperazine_Verkauft_als_MDMA_Juni_2014.pdf

Methylon in this pill http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...2014/Methylon_verkauft_als_MDMA_Juni_2014.pdf

MDMA in these pills with 228mg in the Redbull http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Juni_2014_3.pdf


----------



## deano88

That black pill looks fucking rank! instant chunder material


----------



## chivers

Bearlove said:


> After your three months break your tolerance would be low so the smaller dose pill would have hit you hard - IF you have been using in the mean time then I would suggest going for something stronger.  Still haven't heard much about the Gold Bars as everyone is enjoying the Blue Androids - WIfi's.



went ahead with the dominoes on Thursday, just me and my girl having a bbq and some drinks. Did half each, nice smooth come up again big smiles really clean felt similar to the audermars. We didn't stop dancing or smiling allnight.


----------



## mattnotrik

bogman said:


> Methylon in this pill http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...2014/Methylon_verkauft_als_MDMA_Juni_2014.pdf



Just have to hope the "methylone / molly" shite in pills does not kick of in the Europe like it has n the UK, they are a few years behind when it comes to new drugs anyway, really dont understand why methylone took off so much in the US whilst mephedrone remained almost anonymous.

Those pills are pressed exclusively from a "dark net vendor" apparently, I think he got the message anyway but might be seeing more of them.


----------



## Jesusgreen

^ I think it's just the larger number of young people getting into "Molly" there and not knowing what to expect. I'm sure they have as much Mephedrone sold as MDMA as the UK does, just a lot more Methylone to go with it. 

I think part of it comes from the fact that not as many people in the US tried Mephedrone in the first place due to it never being as popular there, so they've tried Methylone and know it's decent, looks closer to MDMA structurally, and is already popular, and just go with that. If they actually tried Mephedrone they'd know that Meph is closer to MDMA than Methylone is in terms of effects anyway, but I'm not too fussed - rip off merchants are rip off merchants, don't care if the stuff I'm getting is Meph or Methylone instead of MDMA, if I asked for MDMA I'm gonna be pissed 

That said I'm surprised the people still making 4-MMC aren't making pills that say 4-MMC on them, would stop people passing them off as MDMA and tbh they'd probably sell even faster just because of the cult rep Meph managed to earn in just a couple years. Plus a well dosed 4-MMC pill would be just as good as a well-dosed MDMA pill, albeit shorter lasting, so people could probably charge almost as much as MDMA for them and make bank compared to selling powder. Just thoughts, got a little off-topic there I know.


----------



## ColtDan

I think i've had Methylone sold to me as MDMA before, looks very similar to MDMA, and its shit


----------



## SummerSerenade

Methylone is just a shit version of mephedrone right?


----------



## oscthebooklad

Jesusgreen said:


> I'm surprised the people still making 4-MMC aren't making pills that say 4-MMC on them,



I'm not...


----------



## Chatative

SummerSerenade said:


> Methylone is just a shit version of mephedrone right?



No. It is a beta ketone of MDMA. It's just a slightly different drug... Some people like it, others don't. It can give you very nasty comedownsn if you use too much though.

I always thought it was nice to use once in a while. Especially alongside Meph...


----------



## Grassman

ColtDan said:


> I think i've had Methylone sold to me as MDMA before, looks very similar to MDMA, and its shit



It's happened to me before too, in a London club. Strangely, I quite liked it


----------



## mattnotrik

The Chinese labs have perfected it to look exactly like mdma, sold always as like rocks, quite hard to tell really. BUt yeah Meph over Methylone any day.


----------



## ColtDan

^ thats exactly what a few batches i've bought in the past looked like

Best MD i've ever bought was dark brown. was amazing stuff


----------



## HouseFever

Was exited because I acquired some gold bars. Turns out its the same old shit mandy that ive gotten since the drought. I would feel more euphoria on a line of eph. If you tell me MDMA is MDMA well as then your a cunt. Something has changed (why are they making 200mg pills ffs). Fuck this shit, and fuck all of you that say MDMA is MDMA.


----------



## oscthebooklad

mdma is not just mdma but if you have been caining in for 5 years its obviously not going to have the same effect. Gold bars are quality, proper swedgers like.


----------



## spudgun

There's definitely a lot of shitty, mongy stuff floating about, but there are stamps that do compare - it's a bit galling when you were paying a pound a pop for the same thing before the drought, but it's still out there.


----------



## ColtDan

spudgun said:


> There's definitely a lot of shitty, mongy stuff floating about,



Agreed. although certain people on here seem to think thats bullshit


----------



## spudgun

No skin off my nose. It's not nostalgia - the good stuff is still about and you know it when you've got it. Physical rushes can't just be in your head.


----------



## ColtDan

Spot on. i've been saying on here about the mongy love lacking shite for awhile but some people say its just a "loss of magic" or whatever... theres a noticable difference without a doubt in my opinion


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Apparently it's very easy to rock up mephedrone with msm and sugars/glue and whack some anise flavouring it to it and there's a lot going about London at the moment.


----------



## ColtDan

doesnt surprise me, or people straight selling Methylone as MD as it looks exactly the same


----------



## oscthebooklad

It is nostalgia. Noone likes the ageing delusional crackhead at the corner of the party reminising about how the coke was better, pills were cheaper and the music louder in their day. If they were then cool, i'm glad for you.


----------



## HouseFever

How about someone who hasn't caned MDMA, neither has all their friends,  yet can definitely tell the fucking difference between something that gives you so much euphoria its intimidating, compared to MDMA that makes you messy and gives you all the side effects. I'm not the only fucker to question this, everyone I know has a agreed.  I would rather have some ps2 or shrecks or love hearts, becaise they made you messy and loved up (dosed at 80mg).


----------



## ColtDan

^ this


----------



## spudgun

oscthebooklad said:


> It is nostalgia. Noone likes the ageing delusional crackhead at the corner of the party reminising about how the coke was better, pills were cheaper and the music louder in their day. If they were then cool, i'm glad for you.



I imagine they don't, delusional crackheads are tough work, 'reminising' or otherwise. All I'm saying is there is a discernable difference between batches of mandy, which can't be put down to subjectivity.


----------



## Grassman

I totally agree, however there has been 1 or 2 pills since the drought that have had the euphoria. Most of them are fucking strong, but lacking. I remember the same thing after the drought in 96 though, the initial mitsis after the drought were welcome as they were mdma, but they were lacking too


----------



## deano88

I agree there has been some very strong pills lately but too mongy. blue androids have not been like that for me tho


----------



## pothole

Grassman said:


> I totally agree, however there has been 1 or 2 pills since the drought that have had the euphoria. Most of them are fucking strong, but lacking. I remember the same thing after the drought in 96 though, the initial mitsis after the drought were welcome as they were mdma, but they were lacking too



I too thought the mitzis were different compared to the early 90 pills. Was it not around this time that piperonal (spelling?)
Was starting to be used as a precursor?


----------



## Grassman

pothole said:


> I too thought the mitzis were different compared to the early 90 pills. Was it not around this time that piperonal (spelling?)
> Was starting to be used as a precursor?



No idea. But they were mongy, in a similar way it today's dutch mega pills.


----------



## spudgun

Granddad? It's technically possible - depends on your background.


----------



## Acid4Blood

pothole said:


> Was it not around this time that piperonal (spelling?)
> Was starting to be used as a precursor?



Yeah, I think around 1997 cooks switched to piperanol.


----------



## Sammy G

HouseFever said:


> How about someone who hasn't caned MDMA, neither has all their friends,  yet can definitely tell the fucking difference between something that gives you so much euphoria its intimidating, compared to MDMA that makes you messy and gives you all the side effects.



I've had exactly the same variation in effects from the same gram of MDMA and from the same batch of pills. It's called set and setting.

Ever considered the fact that the drug itself may only be partly responsible for the 'intimidating' euphoria you experience? Ever thought that on some days you enjoy sex / chocolate / skateboarding more, but on other days it can be 'lacking'? Ever thought that (heaven forbid) the almighty MDMA might actually be a pretty hit-and-miss drug? 

Seriously, I can't believe people still talk about this.


----------



## deano88

Acid4Blood said:


> Yeah, I think around 1997 cooks switched to piperanol.



Whats pipernol? is this supposed to make a massive difference in the effects of mdma?


----------



## Sammy G

No.


----------



## blondin

piperazine class of drugs - not velly nice ....google it.

As for pills - i remember when i was taking them i would be up all night and the next. Then in the 90's when i had stopped taking them having a few now and again and come 6am just wanted to go to bed and sleep - mdme, mixes of different chems? who knows. BUT when people talk about 200mg pills and above I don't geddit its huge dose and would floor you - the first pills i ever got (white calis with a spilt) in '88 were strong 2-3 for the whole night - same as the 1st doves which were about 120-130mg if i remember correctly- would have you in lovvey land all night EVERY time you took them. Back then i only had one test , to burn a little bit if it smelt of aniseed you were ok, if burnt rubber it was speed and if any thing else you had been skanked.


----------



## deano88

blondin said:


> piperazine class of drugs - not velly nice ....google it.
> 
> As for pills - i remember when i was taking them i would be up all night and the next. Then in the 90's when i had stopped taking them having a few now and again and come 6am just wanted to go to bed and sleep - mdme, mixes of different chems? who knows. BUT when people talk about 200mg pills and above I don't geddit its huge dose and would floor you - the first pills i ever got (white calis with a spilt) in '88 were strong 2-3 for the whole night - same as the 1st doves which were about 120-130mg if i remember correctly- would have you in lovvey land all night EVERY time you took them. Back then i only had one test , to burn a little bit if it smelt of aniseed you were ok, if burnt rubber it was speed and if any thing else you had been skanked.



You can still get pills like that trust me, you just gotta be lucky. tbh the first pill I ever had was pink HD's, and I couldn't tell you how many mgs was in them as it was around 02/03 time and we just didn't care back then but I do remember them being pretty small compared to some of the so called super pills about now but they were by far the most lovey dovey pills I ever had but not the strongest spangled wise if you know what I mean just... happy.

The only pills that have come close empathy wise since are the blue androids for me although there far stronger and more head fucking and longer lasting they still got that empathy that a lot of pills today lack today but no where near as much as the HD's. but I put that down mainly to tolerance. need to give one to someone who's never tried mdma before really see what happens.


----------



## niall1290

Like others have stated its ludicrous that this argument still goes on.. MDMA IS MDMA!
You can make it complicated by discussing synth routes, different isomers etc but the end result is always plain old MDMA. 
Ive had some of the best and worst experiences with the exact same pills. The main difference in experience is your current brain/body chemistry which is affected by numerous things such as diet, drug use, exercise etc.
Set and setting plays some role but not a huge one IMO. With a true mdma experience you could be in the worst setting and still have an amazing time.. Then there's dosing/tolerance which plays another big role.
At the end of the day you just have to take each experience as it comes, make sure you have good mdma, a good dose for you, and most importantly use the drug and other similar drugs very sparingly..
The americans might be over the top with their "losing the magic" threads but their theories are more or less correct, albeit slightly exaggerated. The simple fact is a lot of people in the UK abuse MDMA, and then expect it to be like their first time every time.. And when its not they blame the product rather than their own over-exuberance.


----------



## niall1290

deano88 said:


> You can still get pills like that trust me, you just gotta be lucky. tbh the first pill I ever had was pink HD's, and I couldn't tell you how many mgs was in them as it was around 02/03 time and we just didn't care back then but I do remember them being pretty small compared to some of the so called super pills about now but they were by far the most lovey dovey pills I ever had but not the strongest spangled wise if you know what I mean just... happy.
> 
> The only pills that have come close empathy wise since are the blue androids for me although there far stronger and more head fucking and longer lasting they still got that empathy that a lot of pills today lack today but no where near as much as the HD's. but I put that down mainly to tolerance. need to give one to someone who's never tried mdma before really see what happens.



Agree with this post about tolerance etc. I remember my first pill vividly as most people do, and I recall  my seasoned mdma-user mates saying "these pills are shit, just feel tired" etc. I had one and it blew my head off dancing the night away. Full blown euphoria, massive empathy, overwhelming rushes the lot. Whilst they were sat there feeling monged out. People need to remember its your brain chems producing the high, the mdma just acts as a key to open the floodgates to euphoria.


----------



## HouseFever

Sammy G said:


> I've had exactly the same variation in effects from the same gram of MDMA and from the same batch of pills. It's called set and setting.
> 
> Ever considered the fact that the drug itself may only be partly responsible for the 'intimidating' euphoria you experience? Ever thought that on some days you enjoy sex / chocolate / skateboarding more, but on other days it can be 'lacking'? Ever thought that (heaven forbid) the almighty MDMA might actually be a pretty hit-and-miss drug?
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe people still talk about this.



What you can't believe that people discuss the effects of drugs on a drug forum?  I disagree with the set and setting when it comes to drugs like Mandy, if anything its one of the drugs where it dont really matter, if your rushing on a pill, you have no choice but to feel happy. Doing pills on the streets was pretty common, and im pretty sure, I was rushing my tits of. Does set and setting aply to speed, and coke? Na. Something is up with these dutch super pills, why are they dosed so high? Fuck knows, I know im not the only one, other forums, people at raves, friends etc. I took a 200mg pill and me and my mate was disappointed,  surley thats fucked up. But fuck it, it is boring justify a human experience.


----------



## Sammy G

HouseFever said:


> What you can't believe that people discuss the effects of drugs on a drug forum?



Did I say that? No I didn't. I just objected to the same old fucking circular *speculation* about there being different synth routes of MDMA that result in huge qualitative differences from batch to batch. 

It's old, it's tired, it goes nowhere. 



HouseFever said:


> I disagree with the set and setting when it comes to drugs like Mandy, if anything its one of the drugs where it dont really matter, if your rushing on a pill, you have no choice but to feel happy.



Utter codswallop. I've had several experiences on confirmed MDMA pills where I've been rushing like fuck but not feeling 'happy'. Or even pleasant, for that matter. In fact, I know several people who just (cover your ears kids) _don't particularly like_ the feeling that MDMA gives them. 

Has all their MDMA been 'lacking'? Were my experiences down to 'bad batches', even though they were often the same batch that brought on euphoria the previous week or whenever? Or is there a chance that MDMA isn't always consistent in terms of its effects ? 

Oh, and who the fuck is 'Mandy'? :D


----------



## oscthebooklad

you can get good md and you can get average/bad md. Obviously measurement of the effects are entirely subjective, anecdotal and depend greatly on a number of factors, not least the individuals tolerance levels. It's not 'always consistent in terms of its effects' because the batches are different


----------



## deano88

right back to talking about regional pills has anybody tried the red youtubes yet?? i got a couple and i also got some blue androids left which i know from experience are banging! i have not tried the red youtubes yet so any info on these would be appreciated.

i have had a look on pill reports and nothing really much on there but from the looks people are saying the androids are between 180 - 200mg and the youtubes around 160 - 180mg but one thing i found strange was i weighed the pills individually and on average the androids weighed 366mg and the youtubes about 452mg. i know you cant just go by the pill weight to judge how strong they are cuz of filler etc but that seems quite a lot of difference to me when the supposedly weaker pill is almost 100mg heavier filler or not.

going by eye judgement the blue android is thicker in depth but the youtube is thinner but wider.

i have asked about the youtubes a few times but nobody seems to answer but if anyone can find any lab results for both these pills or any other sites that might have info on them would be much appreciated.


----------



## HouseFever

They have been lab tested at 159mg. Someone posted that on PF.


----------



## deano88

whats PF??


----------



## pothole

Party flock.  A Dutch forum similar to bluelight.


----------



## pothole

http://www.cognitiveliberty.org/shulgin/adsarchive/isomers.htm


Have read of that link. Shulgin says there is a different effect of mdma depending on isomers. 
   Who knows weather the new chemists are making it a different way that alters the r or s quantities. So people who say mdma is mdma are wrong. If you delve further into the molecule it is possible to have different mdma because of the % of isomers can vary.


----------



## deano88

mdma is mdma like beer is beer but that's not the point it's the quality and the way its made just like how a good beer is brewed if its not done properly to perfection you get a poor product.

I heard there was mdma powder that was a bright white sparking dust looked like pre ban meow. must of been good quality


----------



## lurching

pothole said:


> http://www.cognitiveliberty.org/shulgin/adsarchive/isomers.htm
> 
> 
> Have read of that link. Shulgin says there is a different effect of mdma depending on isomers.
> Who knows weather the new chemists are making it a different way that alters the r or s quantities. So people who say mdma is mdma are wrong. If you delve further into the molecule it is possible to have different mdma because of the % of isomers can vary.



I wonder how difficult it is to test an MDMA sample's isomer ratio in a polarimeter nowadays. Was always quite the expensive hassle with ketamine.


----------



## deano88

pothole said:


> Party flock.  A Dutch forum similar to bluelight.



Thanks I will check it later


----------



## ponch

deano88 said:


> mdma is mdma like beer is beer but that's not the point it's the quality and the way its made just like how a good beer is brewed if its not done properly to perfection you get a poor product.
> 
> I heard there was mdma powder that was a bright white sparking dust looked like pre ban meow. must of been good quality



That is a pretty poor analogy as what makes a decent beer good is a wide range of different compounds contained within the brew. When you are producing MDMA you are aiming for one specific chemical and one only.




pothole said:


> http://www.cognitiveliberty.org/shulgin/adsarchive/isomers.htm
> 
> 
> Have read of that link. Shulgin says there is a different effect of mdma depending on isomers.
> Who knows weather the new chemists are making it a different way that alters the r or s quantities. So people who say mdma is mdma are wrong. If you delve further into the molecule it is possible to have different mdma because of the % of isomers can vary.



I used to think this held some weight for a while but someone (think it was F&B) explained that the conventional routes used to synth MDMA would only yield a racemic mixture and not favour one isomer.

Case in point, Shulgin probably knew how to synth MDMA in the dark. If he could produce the seperate isomers himself why did he bother getting someone to produce a sample for him?


----------



## pothole

Someone needs to test the isomer mixture then. Who knows if the stuff nowadays is racemic?


----------



## deano88

This is getting a bit technical for Me I'm just gonna say mdma is mdma it's easier


----------



## ponch

I guess we won't know until someone tests a few samples to see if the stuff around now is racemic. I think a lot of the varying effects are largely down to what state your brain is in at the time. Last week me and my friend had some MDMA, I was having a pretty normal experience, he was absolutely tripping his tits off. Full blown OEVs kinda thing, kept chatting rubbish about stuff that wasn't there. We had taken the same batch of stuff and the same amount (he is about 4 stone heavier than me as well). I don't know how you could explain that any other way?


----------



## deano88

I asked about the red youtubes and someone recommend me to look on dutch forum partyflock only problem is Iddon't understand dutch and I can't seea ttranslated version. could someone be kind enough to link me to the pill thread on there and I'll try use a online translator. cheers


----------



## Septonn

I am a native dutch speaker Deano so if there's any post you need translated on there or have any other question just let me know!

edit: here's the thread http://partyflock.nl/topic/877392:Pillentopic


----------



## HouseFever

deano88 said:


> I asked about the red youtubes and someone recommend me to look on dutch forum partyflock only problem is Iddon't understand dutch and I can't seea ttranslated version. could someone be kind enough to link me to the pill thread on there and I'll try use a online translator. cheers



Use Chrome Browser mate, it will automatically translate the pages to dutch.


----------



## deano88

Septonn said:


> I am a native dutch speaker Deano so if there's any post you need translated on there or have any other question just let me know!
> 
> edit: here's the thread http://partyflock.nl/topic/877392:Pillentopic



Thanks I'll have a look later after work


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hello guys

which is the best pill between  domino / bugatti / wifi  ???


----------



## deano88

Anyone tried the yellow grenades? supposedly dutch


----------



## smik2

erbaviva_girls said:


> hello guys
> 
> which is the best pill between  domino / bugatti / wifi  ???


Personally I found the Wifi to give the nicest buzz, dominos are probably the strongest but didn't feel as great.


----------



## deano88

Are the youtubes and the wifis from the same presser?


----------



## stoopidlies

I think the youtubes are from the domino / supermen crew could be wrong though.


----------



## Digger909

deano88 said:


> Anyone tried the yellow grenades? supposedly dutch



Nice clean buzz but very weak.  Around 90/100mg im guessing. Tiny little pill.


----------



## deano88

Digger909 said:


> Nice clean buzz but very weak.  Around 90/100mg im guessing. Tiny little pill.



double drop these fuckers then! cheers mate


----------



## bogman

deano88 said:


> Anyone tried the yellow grenades? supposedly dutch



grenades here at 104mg n 108mg http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0614.pdf


----------



## mattnotrik

Just seen these supermans with the spidey web on the back, the red ones though are different to the yellow ones which has like a border around the S.

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/XTC_MDDMA_Juli_2014.pdf   Red 117mg ones spidey we

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_Juli_2014.pdf

^green grenades 120mg mdma, mushrooms 123mg mdma, yellow superman 168mg mdma


----------



## SummerSerenade

Just remembered I was planning to get pills for tonight. Oh well  Might get some next week, wifis are a good choice right? Twill be my first time so don't want shit pills.


----------



## deano88

Not tried the wifis but going by what I have heard they are pretty decent in the medium to high strength wise and mdma clean.

its your first time then, nice! let us know how it goes and despite what people might tell you on here drop a whole one halfs are pointless even for first time imo. always best to get the full effects I say. enjoy


----------



## smik2

deano88 said:


> Not tried the wifis but going by what I have heard they are pretty decent in the medium to high strength wise and mdma clean.
> 
> its your first time then, nice! let us know how it goes and despite what people might tell you on here drop a whole one halfs are pointless even for first time imo. always best to get the full effects I say. enjoy


I've been taking pills for 7 years on & off and half a wifi had me nicely spangled, I think half would be enough for a first timer.


----------



## Bearlove

smik2 said:


> I've been taking pills for 7 years on & off and half a wifi had me nicely spangled, I think half would be enough for a first timer.



Everyone love these !  There not super strong but very rushy - clean !


----------



## deano88

rushy pills are the best imo! half may of got you spangled but I think you get the best from a pill taking whole one.

never did me any harm!

what we talking about again? ??


----------



## spudgun

Yeah agreed - half schmalf. You want your first time to be a kick-up-the-arse revelation, not  "I felt a little bit tingly for a bit back there, which was nice". You can only do your first time once!


----------



## HouseFever

Bearlove said:


> Everyone love these !  There not super strong but very rushy - clean !



190-200mg.


----------



## deano88

spudgun said:


> Yeah agreed - half schmalf. You want your first time to be a kick-up-the-arse revelation, not  "I felt a little bit tingly for a bit back there, which was nice". You can only do your first time once!



this man knows what hes on about!

makes me laugh when you see people on pill reports saying they took quarters! swear they taking the piss haha


----------



## Septonn

Guess it is down to some factors like personal preference/ weight and all that. I took half a pill my first time, come up felt weakish so took another quarter (total about 150mg), was rushing like crazy, properly loved up and all and I don't think I needed that final quarter to have more fun. With today's 200mg pills I would say a whole pill in 1 go is a bit much, I at least know quite a few people who really do not like such amounts in 1 serving. Take half and see how that goes, you can always build from there


----------



## deano88

sure take half, if your a girl....


----------



## smik2

When the first batch of red defqons came out I seen inexperienced people dropping them full and ending up in a complete state, rolling about the ground grabbing random people and having to be carried away back to their tent at a festival. Some of these new pills are definitely not intended to be consumed whole by beginners. Harm reduction and all the, eh?


----------



## deano88

smik2 said:


> When the first batch of red defqons came out I seen inexperienced people dropping them full and ending up in a complete state, rolling about the ground grabbing random people and having to be carried away back to their tent at a festival. Some of these new pills are definitely not intended to be consumed whole by beginners. Harm reduction and all the, eh?



i remember those red defqons they were boom!


----------



## smik2

deano88 said:


> i remember those red defqons they were boom!


I took a load of them to a festival 2 years ago and could hardly remember a thing when I got back! Proper fucked from the feet up 20 minutes after dropping.


----------



## lurching

deano88 said:


> sure take half, if your a girl....



This. Dose by body weight.


----------



## deano88

i'm quite tall and quite built but not fat so half is not usually enough for me.


----------



## Septonn

Oh yeah I forgot, only real men take stupendous amounts on their first try


----------



## deano88

Septonn said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, only real men take stupendous amounts on their first try



 oh no I've had a whole pill how will I protect my precious self I'm now a certified junkie now the daily mirror is writing headlines about me!


----------



## spudgun

Underdosing is a good way to ruin your first time, and taking half to start with then half later isn't going to give you the same experience. 

Hardly anyone's going to have a meltdown off 1 pill, no matter how strong it is (though if you're a skinny wee girl then maybe it is best to start with a half if you've got some mega-gurners - that's not being a twat, just HR based on dose per weight).


----------



## SummerSerenade

Going for the wifis then I guess. I am pretty tiny, like 8 stone and 5ft 4 so half probably would be a good idea. I like being in control, not so twatted that other people end up having to look after me - that's not cool.


----------



## spudgun

> Going for the wifis then I guess. I am pretty tiny, like 8 stone and 5ft 4 so half probably would be a good idea. I like being in control, not so twatted that other people end up having to look after me - that's not cool.



Yeah, sensible call in that case - a whole one probably wouldn't cause you any problems, but better being safe than sorry if you've got some good ones. Have fun.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Well said. I'll order some soon, don't know when I'm going to have a good chance to try them though. Might have to wait until I'm back at uni.


----------



## Greenstar420

[/URL][/IMG]

Anyone get a taste of these yet?  I'm looking forward to hearing a review!


----------



## PlayHard

some crazy press's floating around, ^ love the look of those.


----------



## hexagram

my first time I had a 250mg bomb of crystal, peak was so intense I got a bit panicky (everyone around me was dancing really intensely and it got a bit much) spent a good amount of time couch locked and eventually got kicked out for smoking inside, was fucking excellent though, I was high for like 9 hours, had no comedown and a great afterglow.

Miss the days of afterglows and being able to sleep while still fairly high.


----------



## da man

be carful on your first time its not just about the drug being strong and getting spangled. Alot of cheap nasty shit gets put in them cheap pills i had an allergic reaction years back and id took pills20 30 odd times. tho im talking 10 years back when theyd be 4 5 for a tenner, i dont know what they cost now. very scary experiance for me though at the time.  just thought id mention it HR andall


----------



## SummerSerenade

Be careful?! I am a shining example of safe drug taking.

I will though in all seriousness, don't like getting out of control on a substance anyway. Just don't find it fun. I'm not always as safe as I can be, with meph I'm pretty complacent now and I never weigh doses for anything really (would if it was something dose sensitive of course like I did when I tried heroin but don't see the point with coke or meph now). But I digress.

I'm also extremely cautious about doing anything that would land me in hospital because I don't want there to be anything on record about me to do with drugs due to the career I'm planning to go into. I'm not allergic to anything as far as I know but I guess there's always a chance, I wouldn't take pills unless they were ones that were known to be good though anyway so I'm sure I'll be ok.

Man I really want to try mdma now, Uni is too long to wait  do you think that if I took a pill at like 11am and went up to London or something to wander around and explore for the day will it have worn off by the time I'd go home at 6 or so? And would it be fun? I could always go somewhere and find people to talk to, no problem with that but I don't want to waste my first time.


----------



## ScotchMist

Itd probably of worn off well before that summer..

Would it be fun? What you make of it I guess, London and mdma have made me happy quite a few times..


----------



## parttime crackhead

The main effects would have wore off but you'll still be quite obviously wired. There's absolutely no chance you'd be eating your dinner, for example.


----------



## ponch

Im not sure sober people would appreciate your spangled chatter. Some guy came up to me at the cash machine one. "Excuse me, do you know 'rap music'?" started trying to get me to go to some hip hop night. Tried to ponce a fag off some guy who said no so started chasing after him down the road "please! I only want a few smokey puffs!" pretty amusing to me but a lot probably wouldnt appreciate it


----------



## parttime crackhead

Aye, I've been the spangled chatterer many a time but I still get fucked off at some swedged up dude trying to talk to me if I'm sober. A swedged up girl on the other hand... I would just be creepy - "Come back to mine, I've got glow sticks".


----------



## Sprodo

I've never understood MDMA anywhere but a club or festival! Certainly couldn't imagine it walking round London


----------



## hexagram

some of my mates hate taking it on nights out, they get all paranoid. They prefer to sit at home and listen to music. Which is good in it's own right, but MDMA really comes into it's own in a club full of people who are also fucked on it.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Long time no see EADD ,Looks like I'm dusting my old raving shoes in a few weeks . Been out the scene for a while ..... What's what these days ?? I've got access to blue ninja turtles???


----------



## hexagram

that's an old press I think, didn't they get replaced with all stars?


----------



## ponch

The ninja turtles that got replaced by the all stars were all different colours, not just blue. If they are all blue id guess at a different/new press.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Well I already do meph and coke on my own so it's not too much of a stretch to say I'd enjoy mdma on my own too. First time i did meph I literally just sat on my floor listening to music for hours wrapped up in waves of absolute fucking bliss so if my first time on mdma was like that I'd be well pleased tbh. Don't know anyone else who does drugs so it's either going to be me talking shit to sober people or drunk people but I'm so fucking cute and amazing talking to me at all is a privilege so it's all good  spangled summer haha. As long as I don't do it around family or something it's all good cos I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Apparently coming from the same source as the yellow pg's ... Last time I had a MDMA pill was ....... About feb last year Red defcons , nintendos and party flocks, green grenades all Dutch press. Had crystal about October last year and nothing since then so I am looking forward to this night  should have really low tolerance and plenty of serotonin to release.


----------



## stoopidlies

These +/- from the supermen crew, anyone tried them? They seem too cheap :l


----------



## hexagram

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Bearlove

bogman said:


> looks like the cops over here have busted another pill pressing crew, 2nd time this year
> 
> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/crim...ver-500-000-drugs-seizure-in-dublin-1.1868053
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/news/2014/0413/608632-limerick-drug-arrests/
> 
> no mention of what logo was found.



Dam thats a lot of pills and go only knows what they will be replaced with.    I'm glad we stopped discussion crews etc on PR was getting out of hand and drawing too much unwanted attention.


----------



## Grassman

I went to Lovebox festival yesterday and totally overdid it. 4 green herbalifes and about a quarter gram of mdma sprinkled in my cider, in the 30 degree heat. I ended up with a terrible migraine and puking. My stomach feels awful today. I think those herbalifes are quite dirty pills, horrible on the body.


----------



## PlayHard

Bearlove said:


> Dam thats a lot of pills and go only knows what they will be replaced with.    I'm glad we stopped discussion crews etc on PR was getting out of hand and drawing too much unwanted attention.



Yeah that is alot of pill's, hopefully this is a seizure of a load of bunk Pma / Dodgy stamps with the r and break line etc. 8)


----------



## Sprodo

Herbalifes are pretty low, 80-100mg. A girl I know loves them as 2-3 will have her spangled for a good 5 hours or so. Even with a tolerance 500mg is a lot, especially on a hot day!


----------



## erbaviva_girls

hello guys which is the best pill between 

wifi 
plus min
bugatti


----------



## communitydub

erbaviva_girls said:


> hello guys which is the best pill between
> 
> wifi
> plus min
> bugatti



people are saying wifi has better md quality, overall better euphoria, more like old school md
i would go for them, but they weaker than the others at 130mg


----------



## HouseFever

Wifi s are as strong as all the other pills that lot have made, gold bars, Bitcoins etc. They have been tested around 200mg.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

Greenstar420 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Anyone get a taste of these yet?  I'm looking forward to hearing a review!




has anyone tried these pills ?


----------



## Septonn

erbaviva_girls said:


> has anyone tried these pills ?



I haven't, but the first test reports here in NL put them at ~175mg clean.


----------



## bogman

these Blue Blank pills with aMT are about again, just tested one with Marquis and no reaction 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30056


----------



## Bare_head

any ones i shud look out for at tomorrowland, with it being in belguim im guessing quality will be good if you find the right people


----------



## jaydrog

What are the names on these the purple +/- ?


----------



## HouseFever

Ive heard people call them magnets.


----------



## jaydrog

green xboxs and blue grenades doing the rounds in dublin


----------



## Grassman

Sprodo said:


> Herbalifes are pretty low, 80-100mg. A girl I know loves them as 2-3 will have her spangled for a good 5 hours or so. Even with a tolerance 500mg is a lot, especially on a hot day!



Yeah, I used to have a high tolerance, had a baby in March then had a break until Friday. I just got too excited and overdid it. Got 3 chupa chups ready for my next outing in August - reckon that should be about right.


----------



## bogman

jaydrog said:


> green xboxs and blue grenades doing the rounds in dublin



any feed back on the green xboxs


----------



## mattnotrik

Anyone seen the new red grenades? Both sides are grenades, told they are more of a light red.

"You know they are from the top supplier, hold them to a black light and they should glow in the dark".. - mr dealer.

Counterfeit measures? haha


----------



## matt<3ketamine

get the uv lights you see for bank notes in shops for the doors of raves, people lining up to see if their pills shine :D


----------



## deano88

What's this about uv lights am I missing something lol


----------



## ColtDan

Pressers making their pills so they glow under uv light i assume


----------



## Inflorescence

Can I ask probably a daft question which I am after a serious answer for. I don't do pills that often but of late I have been back in the game on a monthly lil weekend of popping and pillaging pleasure.

If you/I have the opportunity to buy MDMA powder and apparently decent at that,why would I buy bitcoins over that when it works out more expensive per mg? Ease of use? Or is there like a few of my mates claim a real differfernce and a more positive one  in getting pills.8(

Some of my mates claim pills are "better", more euphoric, different but better..why would they say that? Not done Mdma powder for nigh on 7 years so am perplexed. What is the best way forward and why? Am I being ignorant, naive or uneducated here ? I am genuinly perplexed and I need to know soon which way to go.


----------



## headfuck123

I would say some pills have a sort of nicer quality to them compared to a lot of the crystal around. Although Iv been more than happy with the quality of crystal these days and I prefer to dump some in my drink now instead of taking a super duper dutch pill that knocks me on my ass for the night.  Just means i come up nice and steady and can actually function. My tolerance is average to low these days though which is why this method suits me.


----------



## HouseFever

As long as the crystals good, and as long as the pill has no other active ingredient,  then theres no difference.


----------



## Shambles

Depends how good the MDMA is in each case really. Poor quality pills are not as good as better quality powder/xtal and vice versa. I prefer xtal myself but that's probably just cos I've had far more of it than of pills. I like a good pill too. It's the 'good' bit which is key.

I've also heard plenty people claim that pills are somehow more euphoric. This is just plain silly. Some pills are godawful things and some are divine. I personally always found xtal more reliable in terms of quality but that was before I knew about things like Pill Reports, BL and test kits. At the risk of stating the obvious, MDMA is MDMA and it's the quality of the synth that is what makes the difference. That and set & setting obviously.

Also, some pills have active cuts (speed or maybe caffeine and the like) so those ones would probably have more kick than xtal or powder... not that the latter is any type of proof of quality cos you can add cut to anything.

EDIT: What House said only with extraneous words and stuff.


----------



## Inflorescence

Thank you...it's kind of what I thought really but good to know it's just not my imagination. I have a mate who will do pills every other weekend (doesn't test them-and woh that seahorse incident was not pleasurable but that was like 6 rogue pills in a batch of 80 which had us gritting our teeth and tripping hard and not in a nice way). Appreciate your thoughts. Must admit I am a do a half kinda girl then another maybe an hour later..especially if not tested....those that tripple drop can look upon that how you want  Maybe it's nice to have lowish tolerance.
So if I made up caps..crush and what 160mg? That sound fair enough?

peee esss...will always test now..I have been shown the way Thanks S


----------



## deano88

Ime I have found good pills to be longer lasting than just crystal dunno why. but I have had really good crystal too but in general my best experiences have been on pills but could just be Down to coincidence.

pills are better for raving or party's cuz of the ease of use not having to fuck about making bombs etc plus there's the novelty side to them that makes them different to other drugs as the stamp gives it an identity so easier to know if there good quality especially now you got things like  pill reports.

pills> crystal


----------



## ColtDan

Pref decent crystal... the dark brown stuff i got through 2011 was the tits


----------



## deano88

its all down to the synth of mdma whether it be pills or crystal its no difference if the pills are clean anyway. I just prefer pills as it gives it an identity and its more old skool I I just love everything old skool lol


----------



## ColtDan

All the meph i ripped up before, during and after has changed my perception on it i think.. which aint a surprise. although i am an indecisive shite with some things


----------



## mattnotrik

I think if people bosh a load of MDMA crystal they end up taking more than if they were pills? I dunno, it does make you pretty lethargic and gives you heavy legs that sometimes does not happen if your being conservative with the pills.


----------



## deano88

I hate meph thats about now but if that fluffy white pre ban stuff that stank of cats piss came around again then I'd defo be up for it! fuck these wank legal highs you get these days I prefer the good old fashioned ecstasy and speed


----------



## swampdragon

I usually opt for crystal as it tends to work out better value for money. And agreed with mattnotrik too, pure MDMA can feel a bit snug and lethargic in bigger amounts.. I think there's sometimes a speedy element to a lot of pills, so I guess it depends what you prefer.


----------



## Shambles

inflorescence said:


> So if I made up caps..crush and what 160mg? That sound fair enough?



That'd be quite a bit more than half of even one of these so-called 'superpills' in terms of dosage. Personally I'd say an 'average' dose (approximately equivalent to a 'standard' type pill) is around the 100mg mark. If you are looking to get somewhere close to the half-pill type doses you prefer then I'd suggest maybe 50-60mg or so. Give or take depending on purity. As always, it's considerably easier to take a bit more later than try to untake the extra bit you wish you hadn't included.

As a shared reference point, I'd guesstimate the red ones at 100mg or so (perhaps a little under, perhaps a smidge over but thereabouts) and the yellow and white ones at at least double that and probably a bit more. Obviously those guesstimates are just that but PIll Reports (or somewhere in this thread) should provide a more precise figure.

Enjoy


----------



## Inflorescence

Thanks all...hmm now still in a quandry. 

Also just while it's on my mind I keep reading contractdictory well actually more unclear to be honest, stuff about how many pills you would need to be caught with to be prosecuted (I do understand it's very much down to area as I suspect if you were caught with say 8 pills in a big city you may have more of a chance of convincing tyem they really were for personal usage..where as again I realise it depends on copper's discretion/slow arrest day etc etc).
 Where as in some provincial parts of the UK they I think would be more inclined to do you for the aforementioned reasons. Anyone have any links for this kind of info and pill amounts vs. grammes of MDMA.

 I am not dealing and it would be for personal use..not that I do drugs or owt..


----------



## mattnotrik

Warning on some new white facebooks with 

200mg caffiene
77mg MDMA
4.1mg  Amphet

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...nungen_PDF_2014/MDMA+Amphetamin_Juli_2014.pdf


----------



## Shambles

It seems to be more or less entirely down to what the arresting officer (or duty sergeant or whoever makes these decisions) decides on as far as I can tell. One person will get off with a caution for a pocketful of pills, the next will get charged with intent for just two or three. Circumstance the person was caught in must make a big difference. If unlucky enough to be busted when clearly on the way to an event where lots of people will be taking pills you have the 'excuse' (well, reason) that you have a few cos that's for the whole night and you don't want to buy off shady dealers inside... on the other hand it could be interpreted as taking a few extra to sell on. In my experience most police have a reasonably good sense of when somebody is taking the piss and when somebody just got unlucky. Of those I know of who have been charged with intent the intent was pretty bloody obvious cos they'd have way, way more than any one person could conceivably use themselves in a night on them and generally a wad of notes too. I don't know of anybody myself who's been convicted of intent when they truly had no intent but it surely does happen.

As ever, bit of discretion goes a long way. If you're not acting all  or constantly taking phone calls and rushing hither and yon and fiddling with your pockets and counting money and such foolishness there's no reason for anybody to expect you to be worth bothering to search when there's generally plenty of peeps around who seem a better bet. Ultimately, you are not dealing and have no intention to and that's generally pretty obvious to all but the most overkeen new recruit babyplods and their elders soon take them aside for a few lessons in community policing.

Also worth mentioning that charges don't necessarily stay the same through the whole process when things do go tits up. I've been charged with intent several times (for piffling (truly piffling) amounts of heroin and crack which were clearly for personal use) but it's always been dropped to simple possession if it got to court cos there was never any real evidence of dealing cos I never was whenever I got busted. A wee bit of faith in the system working as it should isn't always so far off the mark.


----------



## HouseFever

inflorescence said:


> that seahorse incident was not pleasurable but that was like 6 rogue pills in a batch of 80 which had us gritting our teeth and tripping hard and not in a nice way)



What Seahorse incident? Ive never heard of Seahorse pills latley, do you have any left to take a photo?


----------



## oscthebooklad

i like pills more because when you and your mate both drop the same one it feels like you are on the same journey. MDMA crystal has less of a romance about it imo, don't really know why.


----------



## Shambles

Think you may be on to something there. Something I've noticed particularly at house parties and smaller gatherings where most folks are using the same batch of pills and often drop around the same time. There is something a bit special about a goodly group of people all in s broadly similar place at the same time. Then again, can do the exact same thing with xtal if you so choose and works much the same.


----------



## deano88

Since when was mdma called xtal? lol. good to know about the police with pills as I always wondered this too cuz when I go to raves I usually take quite a few and worry I might get done for dealing which I ain't cuz I have trouble trusting anyone anyway. I seem to have a knack of talking my way out of things tho nearly been searched a few times this year but talked my way out of it fuck knows how cuzbi always been off my tits but think they can tell I'm there not to cause any trouble abd just enjoying myself, only a matter of time tho


----------



## HouseFever

deano88 said:


> Since when was mdma called xtal?



It's just an abreveation for crystal.


----------



## ColtDan

Aphex Twin - Xtal


----------



## erbaviva_girls

still no report on the pills +/- ??? (plus min)

I would like to take a few, but I fear they are weak, my tolerance is very high


----------



## HouseFever

They have been lab tested over 200mg as far as I'm aware. Definitely strong.


----------



## ScotchMist

It's an abbreviation of crystal, a proper legit dictionary type one, so, id say for a very long time for those who choose to use that kinda lingo... 

Tend to see it referred more to LSD than MD in my experience.. dunno why 

Ninja'd alot...


----------



## deano88

ScotchMist said:


> It's an abbreviation of crystal, a proper legit dictionary type one, so, id say for a very long time for those who choose to use that kinda lingo...
> 
> Tend to see it referred more to LSD than MD in my experience.. dunno why
> 
> Ninja'd alot...



furry muff


----------



## Inflorescence

HouseFever said:


> What Seahorse incident? Ive never heard of Seahorse pills latley, do you have any left to take a photo?




Aghh thought I had bored everyone to tears with that tale...It was a couple of months ago. A friend in London had stocked up for personal use (as it seems she has problems getting them..not anything else weirdly).I was gifted a couple and had very enjoyable time with them one night. She even as a veteran of 22 odd years and a regular user had warned me she found them VERY strong and had almost 'lost it in a club' over that period on one one night. So I erred on side of major caution (well obvs not that much as had no tester kits in but she had had ALOT of them with nothing unusual to report with the exception of that one night-I hasten to add she does shed loads of coke with pills and drinks like a fish..hmm).

Any way I did both over a long night at home alone but in halves spaced out..found them quite lovely.

Then a few months ago we did the same and it was fucking horrible, moody..felt ill, tripping in a cold anxcious way and was just unpleasant..felt quite sick and comedown was unpleasant. I hasten to add a small amout of coke had been taken prior and maybe 2 beers. I did post here asking about them..I also trawled PR and other places..was only able to find the same press from many years ago in pink..these were burgundy/dark red.

Learnt my lesson have tested all pills since. She however never learns...


----------



## deano88

coke on its own if decent can give quite a bad comedown imo mixed with mdma
it's gonna be worse


----------



## Septonn

erbaviva_girls said:


> still no report on the pills +/- ??? (plus min)
> 
> I would like to take a few, but I fear they are weak, my tolerance is very high





> I haven't, but the first test reports here in NL put them at ~175mg clean.



Still not a lot of reports going round, but seeing as the initial reports come from trusted test centers this should be about right


----------



## oscthebooklad

good pills in holland ATM?


----------



## matt<3ketamine

inflorescence said:


> Aghh thought I had bored everyone to tears with that tale...It was a couple of months ago. A friend in London had stocked up for personal use (as it seems she has problems getting them..not anything else weirdly).I was gifted a couple and had very enjoyable time with them one night. She even as a veteran of 22 odd years and a regular user had warned me she found them VERY strong and had almost 'lost it in a club' over that period on one one night. So I erred on side of major caution (well obvs not that much as had no tester kits in but she had had ALOT of them with nothing unusual to report with the exception of that one night-I hasten to add she does shed loads of coke with pills and drinks like a fish..hmm).
> 
> Any way I did both over a long night at home alone but in halves spaced out..found them quite lovely.
> 
> Then a few months ago we did the same and it was fucking horrible, moody..felt ill, tripping in a cold anxcious way and was just unpleasant..felt quite sick and comedown was unpleasant. I hasten to add a small amout of coke had been taken prior and maybe 2 beers. I did post here asking about them..I also trawled PR and other places..was only able to find the same press from many years ago in pink..these were burgundy/dark red.
> 
> Learnt my lesson have tested all pills since. She however never learns...




did they look like these? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



these were about NI for a good few months a few years ago then were replaced by blue ladies


----------



## bogman

results for july from checkit http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0714.pdf


----------



## pothole

Been window shopping on *a TOR site* and some of the adverts are ridiculous.  Nintendo all stars 170 mg, complete bullshit I would rate them around 100 mg.  Seems every pill is 200mg plus on there but when the lab results come out from saferparty.ch and checkyourdrugs most pills are nowhere near 200mg.


----------



## deano88

pothole said:


> Been window shopping on *a TOR site* and some of the adverts are ridiculous.  Nintendo all stars 170 mg, complete bullshit I would rate them around 100 mg.  Seems every pill is 200mg plus on there but when the lab results come out from saferparty.ch and checkyourdrugs most pills are nowhere near 200mg.



shocking new discovery "dealers exaggerate strength of their drugs" shock horror


----------



## Chatative

Yeah who would of known deano. :D



pothole said:


> Been window shopping on *a TOR site* and some of the adverts are ridiculous.  Nintendo all stars 170 mg, complete bullshit I would rate them around 100 mg.  Seems every pill is 200mg plus on there but when the lab results come out from saferparty.ch and checkyourdrugs most pills are nowhere near 200mg.



Nintendo Allstars are decent pills.... ~120-140mg. Pretty sure someone had one tested & it came back at 135mg. I almost had a proper roll on them a while back, but they tapered off after like an hour. I think there is meant to be some variation amongst them but I can't attest to that.

I'm perfect happy with anything around 120-150mg. I wouldn't want one of these 200mg pills.


----------



## bogman

some information here from Saferparty.ch http://www.saferparty.ch/aktuelles.html on whats mixed in with Speed, Coke and Pills


----------



## Inflorescence

matt<3ketamine said:


> did they look like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were about NI for a good few months a few years ago then were replaced by blue ladies



Look bang on the same..some were fine out of btch of 80 and welll..some weren't,.


----------



## matt<3ketamine

red/pink ferarris they were called over here



pothole said:


> Been window shopping on *a TOR site* and some of the adverts are ridiculous.  Nintendo all stars 170 mg, complete bullshit I would rate them around 100 mg.  Seems every pill is 200mg plus on there but when the lab results come out from saferparty.ch and checkyourdrugs most pills are nowhere near 200mg.



happens worse with acid, look at the acid thread and most people are saying they take 600ug etc and are typing away on here (no harm to anyone meant by this btw)


----------



## Shambles

Agreed. Plenty peeps in for one helluva shock if they're ever fortunate enough to find somebody who isn't bullshitting about their doses 8(


----------



## spudgun

Am I the only one who's never had any hint of the dose I'm receiving, if any (call me reckless)? 100 mg might make you ecstatic on some days, when on others it won't touch the sides. I reckon the way forward is getting more than enough to get you where you want to be, and keeping / selling the rest.


----------



## Shambles

That would be where Set & Setting comes in. It has a massive effect - far more so on psyches than on stuff like MDMA but even with the latter it makes a big difference. I never used to know my doses but then xtal became much easier to get and I/somebody else was busted with batches often enough that you could work it out from the GC/MS reports. I believe Pill Reports has a similar service only without the criminal conviction these days.

As far as acid goes, I was a lucky boy for a while so did know how much I was taking each time. Gives a decent idea of what any given dose is like afterwards - albeit not foolproof, it's in the general vicinity I suspect.


----------



## afctu

Anyone tried red/white ice creams or yellow rolls royces? Sold as 150mg and 180mg respectively, from 2 different sources.


----------



## smik2

afctu said:


> Anyone tried red/white ice creams or yellow rolls royces? Sold as 150mg and 180mg respectively, from 2 different sources.


Ice creams are alright, don't know if they're even as strong as 150 though. Not really worth the £10 that people seem to sell them for locally.


----------



## swedger77

2 of my pals who can handle their pills were totally floored by red wifi's.

Be warned i ve never seen this pair even slightly looking fucked before. - Both of them were chewing their faces off.

Id guess > 200mg at least.


----------



## Septonn

Yeah the wifis were strong alright. Took them about a month ago and was smashed-loved them though


----------



## SilentRoller

> red wifi's.



Do you mean orange wi-fi's mate? Or is there another variant of the press about?


----------



## swedger77

SilentRoller said:


> Do you mean orange wi-fi's mate? Or is there another variant of the press about?



Yeah orange - dunno why i said RED!


----------



## ColtDan

Might be having a go on some nintendo allstars later


----------



## breakcorefiend

Had some of the best mdma in years this weekend, was absolutely blown away by it!

150mg bombs had us floored in the best possible way!


----------



## PlayHard

i wouldn't bother colt, there very hit n miss imo


----------



## ColtDan

PlayHard said:


> i wouldn't bother colt, there very hit n miss imo



Are they? how come? got given 2 off somebody i trust, he said they made him quite trippy.. am used to trippy-ness off pills.. but if theres other dodgy-ness im leaving them alone


----------



## Greenstar420

Anyone have a chance to try to Blue Barclays?  What did you think of them? I heard they are a pretty strong pill,  just hoping to hear a few more reviews...... Thanks BL!


----------



## headfuck123

any word on the green shamrocks? from the same pressers as the chuppas i believe.


----------



## Grassman

ColtDan said:


> Might be having a go on some nintendo allstars later



I've had em loads of times and always thought they were really good, although it was a while ago and they might have changed. Did you go for it?


----------



## dee_dee

The blue Nintendos are ok.  Just dont go into it believing there 200mg pills and you should be fine.  About 120mgs is more accurate, have been around West and South West London for some time now I think.  Ive met a few people who have tried them and like them, the only negative ive heard about them is the people that can get stronger and better but other than that there ok I guess...

.


----------



## Grassman

The proper nintendo allstars aren't blue, they are multicoloured (none blue) with varying stamps on them. Some say allstars on the back, others say nintendo. I think you are referring to different pills.


----------



## dee_dee

Ok im reffering to the the newer ones on pill reports, the marios, not the multicoloured ones that have been around forever.  These have a breakline on the back and ive only ever seen them in blue.  they are nice pills in there own right just not 200mg nice lol.  White crystals clearly visbile without breaking.  Just never pay silly prices for them because they aint worth silly prices...


----------



## afctu

Right, got a G of MD and some 15mg 2cb tabs. Anyone got any dosage recommendations for this combo? never tried 2cb. fairly experienced with MD (but little tolerance at the moment)


----------



## PlayHard

I found the multi coloured nintendo allstar's to be hit & miss, enjoyed them the first time i had them then after that they didnt get me t where i wanted to be. even after a few they lacked, i think the other nintendos mentioned may be these http://pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33641


----------



## joe90

Take as much md as u want over x amount of hours then take one 2cb tab and enjoy then go to bed = perfect


----------



## Shambles

It's a bit of a personal thing really - what one person likes the next might loathe. For me I would take my 'normal' dose of both but it's not like I'm unfamiliar with either. The main thing I notice is that 2C-B can add quite a bit to feeling kinda hot so have cooling things and fluids on hand. For a first time - and with no prior 2C-B experience - I'd recommend not combining them at all frankly. If you really want to no more than the one 2C-B tab and perhaps half your normal MDMA dose? It really is hard to suggest anything other than trying 2C-B on its own first in a situation like that to be honest though. 2C-B is euphoric as hell so doesn't need MDMA to keep it on the perky and cheerful side.

EDIT: Good point, Joe. There is a particular synergy between the end of an MDMA session and 2C-B to pick it up again. That would be a better option than a straight-up double drop type combo if you really must combine them first time. As he says, wait until the MDMA is tailing off and drop a 2C-B tab and wait for the pretty things.


----------



## StreetHalo91

breakcorefiend said:


> Had some of the best mdma in years this weekend, was absolutely blown away by it!
> 
> 150mg bombs had us floored in the best possible way!


Looks beautiful man, whereabouts you from?


----------



## afctu

Shambles said:


> It's a bit of a personal thing really - what one person likes the next might loathe. For me I would take my 'normal' dose of both but it's not like I'm unfamiliar with either. The main thing I notice is that 2C-B can add quite a bit to feeling kinda hot so have cooling things and fluids on hand. For a first time - and with no prior 2C-B experience - I'd recommend not combining them at all frankly. If you really want to no more than the one 2C-B tab and perhaps half your normal MDMA dose? It really is hard to suggest anything other than trying 2C-B on its own first in a situation like that to be honest though. 2C-B is euphoric as hell so doesn't need MDMA to keep it on the perky and cheerful side.
> 
> EDIT: Good point, Joe. There is a particular synergy between the end of an MDMA session and 2C-B to pick it up again. That would be a better option than a straight-up double drop type combo if you really must combine them first time. As he says, wait until the MDMA is tailing off and drop a 2C-B tab and wait for the pretty things.



Cheers Shambles (and Joe)

I dropped about (eyeballed) 150mg MD at half 11//  and im still going along nicely. Just hoovered up a little 50mg bump to keep things on top. Might drop one of those 2cb tabs in an hour or so when in coming down of the MD
u


----------



## ColtDan

Grassman said:


> I've had em loads of times and always thought they were really good, although it was a while ago and they might have changed. Did you go for it?



Yeah mate went for it, me and my friend ended up eye wobbling, eye rolling spangly nutted, stronger than i thought they were gonna be. quite a sicky comeup which i very rarely yet


----------



## Grassman

It's weird. I found them strong too, but others call them hit and miss. Maybe there are multiple batches out there...


----------



## Sprodo

I did 2cb (15mg pill) for the first time last week at a festival.

Did a gold bar pill in halves, then did the 2cb about 3.5 hours after the first half. Kept me going for about 7 hours in total. Did find 2cb quite odd on the whole


----------



## afctu

Well I dropped the 2cb about 7 hours after the MD, on the comedown, and fell asleep 30 mins later and didn't wake up til 10pm tonight. I've either got duds or somehow slept through it all :/


----------



## tolo

picked up yellow/green grenades at an afterparty in Dublin at the weekend!! Done one of them whole and was fairly fucked off it!! found a dutch report from last year , the pill looks similar to the one in the report! Anybody came accross them? Hadn't heard of them until the weekend!! The blue grenades seem to be flooding Dublin, the new ghosts!!


----------



## PlayHard

tolo said:


> picked up yellow/green grenades at an afterparty in Dublin at the weekend!! Done one of them whole and was fairly fucked off it!! found a dutch report from last year , the pill looks similar to the one in the report! Anybody came accross them? Hadn't heard of them until the weekend!! The blue grenades seem to be flooding Dublin, the new ghosts!!



yes these are a new batch though, few reports on PR. blue / green / yellow 1s


----------



## afctu

Ok I need to make a decision as some festivals are fast approaching. I have a choice of Nintendo Allstars (cheapest option), Yellow Rolls Royce (next cheapest), Ice Creams(mid price), Gold Bars(mid price) and Barclays (bit pricey). Haven't tried any of them. Any recommendations?


----------



## ColtDan

Tried Nintendo Allstars a few days ago... highly recommend them. not sure about the others, although heard Gold Bars are nice


----------



## BlueBull

^ & ^^
Yeah the gold bars are insane. Probably a good bit stronger than the nintendo all stars. Highly recommended as well  Out of all the ones you listed I would go for the gold bars without a doubt. Not just because they are (I think) the strongest of the one you listed but also because they are the most well-known


----------



## Sprodo

Gold bars. I took 1 in halves, about 45mins apart and had a lovely time at a festival. Was just perfect, very friendly on em


----------



## oscthebooklad

gold bars made me comeup for like 2 hours and then chunder everywhere. maybe its because i have been off the gear for a while, i'm sure its not the pills because i hear great things but im never like that off swedgers. party flock crew i think. very strong

i rate the all stars more, personally.


----------



## afctu

Gold bars it is then. %)

I've got no problem with all stars being lower dosed but some reports have said they can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## oscthebooklad

some reports are hit and miss


----------



## BlueBull

Just make sure it's these ones and that they are, of course, tested with a testkit :D


----------



## smik2

Anyone tried Warner Brothers? Good reports on PR but just wanted to check in here too.


----------



## afctu

BlueBull said:


> Just make sure it's these ones and that they are, of course, tested with a testkit :D



Yep those are the ones. Theres a new batch out apparently, even better pressed


----------



## afctu

smik2 said:


> Anyone tried Warner Brothers? Good reports on PR but just wanted to check in here too.



Haven't tried them, but haven't read a bad report about them. Theres blue ones now which im guessing are replacing the yellow. approx. 200mg


----------



## hadoop

afctu said:


> Ok I need to make a decision as some festivals are fast approaching. I have a choice of Nintendo Allstars (cheapest option), Yellow Rolls Royce (next cheapest), Ice Creams(mid price), Gold Bars(mid price) and Barclays (bit pricey). Haven't tried any of them. Any recommendations?



There is probably a reason why the Barclay's cost that bit more, when I got mine there are many MD crystals to be seen all over them and there is a real strong smell from them which I haven't got from pills in a while (since the blue defqons of 2012). These beans look to be super, with a med tolerance I think one will be nuts Take it handy is the message.

Check the high res photo

https://anonfiles.com/file/469a9c8689820fd08793bd88f6189dad

Waiting to try the Warner Brother 2.0 and the Gold Bars, be surprised if they are more packed that these.


----------



## mictea

looks like mda


----------



## mictea

StreetHalo91 said:


> Looks beautiful man, whereabouts you from?


looks like mda in that bag


----------



## afctu

Yum. Bring on the festivals %)


----------



## Grassman

I went to a rave yesterday, had 1 nintendo allstar and 2 Chupa Chups. The allstar was good, quite strong. The chupas were a bit weaker, but much nicer mdma in my opinion. Both good pills. I actually prefer them both to the mega strong dutch ones.


----------



## Botarate

Hi! i'm new here. english is not my  native language so sorry for the mistakes...

has anyone heard anything about pink grenade? (supposedly glow in UV light)




(click image to enlarge.)


Some people talk about +200mg, other about 160mg, other about 180mg.... 8(

thanks.


----------



## chojek

I enjoyed the Gold Bars at Tomorrowland, they were nice but definitely not as good as I thought they would be. Something was missing. Another 5 of my Australian friends who tried the Gold Bars and Dominos shared the same sentiments. We all preferred the Blue Ghosts and other sorts of MDMA that most likely originated from the UK.

I'm also a bit of a novice and the first pill I tried this year after an 8 month break was a Blue Superman and I just couldn't believe how underwhelming it was. A few days later I had just 1 Blue Ghost and it felt like proper ecstasy again.

Now I haven't taken many pills before, but the Pink Love Hearts from Ibiza last year, the Blue Ghosts, the Crystal MDMA from Ibiza, and the White Hearts in Oz from a few years back are the only ones I have taken, and they were all so magical. Two Blue Ghosts gives me such an intense rush, huge surge of euphoria, an out of control chattering jaw that just feels incredible, empathy, love, body highs, sense of touch, energy, chatty, and just so much more. The Dutch stuff kind of feels like a cheap imitation despite being dosed so highly. It's just so mellow and mongy, no real love or empathy, whereas the other pills I've had make me realise exactly why MDMA warrants the name ecstasy.


----------



## ColtDan

Know the feeling, there definitely feels like a difference in quality of MD that goes around, although certain people on here seem to disagree

That love lacking mongy-ness you said about ive been getting from alot of batches of crystal MD that seem to be around now, given up on it


----------



## chojek

I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels like this.


----------



## PlayHard

Botarate said:


> Hi! i'm new here. english is not my  native language so sorry for the mistakes...
> 
> has anyone heard anything about pink grenade? (supposedly glow in UV light)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click image to enlarge.)
> 
> 
> Some people talk about +200mg, other about 160mg, other about 180mg.... 8(
> 
> thanks.



pretty much all of the grenades have been 140mg-170mg what ive seen test wise anyway


----------



## letherman

chojek said:


> Two Blue Ghosts gives me such an intense rush, huge surge of euphoria, an out of control chattering jaw that just feels incredible, empathy, love, body highs, sense of touch, energy, chatty, and just so much more. The Dutch stuff kind of feels like a cheap imitation despite being dosed so highly. It's just so mellow and mongy, no real love or empathy, whereas the other pills I've had make me realise exactly why MDMA warrants the name ecstasy.




I totally agree with you.  A lot of people who I know took Yellow Lions said they just think something is not right, but they tested well.  Earlier Blue Ghosts were a much more euphoric than the last batch I tried (I still have some from October last year).

I like your description because up until now was "feeling hollow", especially afterwards was the best way I had to describe it, but MDNA Crystal/Powder also does this to me, so maybe its the other way around?


----------



## chivers

Had some chuppa chups over the weekend, long come up to full effect, actually bang on 2 hours but was real nice. Took another half and was flying then around 4am half an audermars. My jaw didn't stop chattering for about 5 hours lol.


----------



## letherman

The chuppa's I had about a month ago were hard coated and broke cleanly (had to bite them) and I put my long comeup to being so hard pressed and taking longer to digest, especially after trying some green xbox's another night - hard coated but crumbled when broke (with hands) and a much quicker comeup (I ended up taking about 1/3 each time one these because of how they broke)....

Or it could've been just the surroundings I was in and the mates with me.


----------



## chojek

letherman said:


> I totally agree with you.  A lot of people who I know took Yellow Lions said they just think something is not right, but they tested well.  Earlier Blue Ghosts were a much more euphoric than the last batch I tried (I still have some from October last year).
> 
> I like your description because up until now was "feeling hollow", especially afterwards was the best way I had to describe it, but MDNA Crystal/Powder also does this to me, so maybe its the other way around?


Yeah I thought it might have been because the Ghosts are a year old now that they have lost some of the kick they had last year, not that it's a new batch. This makes sense now. I had the Blue Ghosts last year in Ibiza on my final night, so my tolerance was much higher than what is was when I had them this year, but I got way more euphoria from them last year. Everyone also seemed to think they had speed in them last year because of how intense the rush was. Double dropping them last year was by far the best drug experience I've ever had, and this was with elevated tolerance. To my surprise, the Blud Ghosts felt less intense this year, more like a cleaner lovey-dovey high. They're still the best pill I've had this year, but they were definitely more intense last year.

I also have to add that the comedowns from the Gold Bars left me feeling extremely hollow, and the comedown from the one Blue Superman after an 8 month break was the worst I've ever had, and I even had nightmares/ heard voices in my sleep afterwards. 

So from now on, I'm going read further reviews on pills before trying them, as I now firmly believe not all MDMA was created equal.


----------



## afctu

chojek said:


> I enjoyed the Gold Bars at Tomorrowland, they were nice but definitely not as good as I thought they would be. Something was missing. Another 5 of my Australian friends who tried the Gold Bars and Dominos shared the same sentiments. We all preferred the Blue Ghosts and other sorts of MDMA that most likely originated from the UK.
> 
> I'm also a bit of a novice and the first pill I tried this year after an 8 month break was a Blue Superman and I just couldn't believe how underwhelming it was. A few days later I had just 1 Blue Ghost and it felt like proper ecstasy again.
> 
> Now I haven't taken many pills before, but the Pink Love Hearts from Ibiza last year, the Blue Ghosts, the Crystal MDMA from Ibiza, and the White Hearts in Oz from a few years back are the only ones I have taken, and they were all so magical. Two Blue Ghosts gives me such an intense rush, huge surge of euphoria, an out of control chattering jaw that just feels incredible, empathy, love, body highs, sense of touch, energy, chatty, and just so much more. The Dutch stuff kind of feels like a cheap imitation despite being dosed so highly. It's just so mellow and mongy, no real love or empathy, whereas the other pills I've had make me realise exactly why MDMA warrants the name ecstasy.



Well this post has just killed my excitement a little for this weekend. (EDIT: and your post above)  Surely MDMA is MDMA and that's that? These Gold bars better be banging...I haven't heard a bad report about them until now.


----------



## chojek

letherman said:


> The chuppa's I had about a month ago were hard coated and broke cleanly (had to bite them) and I put my long comeup to being so hard pressed and taking longer to digest, especially after trying some green xbox's another night - hard coated but crumbled when broke (with hands) and a much quicker comeup (I ended up taking about 1/3 each time one these because of how they broke)....
> 
> Or it could've been just the surroundings I was in and the mates with me.


I have 2 friends who also reported the same long come up from the Chupa Chups. It took them about 1.5 hours to come up.

Also, how would you rate the quality of the mdma in the Chups Chups vs that of the Ghosts? And is the MD in the Xbox pills any good?


----------



## chojek

afctu said:


> Well this post has just killed my excitement a little for this weekend. (EDIT: and your post above)  Surely MDMA is MDMA and that's that? These Gold bars better be banging...I haven't heard a bad report about them until now.


Don't worry, you'll still have a ton of fun on them, I know I did. They're good, just not magical. They also taste different to the awesome crystal I had in Ibiza. The crystal in Ibiza left me wanting to throw up, but the Gold Bars were much easier to eat.


----------



## afctu

chojek said:


> Don't worry, you'll still have a ton of fun on them, I know I did. They're good, just not magical. They also taste different to the awesome crystal I had in Ibiza. The crystal in Ibiza left me wanting to throw up, but the Gold Bars were much easier to eat.



Ive got some crystal as back up too. Tested it out last week- bombed 150mg and hoofed a line of it during the peak - the drip got me so close to vomiting it was ridiculous. Rank taste. Good stuff though.

Anyway...All of these strong dutch pills have been lab tested as clean MDMA with no other active ingredients. I don't understand how there could be different types of MDMA with differing effects. I'm no expert but MDMA is MDMA as far as im concerned. Maybe the uk pills you talk of have something else added? Or have they all labtested clean aswell? Fuck knows whats going on.


----------



## BlueBull

^
That has been a long-standing debate. If we would get into that this thread would reach 50 pages easily I think  I've been rolling for close to 10 years and am convinced of the "MDMA is MDMA" notion, but I won't elaborate here

On-topic: I don't think you're going to need a back up when you have gold bars, not at all


----------



## chojek

afctu said:


> Ive got some crystal as back up too. Tested it out last week- bombed 150mg and hoofed a line of it during the peak - the drip got me so close to vomiting it was ridiculous. Rank taste. Good stuff though.
> 
> Anyway...All of these strong dutch pills have been lab tested as clean MDMA with no other active ingredients. I don't understand how there could be different types of MDMA with differing effects. I'm no expert but MDMA is MDMA as far as im concerned. Maybe the uk pills you talk of have something else added? Or have they all labtested clean aswell? Fuck knows whats going on.


I kind of enjoy the rank taste as I know it's good for me haha. 

Yeah the Gold Bars are definitely clean, no worries there, just too mellow for me and some others that I know or spoke to. A full one hits the spot pretty well though.  I think most of the pills I've had come back as clean mdma, but there's been a definite difference between all of them. The only time there isn't a difference is when I've taken the same pill multiple times I essentially get the same feeling despite tolerance, so I think there's a definite difference in the quality of mdma.


----------



## afctu

chojek said:


> I kind of enjoy the rank taste as I know it's good for me haha.
> 
> Yeah the Gold Bars are definitely clean, no worries there, just too mellow for me and some others that I know or spoke to. A full one hits the spot pretty well though.  I think most of the pills I've had come back as clean mdma, but there's been a definite difference between all of them. The only time there isn't a difference is when I've taken the same pill multiple times I essentially get the same feeling despite tolerance, so I think there's a definite difference in the quality of mdma.



200mg but mellow? Sounds strange. Ill report back with my findings next week.


----------



## letherman

chojek said:


> how would you rate the quality of the mdma in the Chups Chups vs that of the Ghosts? And is the MD in the Xbox pills any good?



I havn't had ghosts recently so can only compare with last years.  Ghosts and Chuppas reacted in roughly the same speed during tests, so I'd call them similar strength pill imho but a longer comeup on the chuppas (both taken in halves).  The X-box (green) reacted a bit quicker and the comeup was a lot quicker and more intense (even though it was 1/3 of a pill).

All were tested with Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke and Simon's/Buffer, but that was the pills I got!


----------



## chojek

letherman said:


> I havn't had ghosts recently so can only compare with last years.  Ghosts and Chuppas reacted in roughly the same speed during tests, so I'd call them similar strength pill imho but a longer comeup on the chuppas (both taken in halves).  The X-box (green) reacted a bit quicker and the comeup was a lot quicker and more intense (even though it was 1/3 of a pill).
> 
> All were tested with Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke and Simon's/Buffer, but that was the pills I got!


Well that settles it, looks line I'll be seeking out X-boxes this September. :D


----------



## chojek

afctu said:


> 200mg but mellow? Sounds strange. Ill report back with my findings next week.


So did I. A ton of mates and others I know also couldn't believe how mellow they were. I'll be eager to see what you feel. 


 Day 1: I took 3/5 and then the rest an hour later and it was really mellow. A friend who had mdma for the first time that day just sat on the hill, he didn't move a single muscle. He only had half though. He's only ever done drugs just one time before this, and it was coke for nye. He said the coke was way more intense and rushy. He loved feeling mellow though.  Not a single I love you was said by him, no hugs, nothing. Your first time should be the best, I'm actually disappointed for him. Maybe he's just an emotionless prick? I don't know. 


Day 2: full one, different group, a lot more intense and fun even though my tolerance must have been through the roof. In fact I really enjoyed it today. I think I need a strong initial dose to catch the wave. However, it still felt like it was lacking something. 

I don't know what to make of it all anymore.


----------



## BlueBull

^ 
Remember that the first dose you take determines for the most part how intense your roll is going to be. Added doses after that mostly extend the roll but do not intensify it by a lot. So in taking 3/5 you did about 120mg starting dose and the rest added later on. This caused your roll to be rather mellow I think, not the strength of the pills

Day two I think was lacking because you already did 200mg on day one. Back to back days are almost always a disappointment on the second day, more so if you took a big dose on the first. Just trying to point to some other possible causes for your experience. Every personal experience I had with the gold bars (me and about 15 people in my close circle of friends) and every report on them are absolutely shining, so that got me wondering what could have caused your experience

Indeed eager to hear what afctu has to say after having used them


----------



## ColtDan

chojek said:


> I don't know what to make of it all anymore.



Me neither tbh

Did you ever try mephedrone when it was legal?


----------



## chojek

BlueBull said:


> ^
> Remember that the first dose you take determines for the most part how intense your roll is going to be. Added doses after that mostly extend the roll but do not intensify it by a lot. So in taking 3/5 you did about 120mg starting dose and the rest added later on. This caused your roll to be rather mellow I think, not the strength of the pills
> 
> Day two I think was lacking because you already did 200mg on day one. Back to back days are almost always a disappointment on the second day, more so if you took a big dose on the first. Just trying to point to some other possible causes for your experience. Every personal experience I had with the gold bars (me and about 15 people in my close circle of friends) and every report on them are absolutely shining, so that got me wondering what could have caused your experience
> 
> Indeed eager to hear what afctu has to say after having used them


Yeah I was actually surprised at how much more fun I had on the second day, but obviously the initial dose dictates the roll. Full ones from now on for me, lesson learnt. I preferred the company I was with on the 2nd day as well, which might play a role. 

I'll be going to Armin Only in Amsterdam in December, and I'll be taking a 2 month break before this, so I'll be in a better position to test the Dutch stuff then.


----------



## chojek

ColtDan said:


> Me neither tbh
> 
> Did you ever try mephedrone when it was legal?


Na I haven't, I think the legal meph days were before I even had my first pill.


----------



## oscthebooklad

BlueBull said:


> ^
> That has been a long-standing debate. If we would get into that this thread would reach 50 pages easily I think  I've been rolling for close to 10 years and am convinced of the "MDMA is MDMA" notion, but I won't elaborate here
> 
> On-topic: I don't think you're going to need a back up when you have gold bars, not at all


'rolling close to 10 years' means nothing. You have been wrong and delusional for close to 10 years. Saying MDMA is MDMA is like saying petrol is petrol. Different ways of production of fractional distillation results in an entirely different product relative to the stage of extraction. Different petrols suit different engines. Sorry bad analogy maybe but u get the point


----------



## afctu

oscthebooklad said:


> 'rolling close to 10 years' means nothing. You have been wrong and delusional for close to 10 years. Saying MDMA is MDMA is like saying petrol is petrol. Different ways of production of fractional distillation results in an entirely different product relative to the stage of extraction. Different petrols suit different engines. Sorry bad analogy maybe but u get the point



so which pills knocking around at the moment would you say consist of good quality proper mdma?


----------



## letherman

^^^ Whiskey is Whiskey but not all whiskeys are whisky???

But I do believe a lot is environment, personality, personal preference and the whatever is packed into the pills and their production, but as BlueBull said if its been debated to death, then lets all just agree to disagree,

I hate Marmite..., but if you like the old ghosts and take them in halves then I'll tell you what I like


----------



## oscthebooklad

afctu said:


> so which pills knocking around at the moment would you say consist of good quality proper mdma?



I can't really speak that much for pills but gold bars pack alot for the punch compared to a pure crystal experience. 

Yes this argument has been done to death so should be left alone. But I just don't understand how people can't comprehend a distinction between 'good' and 'bad' in such a complicated and intricate chemical synthesis process. Obviously different methods and expertise in the production / use of raw materials will = different quality of final product.


----------



## letherman

Yes, but a lot has to do with personal preference and situation also

For a strong Pill I liked the Blue Androids (but havn't seen them around in a month or 2)
Green X-Boxes are my current favourites
Chuppas and Ghosts for a quieter night and for old times sake, but I got so sick of only having ghosts and no choice that I'm putting them and a few x-boxes away for a rainy day

I havn't consumed or tested anything else so cant comment on them.


----------



## chojek

letherman said:


> Yes, but a lot has to do with personal preference and situation also
> 
> For a strong Pill I liked the Blue Androids (but havn't seen them around in a month or 2)
> Green X-Boxes are my current favourites
> Chuppas and Ghosts for a quieter night and for old times sake, but I got so sick of only having ghosts and no choice that I'm putting them and a few x-boxes away for a rainy day
> 
> I havn't consumed or tested anything else so cant comment on them.



You're really making me want to try the Green X-Boxes now. I've also heard the Blue Androids are really intense from a few people, I want them badly!!! 

To put my curious mind at ease, which would you pick if given the choice, Green X-Boxes or Blue Androids? 

And would 1 Xbox after a month off be enough? I normally have far longer rest periods, but I'm living it up this summer.


----------



## letherman

I'm taking it easy after "living it up" last summer.... oh it was fun at the time, but I learnt (and still learning) my lessons.

After a 4 month break I normally would need 2 x 1/2 of last years ghosts to have a good night, 3 if I wanted to be a bit mad, and now only doing them every 3 to 4 weeks and found the X-boxes great.  

Blue Androids I ended up taking in 2 x 1/4's, and my mates agreed they had a very "old-school" buzz to them... Got them once, promised them lots of times, but haven't seen them since the chuppa cups came out.... and havn't seen much of them about either. 

For me I'd take the Androids, especially as the max I ever needed was 1/2 a night = lasts longer = less expensive in the long run and the best buzz I've had in ages (I very rarely roll balls these days) but good luck in getting them


----------



## letherman

chojek said:


> I took 3/5 and then the rest an hour later and it was really mellow. A friend who had mdma for the first time that day just sat on the hill, he didn't move a single muscle. He only had half though. He's only ever done drugs just one time before this, and it was coke for nye. He said the coke was way more intense and rushy. He loved feeling mellow though.  Not a single I love you was said by him, no hugs, nothing. Your first time should be the best, I'm actually disappointed for him. Maybe he's just an emotionless prick? I don't know.



I know the first time I took a pill, a quarter if I remember right,  I felt like sitting down and relaxing so much, but after an hour my mates dragged me out dancing, telling me I needed to dance to get it all to go through my system...  freaked me out a bit at the time, but when I got going then the euphoria kicked in about an hour later when finally I started relaxing (but dancing) and I had a great night on a quarter... cant remember what they were but I know they were middle of the road strength at the time (2007/8?)

Always wondered if that was true, but I do know that when I was guided by my friends, telling me not to chase the high, dance and relax (me dance? and then relax???? all at the same time?) that I got so much more out of it, rather than when I was sitting / relaxing / chasing / monging on my own.


----------



## BlueBull

oscthebooklad said:


> 'rolling close to 10 years' means nothing. You have been wrong and delusional for close to 10 years. Saying MDMA is MDMA is like saying petrol is petrol. Different ways of production of fractional distillation results in an entirely different product relative to the stage of extraction. Different petrols suit different engines. Sorry bad analogy maybe but u get the point


Petrol is indeed a mixture of different compounds though, and the mixture determines what engine it is most suited for. MDMA.HCl is a single molecule, a single compound not a mixture, named MDMA because it is... MDMA. What can cause differences in perception of a substance is indeed by-products and adulterants that change the overall effects of the mixture. But that doesn't mean the MDMA itself has changed. I have experienced no difference in all the (tested) pills I consumed over the 10 years I've been rolling. I didn't mention the 10 years to boast or to add value to my point, I mentioned it to illustrate that I'm talking about a lot of pills over a long period of time. I personally have noticed no difference. It isn't as magical as my first few rolls but that is normal and happens with any drug

However I base this opinion solely on personal experience and deduction, so yeah, I could be wrong. I never said I preach the absolute truth


----------



## chivers

BlueBull said:


> ^
> Remember that the first dose you take determines for the most part how intense your roll is going to be. Added doses after that mostly extend the roll but do not intensify it by a lot. So in taking 3/5 you did about 120mg starting dose and the rest added later on. This caused your roll to be rather mellow I think, not the strength of the pills
> 
> Day two I think was lacking because you already did 200mg on day one. Back to back days are almost always a disappointment on the second day, more so if you took a big dose on the first. Just trying to point to some other possible causes for your experience. Every personal experience I had with the gold bars (me and about 15 people in my close circle of friends) and every report on them are absolutely shining, so that got me wondering what could have caused your experience
> 
> Indeed eager to hear what afctu has to say after having used them



I stand by this, i think the chuppas have an adequate dose and getting that right is critical to your experience. Yeah there hard pressed but at exactly 2 hours i was fully on it, leading to this rushes came every 10/15 mins. I had half an audermars piqute one night and had a beaming smile but not as intense rushes - down to doing a half and not the whole. I'd say the quality of mdma is ggod in chuppas, if not dominoes

At a recent festival i started with half a dominoe and didn't get the desired effect after trying them at home, i topped up with half a wifi and that was it chattering jaw non stop, mdma was in my blood stream rocketing through my body. Why i then took half a bitcoin i dont know but it did make my stomach churn and i got a bit of wind which happend when i take too much. Had to give in at 1am and go to sleep, slept straight away and woke feeling good though.


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ 11 posts in 5 years.

That's got to be a record lowest daily post count


----------



## oscthebooklad

BlueBull said:


> Petrol is indeed a mixture of different compounds though, and the mixture determines what engine it is most suited for. MDMA.HCl is a single molecule, a single compound not a mixture, named MDMA because it is... MDMA. What can cause differences in perception of a substance is indeed by-products and adulterants that change the overall effects of the mixture. But that doesn't mean the MDMA itself has changed. I have experienced no difference in all the (tested) pills I consumed over the 10 years I've been rolling. I didn't mention the 10 years to boast or to add value to my point, I mentioned it to illustrate that I'm talking about a lot of pills over a long period of time. I personally have noticed no difference. It isn't as magical as my first few rolls but that is normal and happens with any drug
> 
> However I base this opinion solely on personal experience and deduction, so yeah, I could be wrong. I never said I preach the absolute truth



yeah fair doos mate. rate that. i do somewhat agree.


----------



## headfuck123

reports of a person dying from yellow grenades at the weekend. A friend of mine died of cardiac arrest on sat night and I'm guessing the report was about him. Details are not very clear at the minute.

EDIT: On pillreports i seen it was a female who passed away from the yellow grenades so it wasn't my friend. still.. keep away from them.


----------



## BlueBull

Wow... My condolences. That is seriously awful  my heart goes out to all involved  could you keep us updated should any details become known? That way we will be able to start spreading warnings via the dodgy and dangerous pills thread and other channels of communication should the cause be dirty pills. All the best and much courage during times to come


----------



## hadoop

I can confirm that the Barclay's are a heavy hit.

Hadn't rolled in about 3 weeks; x1 pill took hold of me 40 minutes after ingesting. The roll is pretty full on, memory loss of about 45mins when it really kicked in which was about 1 hour after ingesting. Did the remaining pill in halves and they had me going for 7/8 hrs. Overall, it is a serious pill that should probably only be taking in halves. That's not to say I didn't enjoy myself.


----------



## deano88

Not checked here in a while and I'm not surprised to see the old mdma is mdma debate popping up again only now its being compared to petrol lmao. I have a little personal collection of pills that I saved for rainy days, blue androids, white dominos, youtubes but when that rainy day comes it almost kills me to see them go  

blue androids my favourite :D


----------



## letherman

headfuck123 said:


> reports of a person dying from yellow grenades at the weekend. A friend of mine died of cardiac arrest on sat night and I'm guessing the report was about him. Details are not very clear at the minute.
> 
> EDIT: On pillreports i seen it was a female who passed away from the yellow grenades so it wasn't my friend. still.. keep away from them.





			
				BlueBull;1

2527738 said:
			
		

> Wow... My condolences. That is seriously awful  my heart goes out to all involved  could you keep us updated should any details become known? That way we will be able to start spreading warnings via the dodgy and dangerous pills thread and other channels of communication should the cause be dirty pills. All the best and much courage during times to come



My condolences also.

I've seen some other website where people are panicking saying they took some at the weekend....  I know some are being tested over the next few days... as soon as I hear back I'll let people know


----------



## chojek

headfuck123 said:


> reports of a person dying from yellow grenades at the weekend. A friend of mine died of cardiac arrest on sat night and I'm guessing the report was about him. Details are not very clear at the minute.
> 
> EDIT: On pillreports i seen it was a female who passed away from the yellow grenades so it wasn't my friend. still.. keep away from them.


My condolences. If I can be a bit selfish for a sec, can you give some more details? Cardiac arrest has always scared the shit out of me, even as a10yo for some reason. I always get paranoid about my heart waiting for the come up and on the come down.

It always ends up being just a case of bad indigestion though. It's all genetic, everyone on my dad's side seems to have bad indigestion. I have no idea how to cure it though. Not a hint of heart problems in my family either, just incredible longevity and good health, but I still get terrible anxiety for some reason. I think my dad must've caused some of this anxiety as he's always anxious about his health despite there never ever being anything wrong with him. 

As soon as I'm high though all my anxieties melt, so my brain chemistry must be slightly off when I'm in a natural state I think. Thoughts? Anyone else like this?


----------



## headfuck123

All I know this far is that my friend had a seizure followed by cardiac arrest. I heard some sort of trips where involved but thats all I know (maybe n-bomes?). I assumed it could have been the yellow grenades as I seen a warning and reported death in my town over the same weekend from them but im unsure if its referring to the same situation as my friend. I also seen a link for test results with the yellow grenades and they tested straight mdma so Im not sure whats really going on.


----------



## letherman

chojek said:


> My condolences. If I can be a bit selfish for a sec, can you give some more details? Cardiac arrest has always scared the shit out of me, even as a10yo for some reason. I always get paranoid about my heart waiting for the come up and on the come down.
> 
> It always ends up just being a case of bad indigestion though. It's all genetic, everyone on my dad's side seems to have bad indigestion. I have no idea how to cure it though. Not a hint of heart problems in my family either, just incredible longevity and good health, but I still get terrible anxiety for some reason. I think my dad must've caused some of this anxiety as he's always anxious about his health despite there never ever being anything wrong with him.
> 
> As soon as I'm high though all my anxieties melt, so my brain chemistry must be slightly off when I'm in a natural state I think. Thoughts? Anyone else like this?



Hi Chojek,

I havn't had a heart attack but I do have the same sympthoms as you.   I get it when I relax (or worse when I "try" to relax).  I sometimes also get pains in my arms and tightness around my chest.   Eventually I belch and they go away.  Freaked me out so much that I have had these checked out and its pure anxiety (for me!!!).  In fact they've gotten worse since I became healthy, fit and lost a ton of weight!!!

I get anxious relaxing smoking dope (particularly lying down, but also sitting) - I put this down to the subconscious finally getting a chance to shout at me!.  I've had to learn not to bottle things up (lots of small things can be much worse than one large issue - that can be easier to deal with) and not to do drugs when I've shit on my mind.

It came to a head when I started coming up I started having palpitations, paranoia, shivers, ear-squeezing (but not popping) and my shoulders being squeezed together every 15 to 20 minutes for 4 hours with no high = which left it a bad night for me and I peeved my friends off (again too much on my mind).  I called it "intense". A week later after I had the worst panic attack of my life, where I really thought I was going to have a heart attack and it brought me  right back to the feelings of the intense comeup, but this was much worse - I knew I had to keep walking to warm up and stop the shivers, but the more I walked the worse it became, but I finally realised that I needed to control my breathing and that what I was blaming on drugs (they didnt help) was really me being shown that I need to sort those problems out.

My advice to you is to lay off drugs for a while (its a bitch I know I'm trying too), Grass doesn't help either, and in most cases can be worse, for you. do your research to put your mind at rest (I sometimes take my blood pressure/pulse if I'm smoking and get the feelings, but that'd look silly in a club!!!) I'm also learning to control my breathing and meditation (music can now make me feel like I'm high when I do this without rolling) and after a break start again staying with small doses - again why I only roll with 1/2's now and trying to keep it every 6 to 8 weeks and get the best highs of my life from very little.


----------



## chojek

letherman said:


> Hi Chojek,
> 
> I havn't had a heart attack but I do have the same sympthoms as you.   I get it when I relax (or worse when I "try" to relax).  I sometimes also get pains in my arms and tightness around my chest.   Eventually I belch and they go away.  Freaked me out so much that I have had these checked out and its pure anxiety (for me!!!).  In fact they've gotten worse since I became healthy, fit and lost a ton of weight!!!
> 
> I get anxious relaxing smoking dope (particularly lying down, but also sitting) - I put this down to the subconscious finally getting a chance to shout at me!.  I've had to learn not to bottle things up (lots of small things can be much worse than one large issue - that can be easier to deal with) and not to do drugs when I've shit on my mind.
> 
> It came to a head when I started coming up I started having palpitations, paranoia, shivers, ear-squeezing (but not popping) and my shoulders being squeezed together every 15 to 20 minutes for 4 hours with no high = which left it a bad night for me and I peeved my friends off (again too much on my mind).  I called it "intense". A week later after I had the worst panic attack of my life, where I really thought I was going to have a heart attack and it brought me  right back to the feelings of the intense comeup, but this was much worse - I knew I had to keep walking to warm up and stop the shivers, but the more I walked the worse it became, but I finally realised that I needed to control my breathing and that what I was blaming on drugs (they didnt help) was really me being shown that I need to sort those problems out.
> 
> My advice to you is to lay off drugs for a while (its a bitch I know I'm trying too), Grass doesn't help either, and in most cases can be worse, for you. do your research to put your mind at rest (I sometimes take my blood pressure/pulse if I'm smoking and get the feelings, but that'd look silly in a club!!!) I'm also learning to control my breathing and meditation (music can now make me feel like I'm high when I do this without rolling) and after a break start again staying with small doses - again why I only roll with 1/2's now and trying to keep it every 6 to 8 weeks and get the best highs of my life from very little.


Wow, you sound just like me. I've also been tested and even had my heart monitored for 24hours but no problems whatsoever. This was after I tried a steroid cycle though and for the entire 10 weeks I just kept thinking that I would get a heart attack. I was also eating a ton of food and my indigestion was through the roof. I ended up panicking at the gym one day, lost control of my breathing, all the whilst feeling extremely guilty about my steroid use and the end result was a heart palpitation, but it went away as soon as soon as the gym staff helped me with my breathing. The ambulance and hospital found no trace of any irregular heart activity. No anxiety in the ambulance or at the hospital either, but the anxiety returned once I left.


It's also always worse when I try to relax and not think about it. On my 3rd and final day at tomorrowland I had a very similar experience to your one. I got no high, felt really ashamed at the number of pills I took, had indigestion, a dry throat, so I kept thinking something bad had to happen to me. One of my mates is also anti drugs and keeps telling me something bad will happen from my use. I ended up panicking but as soon as everyone helped me fix my breathing I was fine. Listening to my music on my phone was also a huge help.

I've had my blood pressure/pulse taken since and it's extremely healthy. A friend who's never touched any drug measured it at the same time and his levels were horrible. I'm almost shocked in a good way, feel so relieved that I can push my body this hard and still be perfectly healthy. The sense of relief I got from seeing how healthy my heart rate/blood pressure is has melted away so much anxiety. I'm going to be more sensible with my use from now on though, long breaks and never again will I do back to back days. I'll also never roll with people who have negative mindsets ever again. Bottling up small issues is what I have to fix as well. I need to start opening up without the drugs. Just writing this anonymously on here is actually a big help.

Cheers for the insight letherman.


----------



## hexagram

any more opinions on gold bars? are they loved up, speedy or mongy? as strong as advertised? (200mg)

I'm hoping that half and a dab of some pretty potent crystal mixed with acid should give me the full candyflip and not overwhelm the LSD.


----------



## bogman

i tested some yellow grenades and happy with the test results, will try and send one off for lab testing

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33716#comments


----------



## headfuck123

bogman said:


> i tested some yellow grenades and happy with the test results, will try and send one off for lab testing
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33716#comments



Good work Bogman!


----------



## mattnotrik

Someone forgot to synthesize their MDA?

Piperonal 84mg Pills.

http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...n_PDF_2014/XTC_mit_Piperonal_August_2014a.pdf

Talk about cutting corners. I think Piperonal can only synth MDA.. not MDMA? Missed a trick I think.


----------



## hadoop

bogman said:


> i tested some yellow grenades and happy with the test results, will try and send one off for lab testing
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33716#comments



Hey Bogman

Just wondering where would be best to send a pill to be lab tested?

Thanks


----------



## bogman

hadoop said:


> Hey Bogman
> 
> Just wondering where would be best to send a pill to be lab tested?
> 
> Thanks



you could try here http://www.wedinos.org/ it's free but they look for a UK postcode or try here https://www.ecstasydata.org/send_sample.php

it cost $40 for a pill to be tested


----------



## hadoop

bogman said:


> you could try here http://www.wedinos.org/ it's free but they look for a UK postcode or try here https://www.ecstasydata.org/send_sample.php
> 
> it cost $40 for a pill to be tested



Thanks for a point in the right direction.

Neither of these seem to report the total contents found i.e. 140mg MDMA etc.. But maybe they do, not sure.

Do you know if http://www.checkyourdrugs.at can accept pills for lab testing via post.


----------



## Botarate

hadoop said:


> Hey Bogman
> 
> Just wondering where would be best to send a pill to be lab tested?
> 
> Thanks


you can also use http://energycontrol.org/noticias/528-international.html

cost 50€ in BTC

they quantify the pills.


----------



## hadoop

Botarate said:


> you can also use http://energycontrol.org/noticias/528-international.html
> 
> cost 50€ in BTC
> 
> they quantify the pills.



That's great. Much appreciated.


----------



## bogman

Botarate said:


> you can also use http://energycontrol.org/noticias/528-international.html
> 
> cost 50€ in BTC
> 
> they quantify the pills.



Thanks for that, didn't know they took international samples


----------



## bogman

hadoop said:


> Thanks for a point in the right direction.
> 
> Neither of these seem to report the total contents found i.e. 140mg MDMA etc.. But maybe they do, not sure.
> 
> Do you know if http://www.checkyourdrugs.at can accept pills for lab testing via post.



Neither of them give you the mg content of your pill, dont know about the other site excepting samples in the post.


----------



## mattnotrik

bogman said:


> i tested some yellow grenades and happy with the test results, will try and send one off for lab testing
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33716#comments



Theres a lab test here for the yellow grenades 104mg MDMA

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0614.pdf


----------



## bogman

mattnotrik said:


> Theres a lab test here for the yellow grenades 104mg MDMA
> 
> http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0614.pdf



different pill, the one i tested has 4 sections running down the pill while the pill lab tested has 3 sections.


----------



## Sprodo

hexagram said:


> any more opinions on gold bars? are they loved up, speedy or mongy? as strong as advertised? (200mg)
> 
> I'm hoping that half and a dab of some pretty potent crystal mixed with acid should give me the full candyflip and not overwhelm the LSD.



I took one in halves at a festival and had one of the best nights I've had in a long time. A lot of it will be setting, who I was with etc. I did take a half of something I didn't see (I know I know) as well, but was flying before that. I was proper loved up, and having a great time with randoms.

Again could be setting of course, but were fine for me!


----------



## bogman

bogman said:


> different pill, the one i tested has 4 sections running down the pill while the pill lab tested has 3 sections.[/QUOTE
> 
> edit - if you look further down there is a 2nd yellow grenade tested at 108mg and has 4 sections


----------



## letherman

headfuck123 said:


> reports of a person dying from yellow grenades at the weekend. A friend of mine died of cardiac arrest on sat night and I'm guessing the report was about him. Details are not very clear at the minute.
> 
> EDIT: On pillreports i seen it was a female who passed away from the yellow grenades so it wasn't my friend. still.. keep away from them.





headfuck123 said:


> All I know this far is that my friend had a seizure followed by cardiac arrest. I heard some sort of trips where involved but thats all I know (maybe n-bomes?). I assumed it could have been the yellow grenades as I seen a warning and reported death in my town over the same weekend from them but im unsure if its referring to the same situation as my friend. I also seen a link for test results with the yellow grenades and they tested straight mdma so Im not sure whats really going on.





bogman said:


> i tested some yellow grenades and happy with the test results, will try and send one off for lab testing
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33716#comments




I've done some research into this, backtracking the facebook warning and this is what I've discovered:



The original facebook warning and the pill report warning were posted by the same person, who is located outside of Ireland, after receiving unverified information second hand.  

It was 1 person who died, a boy and not a girl as per the pill report warning

The most accurate information on what happened is what headfuck123 posted above

Some Yellow Grenades have been tested by Bogman (see above)

There are more than one types of yellow grenade, some with 3 horizontal "bands" on the round "grip", some with 4 and both have been previously lab tested.

Another warning (this time from Turkey) has been posted in Bogsmans test results saying that he "learned it contains trace amount of PMMA".  He has been asked to provide source of this by another poster.  Looking at his other posts he does not ever seem to provide test results and rolls multiple types of pills when he rolls. 



During my research I have spoken to a number of people, including the poster from the original warning on Facebook and Pill Reports (same person) and I BELIEVE I he received the information from a "friend of a friend" of the young lad who died.  I have also spoken to and seen posts by other people who are panicking because of what was posted believing there were 2 deaths from these pills.

I hope this clarifies the situation for the present, but I have to admit that the panic caused by these unverified reports is making me very angry.  We normally give out about the media jumping to conclusions, but in this case the only coverage I can find says that police are looking into if there is a "drugs link" to his death, which is responsible reporting IMHO.


My condolences go out to the friends and family of the young lad, especially as I know these reports have been causing added anguish to some of them when they need it least.


----------



## erbaviva_girls

has anyone seen that there are two types of domino? the shape is the same but change the Dimensions, Dimensions a lot more than the other, does anyone know what is the difference? also changes the contents of mdma?


----------



## hadoop

erbaviva_girls said:


> has anyone seen that there are two types of domino? the shape is the same but change the Dimensions, Dimensions a lot more than the other, does anyone know what is the difference? also changes the contents of mdma?



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33374#comments


----------



## SilentRoller

Anyone tried the red batteries/ + - Magnets? Got a couple in for this weekend.


----------



## hexagram

got to work an a-level reseults party at a nightclub tonight, urgh gonna be full of 18 year olds who've had too many panda pops. Might drop a bean beforehand just to make my shift more interesting.

What's say BL? Should I take a gold bar before my shift? It's almost definitely a terrible idea, however I'm starting to give less of a shit, the clubs gonna be rammed so my manager might not even notice.


----------



## afctu

hexagram said:


> got to work an a-level reseults party at a nightclub tonight, urgh gonna be full of 18 year olds who've had too many panda pops. Might drop a bean beforehand just to make my shift more interesting.
> 
> What's say BL? Should I take a gold bar before my shift? It's almost definitely a terrible idea, however I'm starting to give less of a shit, the clubs gonna be rammed so my manager might not even notice.



If its a gold bar I wouldn't recommend dropping a full one before work haha. A third maybe. Looking forward to trying mine out.


----------



## HouseFever

18 yo students and a pill, does life get any better?

EDIT: I have had the gold bars and did not rate them at all, to a lot of people they are strong, so it is probably not the best idea to drop a whole, start with a half.


----------



## afctu

HouseFever said:


> 18 yo students and a pill, does life get any better?



If theyre all pissed up dickheads it could ruin the buzz a little. Or maybe you just wouldn't give a fuck if youre floating around on MD and It would make the night easier? fuck knows. worth a try though (not a full one if you've gotta work  )


----------



## Spliff Politics

hexagram said:


> got to work an a-level reseults party at a nightclub tonight, urgh gonna be full of 18 year olds who've had too many panda pops. Might drop a bean beforehand just to make my shift more interesting.
> 
> What's say BL? Should I take a gold bar before my shift? It's almost definitely a terrible idea, however I'm starting to give less of a shit, the clubs gonna be rammed so my manager might not even notice.



Eeuuurrrggh fuck that. Get yourself some ketamine and find a nice spot in the toilets to ride it out.

In a seriousness; a third or half is probably the way to go. Doing that sober sounds much much worse than doing up buzzing, getting clocked by your boss and getting the sack tbh.


----------



## SummerSerenade

What would be a good choice out of the pills currently around for me to do for my first time on MD? Bearing in mind I'm only little (5ft 4, less than 8 stone) as well as having no tolerance so I don't want anything that's going to be too overwhelming.


----------



## afctu

SummerSerenade said:


> What would be a good choice out of the pills currently around for me to do for my first time on MD? Bearing in mind I'm only little as well (5ft 4, <8 stone) as having no tolerance so I don't want anything that's going to be too overwhelming.



Go for any of these Dutch imports:

Gold Bars
Plus/Minus
Warner Bros
Bugatti

All clean MDMA, very strong around the 200mg mark. So don't drop a full one with no tolerance especially if you're only little  Take em in halves.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Pretty sure I can get gold bars or warner bros so them I guess. Not doing them until next month but was thinking about getting hold of some to have ready. Was wondering if it might be better for me to take a whole pill that's weaker in general rather than half of a strong one but I suppose it doesnt make a lot of difference thinking about it.


----------



## afctu

SummerSerenade said:


> Pretty sure I can get gold bars or warner bros so them I guess. Not doing them until next month but was thinking about getting hold of some to have ready. Was wondering if it might be better for me to take a whole pill that's weaker in general rather than half of a strong one but I suppose it doesnt make a lot of difference thinking about it.



Yeah, doesn't make a difference really. If you find that half isn't getting you where you want to be after 60-90mins, then drop the other half. Half should do the job for you though, unless you have built a massive tolerance to meph perhaps, as there is a bit of cross tolerance between the two afaik.


----------



## ColtDan

Yellow Bitcoins are apparently decent as well. A Nintendo Allstar got me nicely spangled a couple weeks ago, didnt feel massively clean though but felt good, very keen on em


----------



## hexagram

there's something about a good looking pill that just makes me want to drop it, don't get the same craving with crystal no matter how good it is. Weird.


----------



## afctu

ColtDan said:


> Yellow Bitcoins are apparently decent as well. A Nintendo Allstar got me nicely spangled a couple weeks ago, didnt feel massively clean though but felt good, very keen on em



Bitcoins aren't really about in numbers anymore I don't think. Old press.


----------



## afctu

hexagram said:


> there's something about a good looking pill that just makes me want to drop it, don't get the same craving with crystal no matter how good it is. Weird.



Same. I prefer pills, probably just the novelty factor. I also cant be arsed weighing out crystal.


----------



## SummerSerenade

afctu said:


> Yeah, doesn't make a difference really. If you find that half isn't getting you where you want to be after 60-90mins, then drop the other half. Half should do the job for you though, unless you have built a massive tolerance to meph perhaps, as there is a bit of cross tolerance between the two afaik.



Having a month off meph in between and have cut down a lot at the moment anyway so my tolerance shouldn't be too massive.

Pills do look cool, I like colourful things. I've always loved sniffing drugs, but in this case I think I'll try something new and save crystal MD for another experience.


----------



## hexagram

sniffing stuff is nice and compulsive, particularly when you have to crush up the crystals, but I find it to be a bit of a waste with MD, it's far nicer bombed.


----------



## Inflorescence

Bitcoins are the most luscious and strongest pills I have done in many a decade.I gave up for many years as they had lost their magical quality for me and I became a coke fiend instead. Now going back to the old school ways. Sorry I think I did the rest of them in circulation...blame me.

peeea esss-BUY TESTS-DO TESTS-


----------



## SummerSerenade

Inflo (or anyone else), is there any really noticeable cross tolerance between MDMA and coke? Say I stopped taking meph for the month before I'm going to do MD but kept taking coke reasonably regularly, will the coke tolerance ruin my experience of MD or not have too much effect?


----------



## afctu

SummerSerenade said:


> Inflo (or anyone else), is there any really noticeable cross tolerance between MDMA and coke? Say I stopped taking meph for the month before I'm going to do MD but kept taking coke reasonably regularly, will the coke tolerance ruin my experience of MD or not have too much effect?



It will effect your MD experience but not as much as meph (I think)

MD, coke and meph all work on the dopamine and serotonin system, amongst other things. I may be wrong here, but I think Coke works a lot more heavily on the dopamine system, and MD much more heavily on the serotonin system. Meph somewhere inbetween. If you have been caning a lot of coke, your wont get as much of a dopamine rush of the MD, but you still feel a lot of the serotonin induced effects, such as empathy, love and happiness.

Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Inflorescence

Don't do coke regularly enough to make a comment as such. Only have the odd serious binge with the bestie once in a blue moon. However doing coke directly prior to MDMA in my experience pretty negative mix....


----------



## SummerSerenade

inflorescence said:


> Don't do coke regularly enough to make a comment as such. Only have the odd serious binge with the bestie. However doing coke prior to MDMA in my experience pretty negative mix....



Ahh, you're right I know but I'm struggling enough not to do it this week so I'm sure I'll get back on it at some stage before I'm back at uni (MDMA time). Wouldn't do both at the same time though, don't know if it'd be a good mix but it doesn't sound like it would be.

And yeah af I'm pretty sure that's all right, just wanted some more personal experiences of doing it rather than how much it 'should' have an effect.


----------



## Botarate

SilentRoller said:


> Anyone tried the red batteries/ + - Magnets? Got a couple in for this weekend.



there are good one!     pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33723

Gold bar are not as stronger than they   pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33722

sorry for my english.


----------



## zzz101

what is the opinion on low-redosing doing;  5 x 20mg doses of mdma(snorted) over 4 to 6 hours.    

will get about 20% of the mdma experiance and would you get the same amount of side-effects (decreased serotonin, etc)?

i know in this case it is probaly better to do amp or a different drug, but even low-dose mdma you can still get a lot of the md's spirtual effects.

if the (100mg) oral mdma dose is too strong.


----------



## growit&smokeit

What's the state of MDMA crystal at the moment? I haven't bought any in about 2 years and was used to paying around 40 a gram, it seems to be around 25 now. Is it still good or has the quality been lowered as well.


----------



## hadoop

inflorescence said:


> Bitcoins are the most luscious and strongest pills I have done in many a decade.I gave up for many years as they had lost their magical quality for me and I became a coke fiend instead. Now going back to the old school ways. Sorry I think I did the rest of them in circulation...blame me.
> 
> peeea esss-BUY TESTS-DO TESTS-



Gone but not forgotten. Hope you stocked up well on them.


----------



## hexagram

decided against dropping the E before work, think i'll save it and the bit of crystal I have for a rave or candyflip.


----------



## growit&smokeit

^ Sounds a good decision. Can't see that ending up going well. ;-)


----------



## thewhitebuilding

growit&smokeit said:


> What's the state of MDMA crystal at the moment? I haven't bought any in about 2 years and was used to paying around 40 a gram, it seems to be around 25 now. Is it still good or has the quality been lowered as well.



Most of it is this dutch stuff that all these super pills are made from. Lacks empathy almost completely for me. But gets you high and happyish.

There's some tan stuff I might be getting that is apparently like the older stuff. Though it looks conspicuously homologous to me and not rocky enough. Like perfect gold brown sugar. Anyone seen anything sounding similar?


----------



## ColtDan

thewhitebuilding said:


> Most of it is this dutch stuff that all these super pills are made from. Lacks empathy almost completely for me. But gets you high and happyish.



Bang on, same here. and alot of crystal now. love lacking, mongy


----------



## stoopidlies

Anyone had the +/-'s ? Just picked some up. Info would be great thanks


----------



## chivers

SummerSerenade said:


> What would be a good choice out of the pills currently around for me to do for my first time on MD? Bearing in mind I'm only little (5ft 4, less than 8 stone) as well as having no tolerance so I don't want anything that's going to be too overwhelming.



I'd go for chuppa chupps or 4leaf clovers, good starting dose as a whole pill then top up with half that should serve you well


----------



## thewhitebuilding

chivers said:


> I'd go for chuppa chupps or 4leaf clovers, good starting dose as a whole pill then top up with half that should serve you well



Have you noticed these pills to be different in effect than the bigger presses? Not just in terms of dose size, but actual subjective feelings of the MD? I've seen reports of them feeling like different and MD and being more empathetic and lovey than the super massive presses? Anyone notice this?


----------



## Grassman

Yep, I've noticed it. Chupas were lovely mdma in my opinion


----------



## letherman

SummerSerenade said:


> What would be a good choice out of the pills currently around for me to do for my first time on MD? Bearing in mind I'm only little (5ft 4, less than 8 stone) as well as having no tolerance so I don't want anything that's going to be too overwhelming.





chivers said:


> I'd go for chuppa chupps or 4leaf clovers, good starting dose as a whole pill then top up with half that should serve you well




I'd suggest 1/2 and then after you come up (on these it could be up over 2 hours) and after this, if you want to, take the other half...  especially with your size and not wanting to be overwhelmed first time.




thewhitebuilding said:


> Have you noticed these pills to be different in effect than the bigger presses? Not just in terms of dose size, but actual subjective feelings of the MD? I've seen reports of them feeling like different and MD and being more empathetic and lovey than the super massive presses? Anyone notice this?



No, but What I've noticed about the smaller (and in particular these ones) is that they're hard pressed, take longer and more gradual to come up (IMHO because they take longer to digest and so a slower release).  Any of the bigger ones I've seen crumble more and hit you harder.....

But this has already been discussed a couple of days ago on this thread and other previous threads with no agreement - as you say yourself "subjective feelings" and so many other factors like environment, mood, life, etc effecting you.


Summer... hope you enjoy your first time with happy people in a  happy environment and dance your socks off!!!


----------



## benson7

thewhitebuilding - I had the brown sugar stuff a couple of years ago and it was bloody brilliant. Not had anything as good since.


----------



## chivers

thewhitebuilding said:


> Have you noticed these pills to be different in effect than the bigger presses? Not just in terms of dose size, but actual subjective feelings of the MD? I've seen reports of them feeling like different and MD and being more empathetic and lovey than the super massive presses? Anyone notice this?



I had a red USB from same presser Appertly and It hit me harder than half a domino - though the MDMA was very nice in the domino.  Half a wifi on top of domino was v nice. I think it's down to optimum starting dose but yeah they seem to have a better feeling, nice head tingles. My jaw wouldn't stop chattering and I'm used to having a massive gurn!


----------



## lysergicgod

Anyone seen blue pills with the "M" from the monster energy logo? any good? They test ok...


----------



## HouseFever

Just seen on the news that three people have been taken ill at V Festival because of blue ghosts.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/aug/16/three-emergency-treatment-blue-ghost-tablets-v-festival


----------



## chivers

doesn't sound good


----------



## mattnotrik

HouseFever said:


> Just seen on the news that three people have been taken ill at V Festival because of blue ghosts.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2014/aug/16/three-emergency-treatment-blue-ghost-tablets-v-festival



v sstrange as they have been getting good reports recently...


----------



## Hangover

^ Well there are alot of young and dumb dealers at V fest, some under 20, so they can easily be had off by their dealer, and then they deal shitty pills at V thinking there all cool


----------



## Septonn

lysergicgod said:


> Anyone seen blue pills with the "M" from the monster energy logo? any good? They test ok...



Dutch reports put them at ~150mg MDMA and some caffeine


----------



## growit&smokeit

I heard the local news report about v festival and it said they were let back into the festival after being in an ambulance. Wonder if they were just first timers and got freaked out?


----------



## stormreject

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/ecstasy-death-16-year-old-girl-dies-4063572


----------



## deano88

stormreject said:


> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/ecstasy-death-16-year-old-girl-dies-4063572



some people on their saying they have no sympathy for her and that she deserved it for deciding to take drugs. wankers


----------



## hexagram

I hate that mentality that some people have. Wanting to have fun and have a good time does not mean you deserved to die, nor does it make you an idiot or a bad person.


----------



## deano88

hexagram said:


> I hate that mentality that some people have. Wanting to have fun and have a good time does not mean you deserved to die, nor does it make you an idiot or a bad person.



ignorant fuckwits are everywhere unfortunately


----------



## headfuck123

tried the gold bars last night. cannot remeber a thing but maybe drink was to blame for that. cheecks and tongue are in bits lol.


----------



## PlayHard

thewhitebuilding said:


> Have you noticed these pills to be different in effect than the bigger presses? Not just in terms of dose size, but actual subjective feelings of the MD? I've seen reports of them feeling like different and MD and being more empathetic and lovey than the super massive presses? Anyone notice this?





Grassman said:


> Yep, I've noticed it. Chupas were lovely mdma in my opinion



Could be the quality of the mdma which people have been syaing OR could simply be the higher dosed pills are to high of a dose & MIGHT give off the same effect as the chupa's if they were lower dosed?


----------



## SilentRoller

For anyone who cares, I gave those +/- magnet pills a whirl on Saturday. Ended up consuming 2.5 over a night, and was absolutely destroyed for a easy 6 hours. I would say these rate as some of the strongest pills I have ever done, as I was unable to see at all for the entire peak due to eye wiggles, and the euphoria and rushes were insane.

What's more, so far I feel absolutely brilliant and I was able to eat the following evening without issue.


----------



## Bearlove

SilentRoller said:


> For anyone who cares, I gave those +/- magnet pills a whirl on Saturday. Ended up consuming 2.5 over a night, and was absolutely destroyed for a easy 6 hours. I would say these rate as some of the strongest pills I have ever done, as I was unable to see at all for the entire peak due to eye wiggles, and the euphoria and rushes were insane.
> 
> What's more, so far I feel absolutely brilliant and I was able to eat the following evening without issue.




I care  (carebear :D)  I spotted the report on PR today and came in here to see who has had them.


----------



## St3ve

At a festival last weekend (in Belgium) I came across a solid green pill, no logo, no breakline, quite thick. It looked similar in shape and size to the brown 6APB pills you used to get from one of the big five vendors in the UK when it was still legal. Can't seem to find anything about them on pillreports or the likes. Anyone else come across them?


----------



## ColtDan

Nah, have you used a tester on it?


----------



## BlueBull

St3ve said:


> At a festival last weekend (in Belgium) I came across a solid green pill, no logo, no breakline, quite thick. It looked similar in shape and size to the brown 6APB pills you used to get from one of the big five vendors in the UK when it was still legal. Can't seem to find anything about them on pillreports or the likes. Anyone else come across them?



That is very strange. I had someone ask me info about that exact pill - or one that looked the same - at a festival in Belgium last weekend :D Couldn't tell them much because of the lack of a stamp, though that is of course not an indication whatsoever. I didn't bring my testkit so I told the guy to either test them at home or toss them, they seemed to be pressed by amateurs as they were quite crumbly. Don't know if he followed that advise, didn't see him again after that


----------



## bogman

St3ve said:


> At a festival last weekend (in Belgium) I came across a solid green pill, no logo, no breakline, quite thick. It looked similar in shape and size to the brown 6APB pills you used to get from one of the big five vendors in the UK when it was still legal. Can't seem to find anything about them on pillreports or the likes. Anyone else come across them?



http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=31129#comments

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30392


----------



## St3ve

BlueBull said:


> That is very strange. I had someone ask me info about that exact pill - or one that looked the same - at a festival in Belgium last weekend :D Couldn't tell them much because of the lack of a stamp, though that is of course not an indication whatsoever. I didn't bring my testkit so I told the guy to either test them at home or toss them, they seemed to be pressed by amateurs as they were quite crumbly. Don't know if he followed that advise, didn't see him again after that


Haha was it a psytrance festival in the ardennes per chance!? There was a guy going around with a big bag of these... I'd agree with them being quite crumby, it was a bit too easy to bite one in half. 

http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...31129#comments <- looked exactly like the one in the picture here! Seems like it was just MDMA after all . I thought they may have been 5mapb or something like that due to the similar look with the old benzo fury pills...


----------



## Sprodo

Just found a couple of yellow bitcoins in my draw... Weekend sorted!


----------



## ColtDan

ooooooo you lucky bastard


----------



## deano88

Bank holiday weekend coming up I got a small collection of pills I saved for rainy day. Some white dominos, blue androids, red youtubes and a small amount of crystal. decisions decisions....


----------



## thewhitebuilding

ColtDan said:


> ooooooo you lucky bastard



I thought you were on the same thinking as me as these super size pills were lacking something? Or are u just jelous anyway? :D


----------



## BlueBull

St3ve said:


> Haha was it a psytrance festival in the ardennes per chance!? There was a guy going around with a big bag of these... I'd agree with them being quite crumby, it was a bit too easy to bite one in half.
> 
> http://www.pillreports.com/index.php...31129#comments <- looked exactly like the one in the picture here! Seems like it was just MDMA after all . I thought they may have been 5mapb or something like that due to the similar look with the old benzo fury pills...



No it wasn't, it was a multi-genre festival close to Antwerp. Though I would've liked some psytrance where I was at  I think it's sad festivals in that genre are slowly disappearing. Anyways the pills I'm talking about did look exactly like those in the picture. They didn't look very appetizing to be honest, but that's not always an indication ofc


----------



## St3ve

BlueBull said:


> No it wasn't, it was a multi-genre festival close to Antwerp. Though I would've liked some psytrance where I was at  I think it's sad festivals in that genre are slowly disappearing. Anyways the pills I'm talking about did look exactly like those in the picture. They didn't look very appetizing to be honest, but that's not always an indication ofc



Yeah it's a shame... There's still regular one off psytrance events around Belgium though. Psychedelic.be has a convenient party calendar . The one I was at was closed by the police at 3am due to noise complaints >_<. Bit of a pain as I paid 25 euros entry for it :/.

That pill felt fine though, although I thought it was a bit psychedelic... Hard to say though as I had previously dosed 130mg 4-FA and taken a dab of MD crystal and a quarter ying-yang before taking a quarter of this misc green pill. Not to mention the copious amounts of weed I smoked x).


----------



## swampdragon

Yeah, the psytrance scene in the UK is very strong but the festivals have a nasty habit of having their licenses pulled by authorities, or getting cancelled due to money problems.

Anyway! Am wondering if the PR guys - or anyone else - knows if it's possible to get the Robadope reagent in the UK? My understanding is that this is handy for testing for PMA and it's a test I don't have in my collection. (Though don't link to a website if they sell anything norty, ta.)


----------



## deano88

They seem to have a lot of psy trance events at lakota in Bristol, not really my scene tho get some strange fuckers at those events lol


----------



## stereo mic

I've been offered md crystal for a  really good price, like the price it was 10-15 years ago, can anyone confirm that the price is getting that low again? 
I will of course be testing it with a kit. Just wanted to know if I should get my hopes up. It's coming from a trusted source.
I wasn't sure if talking about price was ok. It's only a half ounce I'm getting.


----------



## deano88

stereo mic said:


> I've been offered md crystal for a  really good price, like the price it was 10-15 years ago, can anyone confirm that the price is getting that low again?
> I will of course be testing it with a kit. Just wanted to know if I should get my hopes up. It's coming from a trusted source.
> I wasn't sure if talking about price was ok. It's only a half ounce I'm getting.



price talk is ok for small amounts think half oz is ok but I'm not sure what they would class as small amount here


----------



## hadoop

*Checkyourdrugs.at*

August results

http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0814.pdf


----------



## dee_dee

Awww those orange fish are so cute... I want lol!


----------



## breaks99

Has anyone any first hand experience with i presume 2nd batch of wifi's, picked up some more recently and they are a lot lighter in colour, not as deep orange. cheers in advance!!


----------



## hexagram

gold bars I thought were good but a bit speedy, would have been good for a night out but I took it with acid and K, floorier stuff might have been a bit nicer. 

are pills generally speedier than crystal or is that just placebo? I've heard people say it though.


----------



## deano88

I always find crystal more mongy than pills might just be a coincidence tho


----------



## hadoop

dee_dee said:


> Awww those orange fish are so cute... I want lol!



They do look the part. Haven't seen or heard to them though. 

Surprised with the content of the red Bugatti's as some claimed they were lesser dossed that the x2 white batches and the current blue batch.


----------



## hadoop

Oh, just a heads up for those enquiring about the blue Barcaly's.

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3248

https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3247


----------



## dee_dee

WARNING!!!

It looks like one of those green shamrock/clovers has been tested on checkyourdrugs to contain PMMA as well as MDMA, just thought id give everyone the heads up if you are not aware already...

Green Shamrock/Clover containing MDMA + PMMA:  checkyourdrugs


----------



## BlueBull

^
Damn that is fucked up, another one of those. Thanks for the heads up! Perhaps put them in the dodgy & dangerous pill thread as well?


----------



## dee_dee

Yep, I have just posted the same in that thread too and also on the 2 reports on PR  

Safe everyone...  

Dee


----------



## headfuck123

dee_dee said:


> WARNING!!!
> 
> It looks like one of those green shamrock/clovers has been tested on checkyourdrugs to contain PMMA as well as MDMA, just thought id give everyone the heads up if you are not aware already...
> 
> Green Shamrock/Clover containing MDMA + PMMA:  checkyourdrugs



they look different to the ones doing the rounds where i am ( these http://pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33691 ) but il be avoiding just incase.


----------



## dee_dee

Ive added the tested pills dimensions to the reports if its helpful to anybody, but in the first instance without a doubt who wouldnt avoid.


----------



## PlayHard

those above on the checkyourdrugs site look totally different.


----------



## dee_dee

Well, they can check the measurements to be sure if anyones offered them in the first instance before doing anything else...

ive had an orange star before given to me that the colouring from the pictures would of led me to believe it wasnt the same pill as a report but the measurements were spot on the same, so i dont no but its probally better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Soccertrendy

What pills are about the Glasgow area just now?? Been getting red/white ice creams and everyone has been happy with them! There's also tri-forces and red mitzi's (anybody know what they are like??) 

I defo need some new sources it's just so difficult to meet new people who do them!!


----------



## maxalfie

I should be getting given some mdma crystals next week as a thankyou present from a neighbour. I used to take pills every weekend throughout the 1990s and early noughties but last time i took an E was in 2003 i think. Never seen these crystals before apart from pics online. Just got general query as to what would be a good dose to take to get off my face old skool style and how do crystals compare to pills? I guess like pills, some crystal is better than other crystal.
Is it best to crush them up into a powder then stick them in a rizla and just neck them back with some water or is another route more effective?


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah stick it in a rizzla. try 150/200mg. used to get me nicely nutted

From dabbling with crystal and pills on and off for a few years, crystal feels nicer and cleaner, some pills feel a bit dirty and more messy. although some crystal to me feels mongy and love lacking, but theres been enough debate on that


----------



## bogman

Blue Ghost with some MDDMA http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/XTC_MDDMA_August.pdf

Blue Ghost with trace of Caffeine http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0814.pdf


----------



## maxalfie

ColtDan said:


> Yeah stick it in a rizzla. try 150/200mg. used to get me nicely nutted
> 
> From dabbling with crystal and pills on and off for a few years, crystal feels nicer and cleaner, some pills feel a bit dirty and more messy. although some crystal to me feels mongy and love lacking, but theres been enough debate on that


Nice one thanks Dan. Not sure how much he's going to give me but he just said he'd give me enough for me & my flatmate to have a good time, so am looking forward to it as i used to love doing E so much. It's my second favourite drug after heroin. 
I bet i end up taking it the same afternoon he gets back home as i'm an impatient bastard and if it's there then i've got to take it


----------



## maxalfie

bogman said:


> ye crush up in a rizzla and about 125/150mg should do you fine. have a beer or two and try not drop it on a full stomach.



Always did enjoy it with beer on nights out or even just days/nights sat at home. I was more than happy to have a couple of pills and stay at home with a few mates round all chatting shit to each other. Good times


----------



## ColtDan

Nice, will be interesting to hear if it feels just as good as it used to back before you stopped taking it, or if it feels a bit lacking to you


----------



## maxalfie

ColtDan said:


> Nice, no worries, will be interesting to hear if it feels just as good as it used to back before you stopped taking it, or if it feels lacking to you



Will report back on how it went and what i thought of it. I just hope that it is as good as i remember it to be. Fingers crossed


----------



## joe90

I'd say about 125 Max especially since you haven't done it in years. Depending on if you like being munted or not. If you want a eyes rolling effect 150/200 (Depending on the stuff too of course) And don't take any vallies before it would numb it. A valium coming down with a spliff would be ideal cause I know you like a vallie.


----------



## maxalfie

joe90 said:


> I'd say about 125 Max especially since you haven't done it in years. Depending on if you like being munted or not. If you want a eyes rolling effect 150/200 (Depending on the stuff too of course) And don't take any vallies before it would numb it. A valium coming down with a spliff would be ideal cause I know you like a vallie.


I must admit to rather enjoying the eye rolling effect,deffo won't take any vallies beforehand as last thing i want is to numb the experience


----------



## BlueBull

If that's potent MDMA I would certainly not do 200mg with 0 tolerance  unless you want to be in a puddle on the couch smashed to bits during your roll. Such doses can be fun if you're used to it but they are INTENSE. I think 150mg would leave you properly monged


----------



## maxalfie

Yeah i don't think i would jump in straight at 200mg without first trying it at a lower dose to test just how strong it is or isn't.


----------



## deano88

maxalfie I reckon if your expecting it to be like the old days youl be disappointed. never heard anyone who used to pop pills back in the 90's say ecstasy is the same now or better. wether that's down to quality of mdma or just because there older and more experienced I dunno


----------



## Sprodo

I defo prefer pills, bit more speedy and rushy. Mdma is nice, but
I always find I never quite get there or at least think I don't.
Could be placebo.

Quick question, has anyone taken coke & mdma on the same day, but with a gap? Got an all dayer Sunday and considering some coke (maybe up to half a gram) and then dropping some pills a few hours later? I'm generally not that fiendish with coke so not worried about 'wanting' more, so more from a HR point of view


----------



## ColtDan

Probs cos the pills have speed or something in them as well


----------



## Soccertrendy

What's about the Glasgow scene please?


----------



## Treacle

Chupa Chups are lovely. Better than dominoes and Wi-Fis, despite being weaker. Lovey, empathic, and energetic, with no heavy legs or monging out. Gave one to a friend, for her first time, and she was running/dancing about, saying it was the best thing ever. Exactly what you want from a pill. Reminded me of Turtles from last year, for the people that had those. They were only about 120mg of MDMA, and they packed a punch. If the Chupa Chups were 200mg, they'd have wiped me out. Had 2.5, over a night and still felt great the next day. I'll be having one tonight, so I'll report back, if the experience is as good.


----------



## hexagram

I also didn't experience much comedown or the usual post MDMA low mood I usually get from the gold bars. 

I felt a bit of a drop when it started to wear off, then a few hours of feeling a bit tired and not too amazing but really not that bad either. Then I felt fine and dandy the following days, as if I hadn't taken anything. Most MDMA, well street stuff anyway, tends to make me feel a bit worn out, tired and blue for a good few days after.


----------



## Septonn

*NSFW*: 










A friend just sent me this pic. Supposedly from the Dominos crew, should be around 130mg MDMA. I hope to get some TC reports soon


----------



## Grassman

I had the Chupa Chups yesterday too, at a london festival. Had three over the course of the event, and they were brilliant. I totally agree, the mdma in them is much nicer than other Dutch pills. Apparently the green clovers are exactly the same, according to my dealer. Anyone had those?

Also at the festival, my mate bought a blue DC10 from a random dealer. It made him feel pretty rough, heavy legs and sleepy! Just a warning it anyone else who gets offered them.


----------



## hadoop

Septonn said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend just sent me this pic. Supposedly from the Dominos crew, should be around 130mg MDMA. I hope to get some TC reports soon



Not seen a genuine black ecstasy pill for a long time, Serious press. Supposed to be a spread of 110/150 in these. Would be slightly disconcerting when ingesting these for the first time


----------



## BlueBull

Septonn said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend just sent me this pic. Supposedly from the Dominos crew, should be around 130mg MDMA. I hope to get some TC reports soon



Wow those look yummy  that's one of the best looking pills I've seen in months. Different words pressed on them, like the dominoes that had different amounts of dots on them. Nice, going to hunt one down for my collection

*edit* 
Do you know what they are called?


----------



## swampdragon

I thought the Chupa Chups were nice but not quite on the same fluffy empathogenic level as the crystal I usually get.. and I had a pretty standard comedown afterwards. Better than most pills, though, I'd agree.

And those black pills look beautiful, but they do remind me of those charcoal dog biscuits (that I was fond of eating as a child.. )


----------



## Botarate

BlueBull said:


> *edit*
> Do you know what they are called?


nespresso maybe?? upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/Nespresso.png


----------



## BlueBull

^
Hahahaha I'm an idiot  I looked for "nescafe" on pillreports. It's the nespresso logo indeed, not nescafe. Thanks!


----------



## ColtDan

Septonn said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend just sent me this pic. Supposedly from the Dominos crew, should be around 130mg MDMA. I hope to get some TC reports soon



Quality looking pills


----------



## Septonn

^ It's interesting to see that several pressers are starting to create pills that have little differences, like the different types of espresso on these ones and the differing dominos (and the goldbars I believe too?). Guess it's a cat and mouse game to keep copycats at bay


----------



## hadoop

Septonn said:


> ^ It's interesting to see that several pressers are starting to create pills that have little differences, like the different types of espresso on these ones and the differing dominos (and the goldbars I believe too?). Guess it's a cat and mouse game to keep copycats at bay



I guess for the discerning users, it makes them easier to identify with. And as you mention, putting in these refined nuances would make make it really hard to copy. Obviously the "YouTube" press has been tastfully updated %)


----------



## Botarate

Somebody try purple nintendo 2.0???

and yellow warner bros??

like this ----> 38.media.tumblr.com/7d9ccf25592738e545d12fe8a98e226e/tumblr_n9lj6xMKAr1smghnuo1_1280.jpg

------

try a magnet (1/2 and T+3 1/2) the other day and it was so good, but in my opinion a lot of stimulation and it needs more empatogen/"magic" effects..


----------



## Sprodo

A yellow bitcoin & half a red USB saw me have a lovely 5 hours on Sunday! Was surprised as had 2 full on days on pills 4 weeks ago though.

Does anyone know why a fag helps things along? Was getting a bit angsty after 30-45mins, quick fag and my legs were shaking and eyes all over the place.


----------



## hexagram

dopamine release of the cigarette pushed the MDMA maybe? I've had it before where i'm not really feeling it, then a song I know will come on, or a pretty girl will start dancing with me, and then woosh, all of the sudden it kicks in and I'm flying.


----------



## swampdragon

I do think set/setting affect the experience more than people realise as I often get that with a song I love or a fun person dancing with me etc.. though having said that, a spliff does go beautifully with the stuff and I usually can't stand tobacco.


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Green Clovers were old school MD  Same presser as Chupas I think.

Going to get lots!

Glad people are noticing the difference.


----------



## Septonn

swampdragon said:


> a spliff does go beautifully with the stuff and I usually can't stand tobacco.



Agreed. Smoking weed (hash not so much) really brings out the psychedelic aspects of MDMA for me. Combining the two can give fullblown CEVs and some of the classic hats/ glasses hallucinations too. MDMA by itself never does this for me


----------



## ColtDan

Nitrous on MDMA is nice if i recall. been awhile since i've done that combo


----------



## Septonn

^ It is. In a weird way I find 'coming down' from the nitrous the most fun on MDMA. Like when everything slowly goes back to normal it just fills me with complete joy


----------



## ColtDan

Thats it, glorious and joyful, so euphoric, brilliant stuff. haven't done nos for years, might have to get some


----------



## hadoop

Botarate said:


> Somebody try purple nintendo 2.0???
> 
> and yellow warner bros??
> 
> like this ----> 38.media.tumblr.com/7d9ccf25592738e545d12fe8a98e226e/tumblr_n9lj6xMKAr1smghnuo1_1280.jpg
> 
> ------
> 
> try a magnet (1/2 and T+3 1/2) the other day and it was so good, but in my opinion a lot of stimulation and it needs more empatogen/"magic" effects..



Not tired the Nintendo 2.0's yet. Yellow Warner bro's are good, lovely press. 

Do they work; yes yes yes. Do they have the "magic" effect; yes & no.


----------



## hadoop

Current crop of dutch badness. %) Perhaps Red Bugatti's next


----------



## IrishBiscuits

I just picked up some yellow/faint green grenades. Brown speckles. Has anyone any info on them?


----------



## ColtDan

hadoop said:


> Current crop of dutch badness. %) Perhaps Red Bugatti's next



ooooooooo


----------



## afctu

Gold Bars were banging. Took one in halves and that was all I needed for one night at a festival.

2 people I was with who have no mdma tolerance (but took a lot in the 90s) took them in quarters and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Botarate

hadoop said:


> Current crop of dutch badness. %) Perhaps Red Bugatti's next


these barclays are sooo white


----------



## hexagram

Getting more into MDMA again now I think.

I went through a phase not too long ago of feeling like I'd had enough of it, as I was predominately getting average quality street stuff with a rough comedown, and I didn't like the tired/ empty/ low feeling I got for a few days after taking it. But having had better quality stuff recently, and leaving it a few weeks before taking it, I've found it doesn't have too much of a comedown really. 

And you can't argue with the sheer euphoria of good MDMA. It goes so well with music, social evenings with a few mates, nights out, and combines beautifully with psychedelics. I got tired of the generic gurned up shit talking, but I do love the feeling of connection you get with everyone. I'm still thinking I might prefer 2cb, but that's harder to get.


----------



## coollemon

Just had a text saying the gold bars i ordered are now pink ibiza rocks. Anyone advise on these ?  cheers


----------



## pothole

Nope.


----------



## mattnotrik

coollemon said:


> Just had a text saying the gold bars i ordered are now pink ibiza rocks. Anyone advise on these ?  cheers



Hmm ive seen pink cream ibizas.. "ibiza rocks" must be a completely new press, or your man is chatting bullshit, but still this is just going off pill reports really, unles youve got a kit id stay clear.


----------



## coollemon

pothole said:


> Nope.


cheers mate


----------



## coollemon

mattnotrik said:


> Hmm ive seen pink cream ibizas.. "ibiza rocks" must be a completely new press, or your man is chatting bullshit, but still this is just going off pill reports really, unles youve got a kit id stay clear.



Sounds dodgy mate. Thought it was strange myself.


----------



## mattnotrik

Yeah, a completely new pill out of nowhere usually spells trouble, Ive had all sorts of names for dodgy BZP and Piperazine pills before, all with a brand new name, could be wrong though but sounds dodgy from the outset.


----------



## chojek

I just had green xbox's here in Ibiza and my word they are good. Best pill I've ever had, so much magic, euphoria and love. It was like I rolled for the first time ever. I'm convinced now that the big 200mg Dutch pills are not as good. It's like 2 different drugs.

The magic is back!!!!


----------



## ColtDan

Thats good to hear


----------



## oui

Weird. Was talking to a friend whos in Ibiza atm and he said the Xbox's where shit? Ive heard other good reports though.


----------



## bogman

chojek said:


> I just had green xbox's here in Ibiza and my word they are good. Best pill I've ever had, so much magic, euphoria and love. It was like I rolled for the first time ever. I'm convinced now that the big 200mg Dutch pills are not as good. It's like 2 different drugs.
> 
> The magic is back!!!!



Lab tested here at 115mg http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0814.pdf


----------



## flashbak1

Been offered the Ibiza rocks also as well as yellow air max. Did you check them?


----------



## coollemon

flashbak1 said:


> Been offered the Ibiza rocks also as well as yellow air max. Did you check them?



My mate says they are tiny and hes flying off half. I hope someone can test and report back.


----------



## coollemon

coollemon said:


> My mate says they are tiny and hes flying off half. I hope someone can test and report back.



Got a pic here but dont know how to get it up on here. They are a weird shape and have Ibiza Rocks printed on them. Inpressed.


----------



## gavin 2010

Hear are some pills and lsd new for 2014 
Granades 200mg,green superman 150mg,pink love heart 150mg,lsd shivas 200ug,sunrays 200ug http://imageshack.com/a/img908/198/2yEfkw.jpg


----------



## flashbak1

coollemon said:


> My mate says they are tiny and hes flying off half. I hope someone can test and report back.



Mate that's tried them or the dude who's punting them?


----------



## gavin 2010

http://imageshack.com/a/img746/9121/WNXenZ.jpg


----------



## ScotchMist

gavin 2010 said:


> Hear are some pills and lsd new for 2014
> Granades 200mg,green superman 150mg,pink love heart 150mg,lsd shivas 200ug,sunrays 200ug http://imageshack.com/a/img908/198/2yEfkw.jpg


The Sunrays have been tested as DOC, not LSD according to a vendor I know with the same print..


----------



## flashbak1

Had quite a strong reaction when testing them Very quick Purple to black with fizzing/smoking! 

Checked with Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke and the 2 Simons.


----------



## sunshine1

" Hear are some pills and lsd new for 2014Granades 200mg,green superman 150mg,pink love heart 150mg,lsd shivas 200ug,sunrays 200ug http://imageshack.com/a/img908/198/2yEfkw.jpg "

Hey there, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the prints you have posted in your pic are not LSD, that can be said with certainly. The green blotter is called mescaline cacti desert print (enter into Google images to see the full design) and has been subjected to lab analysis and confirmed as 2,5-dimethoxy-4-chloroamphetamine (DOC). See the link for analysis

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:14

The same can be said for the Shiva/tiger print. If one gets the chance lab results will be provided for the Shiva's. From a harm reduction stand point it is critical to get your wares tested (where possible professionally or at the very least with the power of reduction via reagent testing ie Marquis/Ehrlich) in order to confirm the validity of the substance/s present..With these particular compounds being misrepresented/sold as LSD; people could be in for a shock when expecting LSD. This is not only irresponsible but downright dangerous.

Apologies for derailing the MD discussion thread with all this talk of acid or in this instance lack of .


----------



## swampdragon

Ah, that's good to know, sunshine, cheers. 

Am sensing some Perkins-esque shenanigans in this thread..


----------



## stereo mic

Are the Nintendo all stars still ok? In Glasgow, they have been around for so long now, God knows what batch they are on.
I hear a rumour they were dodgy.
And pls don't say "why bother with them when so many higher dosed pills are about" if I could get them I would.


----------



## coollemon

flashbak1 said:


> Had quite a strong reaction when testing them Very quick Purple to black with fizzing/smoking!
> 
> Checked with Marquis, Mandelin, Mecke and the 2 Simons.


 
This the Ibiza rocks mate. My mate sent a load of random giberish last night but says they are miles better than the Gold bars. Gonna pick some up the day. Cheers for testing them


----------



## bogman

gavin 2010 said:


> Hear are some pills and lsd new for 2014
> Granades 200mg,green superman 150mg,pink love heart 150mg,lsd shivas 200ug,sunrays 200ug http://imageshack.com/a/img908/198/2yEfkw.jpg



grenades are between 100/120mg superman 140mg your pink love hearets look like duds and your tabs are not LSD.


----------



## ColtDan

stereo mic said:


> Are the Nintendo all stars still ok? In Glasgow, they have been around for so long now, God knows what batch they are on.
> I hear a rumour they were dodgy.
> And pls don't say "why bother with them when so many higher dosed pills are about" if I could get them I would.



Had some recently, seemed like very good pills, nicely spangled off one, definitely worth bothering with


----------



## gavin 2010

I am going to get test kits next week test all and put pix up anyone know what the best sight I can send my pills and blotters to to get tested in a lab


----------



## IrishBiscuits

IrishBiscuits said:


> I just picked up some yellow/faint green grenades. Brown speckles. Has anyone any info on them?



Anybody nah?


----------



## swampdragon

Sorry, nope. Have you checked pillreports.com?



gavin 2010 said:


> I am going to get test kits next week test all and put pix up anyone know what the best sight I can send my pills and blotters to to get tested in a lab


If you're in the UK then you could give the Wedinos site a go - although this doesn't report on mg quantities, just the chemicals present.


----------



## gavin 2010

Yes I'm in the uk I will have a look at the sight and see thanks and my vendor seid he has green granades also they are ment to be 200mg and white are 150mg I thaught I had the 200mg but not


----------



## hexagram

isn't it hard to tell from a picture of blotters whether they're lsd or not? It seems like lots of artwork has both LSD and RC batches.  However I did hear that that Shiva artwork had DOC on it.


----------



## hexagram

indeed but someone was asking for verification on LSD as well as pills, however bogman seems a lot more knowledgeable on the subject so I'd trust him.


----------



## gavin 2010

My freind has just tryed the pink hearts and they are confirmed mdma and very good and he has tryed a lot of duch pills even seven different kinds in one night lol wo I'm happy they are mdma and not duds lol


----------



## stoopidlies

gavin 2010 said:


> My freind has just tryed the pink hearts and they are confirmed mdma and very good and he has tryed a lot of duch pills even seven different kinds in one night lol wo I'm happy they are mdma and not duds lol




Lets say the 7 were weak for dutchies...

Thats ~700mg, I'd say grating my balls with a rusty grater would feel nice.

Heart pills have a place in my heart


----------



## gavin 2010

He had a orange jumbo,green jumbo,blue cross,orange dj,snowflake,white heart and blue rockstar sold him my whole collection and he took the lot some boy lol


----------



## swampdragon

hexagram said:


> isn't it hard to tell from a picture of blotters whether they're lsd or not? It seems like lots of artwork has both LSD and RC batches.  However I did hear that that Shiva artwork had DOC on it.


Yeah, you can't tell by sight.. The common blotters like Hoffmanns, Shivas etc. often have all sorts of stuff on them. Best way to check for lsd is to look under uv light and see if it glows (not entirely useful if it's light blotter paper that will glow anyway, though..)


----------



## hexagram

swampdragon said:


> Yeah, you can't tell by sight.. The common blotters like Hoffmanns, Shivas etc. often have all sorts of stuff on them. Best way to check for lsd is to look under uv light and see if it glows (not entirely useful if it's light blotter paper that will glow anyway, though..)



Indeed, or just swallow it. If you trip, it's probably LSD


----------



## karmanaut

hexagram said:


> Indeed, or just swallow it. If you trip, it's probably LSD



Not true actually hexagram,  DOC is active when swallowed.  Come-up time is significantly longer than LSD though.


----------



## hexagram

ah didn't know that, are all do-x's orally active? 

I've had do-x compounds before and the blotters are about twice the size of LSD/ nbome blotters, so that should be a sign for them.


----------



## karmanaut

hexagram said:


> ah didn't know that, are all do-x's orally active?
> 
> I've had do-x compounds before and the blotters are about twice the size of LSD/ nbome blotters, so that should be a sign for them.



If Dox is being sold as LSD it would make sense to put it on LSD sized blotters though so blotter size means nothing.


----------



## St3ve

karmanaut said:


> Not true actually hexagram,  DOC is active when swallowed.  Come-up time is significantly longer than LSD though.



As are nBOMEs.


----------



## karmanaut

St3ve said:


> As are nBOMEs.




You mean Nbome blotter can be swallowed? because from what i know this is not true.


----------



## BlueBull

NBOMe's aren't usually orally active no, unless you ingest a shitload of them. YMMV because there are conflicting reports about this so watch out, even normal doses have been known to be orally psychoactive in rare cases. There is a recent thread in the PD forums where a guy swallowed 20x800ug NBOMe hits and 200mg MDMA because he was stopped by the cops. He had a very intense trip but if you would administer the same dose sublingually you would be dead a few times over. So yeah it can be orally psychoactive - though of course absorption via a wound or something could have caused it to get into his bloodstream as well - but only in insane doses, not standard ones, which is of course a very very dumb thing to try with NBOMe's

On-topic: Rolling next weekend, I have two white dominos (smaller sized batch) and two white bugattis (speckled batch). Two for me and two for a mate. But which ones would you guys advise to keep for myself? I mostly heard they are exactly the same so it shouldn't matter, but I thought I'd ask some feedback here. Some people say bugattis are better, some say dominos are and some say they are the same..


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Well BlueBull, you could take one of each & try them both out.


----------



## BlueBull

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Well BlueBull, you could take one of each & try them both out.


Haha yeah I know, but I never mix two different pills on the same night. I know that if they are pure MDMA (like both the dominos and the bugattis are without a doubt) it doesn't matter at all if you mix them, it's just a habit I've built up over the years. If you aren't sure that they contain MDMA only it could be dangerous to mix pills. For instance when one pill contains MDMA and one contains PMA => deadly combination. So I think it's a habit left over from years ago when I didn't test all my drugs with a testkit. Thanks for the answer nonetheless and welcome to bluelight by the way :D


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

BlueBull said:


> Haha yeah I know, but I never mix two different pills on the same night. I know that if they are pure MDMA (like both the dominos and the bugattis are without a doubt) it doesn't matter at all if you mix them, it's just a habit I've built up over the years. If you aren't sure that they contain MDMA only it could be dangerous to mix pills. For instance when one pill contains MDMA and one contains PMA => deadly combination. So I think it's a habit left over from years ago when I didn't test all my drugs with a testkit. Thanks for the answer nonetheless and welcome to bluelight by the way :D


I figured maybe you didn't want to mix presses & I definitely understand why. I've heard amazing things about both presses but haven't tried either. Saving my Bugatti. And thanks man. I've lurked the boards for a long time & finally got around to making an account.


----------



## pothole

bogman said:


> grenades are between 100/120mg superman 140mg your pink love hearets look like duds and your tabs are not LSD.


The grenades are a completely different press to the one's that are apearing on pillreports.com.  The ones on pillreports are stamped with a grenade on both sides, the white grenades are not stamped both sides and only have a breakline on the reverse.
   They were sold to me as 190 mg btw. 
   The love hearts were sold to me as 150 mg


----------



## St3ve

BlueBull said:


> NBOMe's aren't usually orally active no, unless you ingest a shitload of them. YMMV because there are conflicting reports about this so watch out, even normal doses have been known to be orally psychoactive in rare cases. There is a recent thread in the PD forums where a guy swallowed 20x800ug NBOMe hits and 200mg MDMA because he was stopped by the cops. He had a very intense trip but if you would administer the same dose sublingually you would be dead a few times over. So yeah it can be orally psychoactive - though of course absorption via a wound or something could have caused it to get into his bloodstream as well - but only in insane doses, not standard ones, which is of course a very very dumb thing to try with NBOMe's



Check PD sticky: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...nknown-blotters-sold-as-LSD-e-g-at-a-festival 

There's several people there who can vouch NBOMe's are orally active. Apparently there's a thread on the shroomery as well. Bit of googling will give you more reports of it as well.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Either way, everyone should be very careful with NBOMe's. Seems like things can go bad real quickly with them. So, I was curious as to what everyones favorite current press is? The last time I dropped it was a Blue 1 up mushroom. Definitely hit me harder than I expected it to.


----------



## BlueBull

St3ve said:


> Check PD sticky: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...nknown-blotters-sold-as-LSD-e-g-at-a-festival
> 
> There's several people there who can vouch NBOMe's are orally active. Apparently there's a thread on the shroomery as well. Bit of googling will give you more reports of it as well.


Yeah I know, though there are others that had little to no effect from swallowing NBOMe blotters. The thread I linked in my comment is such a case, if those blotters would have been really active orally for him he would be dead. But you are right though, there is a good chance that they will be active, greater than my comment implied perhaps. Best not to try it out, as it's much harder to dose that way, they seem to be even more unreliable when swallowed

@AcidDrumAndBass: Not really current but I still have some green androids left, they were my favorite press for about a year and a half. Absolutely breathtaking the first batch of those. My all time favorites would be orange love hearts, they did the rounds over here about 3-4 years ago, don't know what it was with the MDMA in those but I've never experienced such intense empathy and euphoria in the years before them or the years after them. There was something special about them. Man I wish I still had a few of those left to stash away until old age :D


----------



## chivers

Got a couple of purple battery's for a London festival happening soon, also some green chuppa chups. Tried the red v nice anyone tried the green supposedly 100mg


----------



## dee_dee

Ive heard that ice cream tablet being mentioned now from a stranger in London also on my travels, its been mentioned previously on here a few times now...

There clearly doing the rounds now then by the sounds of things...

A British tablet possibly?

Cant see any legitimate lab test results as yet...


----------



## smik2

dee_dee said:


> Ive heard that ice cream tablet being mentioned now from a stranger in London also on my travels, its been mentioned previously on here a few times now...
> 
> There clearly doing the rounds now then by the sounds of things...
> 
> A British tablet possibly?
> 
> Cant see any legitimate lab test results as yet...


They've been around in Glasgow for months in white and red.


----------



## blue_cheese

Anyone come across white dollars? They're tested for MDMA on pill reports (http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=33764) but theres some skeptical people, n tbh were cheap with a press that has dodgy written allover it

Cheers


----------



## dee_dee

To be fair Blue Cheese theres nothing dodgy about any press as long as your finding them in the correct place and they are labtested and have a good reputation at that current time and there keeping there promises, just my opinion.

The press is irrelevant as far as im concerned, the issue was they shouldnt be confused/associated /linked with that other report because being someone that knows those other tablets of past, they are not the same, someones personal home test results and potential contents aside, that was the only issue and i felt that needed explaining to both Alex and anyone else reading.


----------



## blue_cheese

My only real concern was the price, but yeah you're right I shouldn't really judge the press, just had a bit of a weird feeling about em but probs just being a bit paranoid. They are regent tested to be fair.

Might neck half of one at weekend  but should probs wait for lab results on these


----------



## JG0007

Did three Warner bros over the course of Friday night - Seriously mashed. 
Did three batteries over the course of Saturday night, took 1.5 as it was night two, good clean fast come up, especially considering it was day 2. By 3AM I felt like my heart was going to pop put of my chest and considered going to the medics tent. I'm still here, I wont be pushing it that far again. 

My opinion, same stuff, different jackets.  Yes, good fun. Strong bastards.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

@BlueBull Those Green Androids were amazing. I'm hoping the Blue one is just as good. I loved the Nintendo press. Not the All Stars, haven't tried those unfortunately.


----------



## zzz101

the greatest aussie saying:  http://youtu.be/QTYID4lXhM0


----------



## happyfeet90

I'm new to this forum but I joined purely off the fact is im trying to find out if there is a pill report on "BLUE bugatti pills" I found so many for white etc but none for blue. I'm sorry if im posting in the wrong area and I did try the search only to find this one thread.

Please let me know  thank you


----------



## hadoop

happyfeet90 said:


> I'm new to this forum but I joined purely off the fact is im trying to find out if there is a pill report on "BLUE bugatti pills" I found so many for white etc but none for blue. I'm sorry if im posting in the wrong area and I did try the search only to find this one thread.
> 
> Please let me know  thank you



Don't believe there has been any report done on them yet. 

The life cycle (old --> new) of the Bugatti pills so far is; White (large) --> White (smaller/speckled) --> Red --> Blue

I remeber hearing/reading somewhere that the blue's were in response to the red's being under strength. Thing is, it turns out the red ones are on par with what is expected i.e 210+ mg.

Go figure!!!


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I can't wait to see some reports on these Blue Bugattis. The Bugatti press is a pretty big pill & I love the color blue. I'd also like to get some of those Black Nespressos. I've never seen a Black press in person.


----------



## ray274

I've tried Androids and Partyflocks and Blue Bugattis are unbelievable. Very strong. I took one full and I was rolling balls. Literally couldn't stand straight but everything felt amazing. 

It's a brand new pill, if anyone else has had a similar experience do share!


----------



## jaydrog

Does anyone on here when their taken pills/md get the black/brown resin on the lips been happening me this years does my head in! Lol anyway to stop it ?


----------



## joe90

Drink more water stop eating liquorice


----------



## jaydrog

Its not liquorice muppet haha


----------



## mattnotrik

Maybe chuck the pills in the back of your throat instead of chomping them? Or you talking about that goop that seems to gather around the lips after a session, when you spot it last minute on someone after theyve just gulped your water kinda of goop?


----------



## Rayvon

way off topic but has anoyone any experience with getting sorted in Las Vegas? not much on PR about an circulating just curious what the situation is there or would it be to orisky taking a chance incase of crap going about etc


----------



## joe90

I'd say you have two chances of scoring. Definitely and yes


----------



## Botarate

hadoop said:


> Don't believe there has been any report done on them yet.
> 
> The life cycle (old --> new) of the Bugatti pills so far is; White (large) --> White (smaller/speckled) --> Red --> Blue


and purple???


----------



## oscthebooklad

BlueBull said:


> Haha yeah I know, but I never mix two different pills on the same night. I know that if they are pure MDMA (like both the dominos and the bugattis are without a doubt) it doesn't matter at all if you mix them, it's just a habit I've built up over the years. If you aren't sure that they contain MDMA only it could be dangerous to mix pills. For instance when one pill contains MDMA and one contains PMA => deadly combination. So I think it's a habit left over from years ago when I didn't test all my drugs with a testkit. Thanks for the answer nonetheless and welcome to bluelight by the way :D



er lots of pills contain both PMA and MDMA I don't see your point??


----------



## Greenstar420

Just came across the gold bars and the blue barclays so I thought I would take a pic of the lineup. If anyone has taken the barclays lately I'd love to hear how you liked them, I've heard they are strong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

oscthebooklad said:


> er lots of pills contain both PMA and MDMA I don't see your point??


PMA & MDMA combo can be fatal. I don't think that lots of pills are a PMA/MDMA combo.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

@Greenstar420 Absolutely beautiful pics of some beautiful presses. The only one I've tried so far from that Lineup is the Superman. I had a Blue one though. Can't wait to try some of the other ones.


----------



## ferrett1979

Mate just picked up a sample of a light green Mercedes with specks and a green pill but the logo is so vague it could be an alien or an 8. South-west area. Both pills r NOT scored and and a slight domed back. Anyone? Nothing on PR. PG's around and arent supposed to be good.


----------



## Grassman

Anybody tried gold bars recently?


----------



## Greenstar420

I'd love to hear some more user reports about the blue barclays.  I hear they are super strong, just want to see what everyone thinks of these beauties.......


----------



## breaks99

Anyone had the pleasure of the Nespresso's yet, just wondered if they were along the lines of turtles/chupa chups for quality feeling MD?

Cheers


----------



## communitydub

http://saferparty.ch/tl_files/images/download/file/Warnungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_August_2014_3.pdf
gold bars


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

breaks99 said:


> Anyone had the pleasure of the Nespresso's yet, just wondered if they were along the lines of turtles/chupa chups for quality feeling MD?
> 
> Cheers


Just curious if you were talking about Ninja Turtles or if you're talking about the Turtle cutouts?


----------



## breaks99

Yeah i meant the ninja turtles that are from the manc pressers!!


----------



## rpm

breaks99 said:


> Yeah i meant the ninja turtles that are from the manc pressers!!



I took some blue ninja turtles (shaped like the turtle head) a few weeks ago. One totally knocked my socks of! Are they the ones you mean? Any idea what the dosage is. I can't decide if pills have got better or I have become a lightweight. In my youth (10 years ago or so) I used to go through 3-5 pills in a night. Now one is more than enough for me.


----------



## breaks99

They were a cut out head but doubt they are still around as were at least last year and were replaced by the Nintendo all stars, pretty sure they were only around 100mg but they were well nice, just like the chuppas hence why wanted to see if nespressos were similar before diving in!!!


----------



## rpm

Yeah shaped like the turtles head. That's the ones. Maybe a new batch. But looks like I'm just a lightweight then (which is pretty sweet as it saves money)


----------



## mattnotrik

Anyone any more info on the "yes mates" pills currently doing the rounds, they seem to be an english press, come in a variety of colours (which kind of makes me think they might be the turtle/smarties/marios, olympics crew etc etc) they also have glitter in them which they have used before.

Some good reports saying they are far better than the dutch super pills, seem to have landed in Manchester anyway.


----------



## breaks99

Very interesting, hope they are from that press and are as good as the smarties/turtles!


----------



## Treacle

Exactly my thoughts! The Turtles were the best pills I've had since the massive drought, by miles. The pills before (Olympics, Mario and Luigis, Legos, etc.) were all better than the Dutch pills, despite being around the 100mg mark. Two would have me totally spannered. The Nintendo All-Stars that replaced them were amazing, the first time I took them, but I did take them with 2C-B. There was a group of us just lay on the floor, in a big 'cuddle puddle'. I tried them a few more times, and they were shit. There was a strong come up, and then I just felt wide awake and somewhat chatty. No euphoria or love. Some mates didn't talk and even fell asleep. I reckon there's several batches, especially if they're still around. This new press sounds promising. I'll have to see if my guy that sells the pills from the Manchester crew has them. If he does, I'll be trying them, without a doubt. Chupa Chups are the closest thing I've had to Turtles, recently. The difference between the MDMA in those, and the 'super pills' is very apparent.


----------



## chivers

undecided have the choice of purple plus minus or green chuppas for a festival tomorrow, had the red chuppas a few weeks back and thought they were great


----------



## bogman

MOB pills lab tested for TFMPP https://www.ecstasydata.org/view.php?id=3275


----------



## Treacle

They look very amateur, compared to the lovely presses going around. 0 for effort.


----------



## growit&smokeit

ferrett1979 said:


> Mate just picked up a sample of a light green Mercedes with specks and a green pill but the logo is so vague it could be an alien or an 8. South-west area. Both pills r NOT scored and and a slight domed back. Anyone? Nothing on PR. PG's around and arent supposed to be good.



if it is green with 8 on it and domed I would be careful and test it, they sound exactly like the green 8 balls from a year or two back. I got given two for free when I got some MDMA. There was something dodgy about them. Nothing terrible but they felt very disphoric.
Pill reports of them
http://www.pillreports.com/index.php?page=display_pill&id=30524

I think there were some batches that were good though.


----------



## SmokingAces

real MDMA is hard to come by these days. I remember the days pills used to make you feel empathy they just don't do that anymore


----------



## ColtDan

Love lacking mongy-ness sometimes


----------



## SmokingAces

Spot on coltdan. They say it is tested for MDMA now except that can't be true because there is no MDMA in it it's another chemical nowadays!!!


----------



## gavin 2010

I remember taking crowns,spirals,playstations from the 90s they were low dose pills prob 100mg or less but the mdma was amazing pure euphoria eyes in the back of the head lol pure warmth and empathy wouldend mind some right now


----------



## SmokingAces

all of those were from the 2000's mate. They stopped making MDMA after those in about 2006.


----------



## stoopidlies

gavin 2010 said:


> I remember taking crowns,spirals,playstations from the 90s they were low dose pills prob 100mg or less but the mdma was amazing pure euphoria eyes in the back of the head lol pure warmth and empathy wouldend mind some right now



Loved it


----------



## niall1290

Mdma is as good as it ever was, and its cheaper and easier to come by nowadays. if your not getting the empathy, rushes, and "OMG everything looks/sounds amazing" effects its down to dosing, your brain chemistry is different than it was originally (5ht downregulation, tolerance etc), or your just not getting MDMA. People are in denial, there are plenty of good pills around today..


----------



## breaks99

Treacle said:


> Exactly my thoughts! The Turtles were the best pills I've had since the massive drought, by miles. The pills before (Olympics, Mario and Luigis, Legos, etc.) were all better than the Dutch pills, despite being around the 100mg mark. Two would have me totally spannered. The Nintendo All-Stars that replaced them were amazing, the first time I took them, but I did take them with 2C-B. There was a group of us just lay on the floor, in a big 'cuddle puddle'. I tried them a few more times, and they were shit. There was a strong come up, and then I just felt wide awake and somewhat chatty. No euphoria or love. Some mates didn't talk and even fell asleep. I reckon there's several batches, especially if they're still around. This new press sounds promising. I'll have to see if my guy that sells the pills from the Manchester crew has them. If he does, I'll be trying them, without a doubt. Chupa Chups are the closest thing I've had to Turtles, recently. The difference between the MDMA in those, and the 'super pills' is very apparent.



coulsnt have wrote this any better myself, feel totally the same! i had the chuppas at Tangled last week and they were by far the best ive had since the turtles, its defo not just a doseage thing they have just way more loved up ness to them! i too will be on the hunt for these new ones if they are from the manc pressers!!


----------



## chivers

Had the plus minus yesterday split over to halfs, started at 3pm redose 5ish. Personally preferred the chuppas for empathy. These are strong tho as my other half was still going strong at 11pm until we got home. First half didn't kick in till redose but likely cause I had some coke early on


----------



## oscthebooklad

breaks99 said:


> coulsnt have wrote this any better myself, feel totally the same! i had the chuppas at Tangled last week and they were by far the best ive had since the turtles, its defo not just a doseage thing they have just way more loved up ness to them! i too will be on the hunt for these new ones if they are from the manc pressers!!



can u confirm the chuppas are from the same crew as nintendos and turtles? Still have some nintendos saved but think they're from one of the latter underwhelming batches. Are they still about?


----------



## pothole

Cuppa chups  are a dutch press so nothing to do with the Nintendo  all stars or turtle presser.  I thought  the Nintendo  all stars were shit personally. Don't  rate the gold bar/wifi  presser either as I get zero empathy off these pills.


----------



## benson7

Has anyone here tried both the Gold Bars and Wifis and could comment as to which they preferred?


----------



## SmokingAces

Lol my last post I was trolling slightly. There is still plenty of good pills and mdma about clearly. Goldbars were really good taken them 3-4 times one gives a strong come up jaw vibrating happy go spangled vibe. The best pills I can remember semi recently were the blue defqons a while back, heard the youtubes and clovers which are new presses are both nice mdma.


----------



## spudgun

Had a (supposedly) All-Star last night and it seemed ridiculously strong. When I've had them before they were just pleasant, clean pills, but last night I couldn't see straight on the come-up, was drifting in and out of conciousness, babbling weirdness then snapping out of it (after 1!). Was not expecting it. It was nice.

It could mean that it came from a very old batch, or (more likely I reckon), the stamps have become so popular you don't know what you're getting. Felt like strong MDA to me with all the associated trippyness, dreaminess, but then I could have just had a weird reaction to it.


----------



## HouseFever

benson7 said:


> Has anyone here tried both the Gold Bars and Wifis and could comment as to which they preferred?



I found the gold bars pretty shit, no love, no empathy, but they got me pretty spangled.


----------



## chojek

HouseFever said:


> I found the gold bars pretty shit, no love, no empathy, but they got me pretty spangled.


Exact same for me. I thought I had lost the magic but xboxes gave more magic than ever before. 

Now I hear there's a ton of presses that are even better my curiousity is killing me. I want a ninja turtle!! I also want a yes mate.


----------



## SmokingAces

I think the Gold Bars depended which batch. I had the very first batch of them and they were dynamite. I had one two weeks ago locally and it did next to nothing, although I was on a high dose of LSD beforehand. I'd say they have become less and less content each batch now as with all the big pills.

Looks like Blue Barclays & PlusMins are the heavy hitters just now. Anyone tried the pink Nintendos (Nintendo 2.0's) or the pink Grenades?


----------



## andy-777

I've found the gold bars really pleasant, though pretty strong. For me personally I was pretty loved up and full of empathy off them, but everyones different I suppose. Getting nice mdma too, hits the spot nicely with the correct dose!


----------



## BlueBull

Sidnafilisevil said:


> Looks like Blue Barclays & PlusMins are the heavy hitters just now.


Don't forget the dominos, I found them to be amazing as well, both batches. I agree though that the latest batch of gold bars seems to be lacking a bit. I saw test results recently of a gold bar tested at 150mg or something, that could be an explanation, as they were 200mg when they first came out

*edit* 166mg it was. Analysis report found here


----------



## breaks99

oscthebooklad said:


> can u confirm the chuppas are from the same crew as nintendos and turtles? Still have some nintendos saved but think they're from one of the latter underwhelming batches. Are they still about?



As pothole said mate chuppas were dutch press and the uk turtles are lomg gone but seen that there is a dutch one about now, much thicker and all purple!


----------



## oscthebooklad

pothole said:


> Cuppa chups  are a dutch press so nothing to do with the Nintendo  all stars or turtle presser.  I thought  the Nintendo  all stars were shit personally. Don't  rate the gold bar/wifi  presser either as I get zero empathy off these pills.



gold bars are a dutch press for sure. dropped a couple in dam on the friday and i was flying for the whole weekend


----------



## Wizard_of_Oz

I've tried a gold bar. I took half, nothing happened for 30mins so I took the rest. 10mins later I was on a mad one. The noise was turned up, eyes were rolling and I had the urge to go and do something. Best thing about it was I fell to sleep really easy and there was no come down. Would definitely do these again!!!


----------



## afctu

Had 3 batches of MD at Zoo Project Fest and 4 types of pills. 2 bags of the MD were banging, one had a sugary taste and was v weak - shite.

The pills were Green Adidas (tenner a pop - i lost mine so cant really comment but the others i was with thought they were decent). White/pale blue Armanis (fiver each - they were shite - not MD). White Dollars (also a bit suspect at 2 for a tenner - seemed decent but was also on a bit of crystal at the time so not sure). White Ice Creams (4 for 30 quid, the best of the weekend, we all took one late on the sunday night of a 3 day fest and they hit all of us the hardest out of all 4 pills, which is saying something as were all worn out/pilled out at the time.

Loads of acid and ket being sold but none of us wanted any so cant comment on quality.

Probably caned the MD too much tbh, 3 consecutive days with not a lot of sleep. Fucking great festival though


----------



## oscthebooklad

Wizard_of_Oz said:


> I've tried a gold bar. I took half, nothing happened for 30mins so I took the rest. 10mins later I was on a mad one. The noise was turned up, eyes were rolling and I had the urge to go and do something. Best thing about it was I fell to sleep really easy and there was no come down. Would definitely do these again!!!



yeh mate they are sweet as. was feelin buzzy and up but not 'wired' for the whole next day if u see what i mean. long dirts comeup tho.


----------



## bogman

a funny looking pill called Gary  http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_September_2014_3.pdf


----------



## bogman

September's lab results http://www.checkyourdrugs.at/media/checkit_Warnungen_0914.pdf


----------



## Grassman

I had two gold bars last night and was unimpressed. They lacked 'love' and weren't even that strong. I preferred both allstars and chupas to be honest.

Trying green clovers next - anyone had them?


----------



## Greenstar420

Hey there guys, has anyone taken any of the blue barclays?  I've really been wanting to hear someone's review on them,  I heard they are strong but some people have trouble sleeping afterwards with these. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## nailz

bogman said:


> a funny looking pill called Gary  http://www.saferparty.ch/tl_files/i...ungen_PDF_2014/MDMA_hoch_September_2014_3.pdf



They look great!


----------



## ColtDan

Some of the best crystal MD i've had for years last night, spot on, knew there was a difference between various batches despite people saying they're all the same, the amazing stuff last night confirmed that. None of the love lacking mongy rubbish, exactly how i remembered it to be before all the shite batches ive come across


----------



## dee_dee

Its funny because I actually dont have an issue with feeling mongy but if your feeling mongy and theres no empathy then forget it.  By the time its getting to the stage that you are feeling physically floored i would expect it to feel like my brain is literally flooded with seratonin, all i am capable of doing is sit there google eyed talking shit in a rose tinted haze.  Yes we are talking taking to much, maybe 300mgs plus at this stage of a session, but you would be physically rushing pretty damn hard imo by then.  It doesnt happen often enough even when you take more than you no you should be taking.

As for crystal the only time ive taken what i consider to be quality MD crystal it has been clear, maybe coincidence but thats the way its panned out for me.  Grinds down to a brown powder and it doesnt seem to break into small pieces, pieces tend to be quite robust and chunky, but there you go, probally coincidence... 

White MD crystal ive taken has been the poorest feeling overall in quality, as you say ive had white MD that just makes u feel a bit heavy and that is literally it, no empathy at all, again probally coincidence...


----------



## oscthebooklad

zzz101 said:


> what is the opinion on low-redosing doing;  5 x 20mg doses of mdma(snorted) over 4 to 6 hours.
> 
> will get about 20% of the mdma experiance and would you get the same amount of side-effects (decreased serotonin, etc)?
> 
> i know in this case it is probaly better to do amp or a different drug, but even low-dose mdma you can still get a lot of the md's spirtual effects.
> 
> if the (100mg) oral mdma dose is too strong.



t x (body weight + mg) + redose q = % of roll

don't forget to carry the 4


----------



## ColtDan

dee_dee said:


> Its funny because I actually dont have an issue with feeling mongy but if your feeling mongy and theres no empathy then forget it.



Spot on. i also get more eye unfocusing on the shitey mongy than the sharper more euphoric proper stuff



dee_dee said:


> By the time its getting to the stage that you are feeling physically floored i would expect it to feel like my brain is literally flooded with seratonin, all i am capable of doing is sit there google eyed talking shit in a rose tinted haze.  Yes we are talking taking to much, maybe 300mgs plus at this stage of a session, but you would be physically rushing pretty damn hard imo by then.  It doesnt happen often enough even when you take more than you no you should be taking.
> 
> As for crystal the only time ive taken what i consider to be quality MD crystal it has been clear, maybe coincidence but thats the way its panned out for me.  Grinds down to a brown powder and it doesnt seem to break into small pieces, pieces tend to be quite robust and chunky, but there you go, probally coincidence...
> 
> White MD crystal ive taken has been the poorest feeling overall in quality, as you say ive had white MD that just makes u feel a bit heavy and that is literally it, no empathy at all, again probally coincidence...



Yeah white crystal or slightly tinted has always felt lacking from what ive tried. the best batches i dabbled with a few years ago were pretty dark, although this stuff i tried the other night was lighter, browny, wasnt expecting it to be so good, infact it may be the best batch ive ever tried. sharper, more euphoric, felt spot on, knew my judgement wasnt off, everybody that has said that "ive lost the magic, nothing to do with the batch" blah blah... utter bollocks


----------



## HouseFever

Grassman said:


> I had two gold bars last night and was unimpressed. They lacked 'love' and weren't even that strong. I preferred both allstars and chupas to be honest.
> 
> Trying green clovers next - anyone had them?



Yep very shit, all my mates thought they was a lot of shit. No love, Empathy etc. HaHa fuck off premium pills., if all the people think theses are good, you need to take a nice pill, The couple of huge dutch labs that are turning out these 'super pills' , are making sub par shitty MDMA .


----------



## thewhitebuilding

ColtDan said:


> Spot on. i also get more eye unfocusing on the shitey mongy than the sharper more euphoric proper stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah white crystal or slightly tinted has always felt lacking from what ive tried. the best batches i dabbled with a few years ago were pretty dark, although this stuff i tried the other night was lighter, browny, wasnt expecting it to be so good, infact it may be the best batch ive ever tried. sharper, more euphoric, felt spot on, knew my judgement wasnt off, everybody that has said that "ive lost the magic, nothing to do with the batch" blah blah... utter bollocks



Nice! There's hope then.

What colour brown are we talking? I've got some stuff to try that's lightish brown. Quite clumpy and not as "shiny" as some stuff I've had of the same colour recently. It smells the part and tastes (well what I remember  ) it. But then so has other stuff in the last 18 months....


----------



## chojek

HouseFever said:


> Yep very shit, all my mates thought they was a lot of shit. No love, Empathy etc. HaHa fuck off premium pills., if all the people think theses are good, you need to take a nice pill, The couple of huge dutch labs that are turning out these 'super pills' , are making sub par shitty MDMA .


Totally agree. I was worried I had lost the magic at first as I was the only one online that thought they were shit. In real life everyone that tried them said they were shit and couldn't hold a candle to the blue ghosts.

Having heard so much about the gold bars and the fact I had never had a pill that high in mdma before I was expecting a lot better. I still can't believe how underwhelming they were, almost like a cheap imitation of mdma. Same with the blue supermans. At first I thought they must've been a copycat batch but after trying the gold bars I've realised it's just the Dutch super pills being of questionable quality.

 Now the green xboxes I had made me fall in love with mdma all over again. I caught the fucking dragon! Green xboxes, blue ghosts and love hearts from Ibiza is the kind of mdma I like, proper fucking ecstasy, so much euphoria, energy, love, empathy etc. I think I'm starting to sound like a broken record on here but stick to the 100-140mg pills people, I know I will be. The Dutch pills are just a marketing gimmick as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mkd

Anyone heard anything about YouTube 200mg?


----------



## dee_dee

mkd said:


> Anyone heard anything about YouTube 200mg?



Checkit!

Two were tested here by checkit, and one was found to be adulterated.  

Doesnt sound very trustworthy to me...


----------



## mkd

I've marquis tested one, went very dark black. I can deal with a bit of speed in there, but as long as it's not PMA or some shit.


----------



## Grassman

Chupas were Dutch, but they had loads empathy....weird


----------



## ColtDan

thewhitebuilding said:


> Nice! There's hope then.
> 
> What colour brown are we talking? I've got some stuff to try that's lightish brown. Quite clumpy and not as "shiny" as some stuff I've had of the same colour recently. It smells the part and tastes (well what I remember  ) it. But then so has other stuff in the last 18 months....



Kinda sandy, no shine from what i recall, bitter, anniseedy 



chojek said:


> I think I'm starting to sound like a broken record on here but stick to the 100-140mg pills people, I know I will be. The Dutch pills are just a marketing gimmick as far as I'm concerned.





Grassman said:


> Chupas were Dutch, but they had loads empathy....weird



Might be the MD used, not the fact they're dutch

100mg of this crystal got me blissfully lovely spangly. brilliant stuff


----------



## chojek

Grassman said:


> Chupas were Dutch, but they had loads empathy....weird


It must be because they're within the 100-140mg range. This has been the formula for pills for so long, and it's damn perfect. Trying to pack 200mg always seemed like overkill to me, and I suppose that quality is always the first thing sacrificed when aiming for quantity. That sweet ecstasy in the lower dosed pills, it's fucking magic.


----------



## ScotchMist

They should stop investing so much in the aesthetics of the pills and how much they can cram in them and get the MD up to scratch.. 

Yeah it's nice having a cool press but if the contents don't do its thang properly it's pointless.. I haven't had any pills for ages now, could be 12 months, not sure but its been a while and its all due to the fact that they're shit. 

SORT IT OUT HOLLAND


----------



## Grassman

Anybody had the green clovers that are the supposed successors to Chupa Chups? I've picked a few up, not tried em yet


----------



## BlueBull

Grassman said:


> Anybody had the green clovers that are the supposed successors to Chupa Chups? I've picked a few up, not tried em yet


As long as they aren't the ones in this news article they should be fine. You should  of course test them with a testkit and check pillreports for recent reports on them. The warning in the article seems to be an isolated incident so far, but better to err on the safe side. Haven't tried them personally so can't comment further on them. So far, except for the news article, recent reports on the clovers seem to be positive

Here are some reports: one, two and three
As you can see the clovers in those reports look very different from the clover in the news article


----------



## thewhitebuilding

Grassman said:


> Anybody had the green clovers that are the supposed successors to Chupa Chups? I've picked a few up, not tried em yet



Unfortunately could only sample 1, and at a low dose, with a high tolerance (of sub-par MD) this wasn't really enough. BUT even off one "low dose" (which they aren't actually if you're tolerance isn't fucked) I could tell it was better MD than any pills I've had recently and nearly all the MD. Got the nice rushy feeling, body felt really nice (which is one thing that other stuff has lacked) and I could just 'tell' I was right on the edge of that bliss. 2 would have done it. 

I'm possibly getting some of the new chupas. Purple I think. Which are the successors to the clovers. Fingers crossed


----------



## oscthebooklad

ScotchMist said:


> They should stop investing so much in the aesthetics of the pills and how much they can cram in them and get the MD up to scratch..
> 
> Yeah it's nice having a cool press but if the contents don't do its thang properly it's pointless.. I haven't had any pills for ages now, could be 12 months, not sure but its been a while and its all due to the fact that they're shit.
> 
> SORT IT OUT HOLLAND



well, they're not shit. if you havent had any recently you can't really comment can ya?


----------



## ScotchMist

Well...i can really. I can see from what people are saying about the lack of empathy etc etc that not alot has changed. 

All they seem to do is mong you out. The only ones that have had consistently good reviews about them being what ecstasy is about were/are the Chuppas and Clovers.

Prior to me knocking the pills on the head i must of tried nearly every new press that came out for a year or two, i was disappointed every time apart from the orange Q's.....

The only pills that ive heard of really hitting the spot are the British press, smarties, turtles etc..

They are shit... imo... and i won't be bothering with them until i see comments saying the magics back, we didnt lose it, they stopped putting it in


----------



## deano88

anybody heard of hearts? been offered them same price and source as the gold bars but can't see anything on PR. don't know if they the same presser or not and I'm not sure of the colour but when I find out I'll let you know. 

was gonna get gold bars but after hearing some hit and miss reviews I'm a bit weary.


----------



## mkd

Why do people still use pills over MDMA? Pills seem a lot more of a gamble.


----------



## growit&smokeit

Not sure I agree. If you don't test your drug with reagents then at least with pills you can read up on pill reports about them. The pressers are so sophisticated now that people can't immediately copy a press to the original standard and the big players change the press every few months. 

Although having said that I nearly always use crystal.


----------



## BlueBull

mkd said:


> Why do people still use pills over MDMA? Pills seem a lot more of a gamble.


Depends on the region. Where I live 90% of the pills doing the rounds are famous presses of Dutch top quality, in contrast the MDMA crystals are very dirty over here, cut with speed most of the time and if not then it's cut with 80% inactive fillers


----------



## HouseFever

oscthebooklad said:


> well, they're not shit. if you havent had any recently you can't really comment can ya?



Just out of interest when did you start taking pills? And have you only ever consumed 'super pills'. Because I honestly reckon you will have a different opinion if you started taking MDMA after 09/10.



ScotchMist said:


> All they seem to do is mong you out. The only ones that have had consistently good reviews about them being what ecstasy is about were/are the Chuppas and Clovers.



Fookin right mate, High dosed Dutch pills have 200mg, and are shite. Look at test results from early 90s, they where nearly never over 120mg, I think the doves where like 120mg, and think of the legendary status of those. Also Mitzis 1999 only had 100mg of MDMA in and they where on the front cover of mixmag, revolutionising the dance scene. If that don't tell people that something hasn't changed I don't know what will. 

*The only pills that ive heard of really hitting the spot are the British press, smarties, turtles etc..*

Yeah man everyone says the same, they actually make you feel happy and have empathy just like errr Ecstasy should. My theory on it is based on the scale of production, all the none Dutch pills have been old school, which makes me think they are making it the old way, and the couple of big Dutch labs have found a way to synth on such a large scale, it effects the MDMA, like a water down shit version Just for marketing so they can be lab tested at 200mg etc.


----------



## ScotchMist

I started taking pills at the end of the 90's and through the 2000's until the pipz invasion and im yet to take a pill since or xtal that has made me feel... well... in ecstasy %)..

Its a story thats been flogged to death so I'll leave it there but i do agree with you, not that i know owt about chemistry but you're probably right about them sacrificing something in the synth route for quantity or speed over quality..


----------



## HouseFever

ScotchMist said:


> I started taking pills at the end of the 90's and through the 2000's until the pipz invasion and im yet to take a pill since or xtal that has made me feel... well... in ecstasy %)..
> 
> Its a story thats been flogged to death so I'll leave it there but i do agree with you, not that i know owt about chemistry but you're probably right about them sacrificing something in the synth route for quantity or speed over quality..



I was asking oscthebooklad, because after the drought of 09/10, all the super pills appeared, I wondered if he/she has had an old skool bean to compare. I agree on the subject, its fucking stale, but as long we all know that we are right, thats all that matters. Wheres F&B?


----------



## ScotchMist

Oh yeah i know, i just thought id throw my CV in to


----------



## Treacle

I agree, this argument has been done to death, and I still agree that there's superior MDMA about. Turtles were absolutely blinding. I've still not recently had a pill where two gets you absolutely fucked, even though they're low dosed. I've got some MDMA on the way, which is from someone that sells Nintendo All-Stars/Turtles, etc. Really hoping it's the real deal. I shall report back.


----------



## HouseFever

Im not even gonna bother buying these high dosed pillls, do they make other people feel like irritable, and just generally not happy?


----------



## Pinky_n_the_Brain

Totally agree with there you treacle , even though im only a casual user these days the uk pills ive had seem to blow away the mega dose dutch ones in terms of empathy and euphoria. Theres some absolute stonking crystal around the nottingham area at the minute and at a lower price than ever it seems even the young chavs seem to be prefering it to the meph these days. I am yet to source some MDA yet though - something ive been looking for all my life and I'm willing to donate my left bollock for some.


----------



## deano88

arw gold bars worth the risk then?


----------



## HouseFever

I personally think there shit, didnt make me feel good in the slightest, just gurney. Are u getting of the naughty net?


----------



## ColtDan

Do you get really trippy off the high dosed pills?

Think im gonna get more of the crystal i tried last weekend, very impressed with that. surprised i didnt get brain zaps off it after doing it 2 nights in a row, usually end up getting them


----------



## hexagram

I thought gold bars were pretty good, perhaps a bit too stimmy for a candyflip,would have suited a night out more.


----------



## deano88

hexagram said:


> I thought gold bars were pretty good, perhaps a bit too stimmy for a candyflip,would have suited a night out more.



so the gold bars are strong weak stimmy trippy mongy pills then? that sums it up nicely lol


----------



## Sprout

I wonder how many people have tried swiping a few from the display...


----------



## swampdragon

Dude, that's amazing. Maybe I should make one for my lounge wall.. (with paracetamol, obviously.)


----------



## ColtDan

Amazing indeed


----------



## stormreject

Pink ibiza rocks, any one heard of them?


----------



## Digger909

Pinky_n_the_Brain said:


> Totally agree with there you treacle , even though im only a casual user these days the uk pills ive had seem to blow away the mega dose dutch ones in terms of empathy and euphoria. Theres some absolute stonking crystal around the nottingham area at the minute and at a lower price than ever it seems even the young chavs seem to be prefering it to the meph these days. I am yet to source some MDA yet though - something ive been looking for all my life and I'm willing to donate my left bollock for some.



Try 'the road' for mda. I got some and did a combo with a youtube pill then topped up later with a yellow grenade. I had a very enjoyable evening. Nice visuals, including a really tall fella with a beard stood next to my fridge :S

The MDMA/MDA mix still doesnt feel like doves from 1994 though.  Thats what i was hoping for...


----------



## Sprodo

I've got a night out soon and a few Chupa Chups. I did take some earlier in the year but was a bit underwhelmed, BUT I did get some bad news that day so thought it might have been that.

How many you all been taking a night, 2? I had a few big consecutive nights in July, 4 week break, a relatively sensible (1 bitcoin and tiny bit of mdma) night in August and then a 5 week break until now.


----------

